# Chi ne è uscito fuori?



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Chi ne è uscito fuori?*

Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.

Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...



Ciao

ne sono uscita. 
Ma certe esperienze - anche se di tradimento si tratta - non sono comparabili ... 
C'è tradimento e tradimento ...



sienne


----------



## Homer (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, *l'abbiano veramente superato.*
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...



Ma quando si può dire di avere VERAMENTE superato?? Quali sono i paletti che, una volta oltrepassati, ti possono fare pensare di aver superato?
Il fatto che non ci pensi più? Il fatto di essere tornato ad amare il tuo partner come non mai? L'essere cambiati come coppia e come singola persona??


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma quando si può dire di avere VERAMENTE superato?? Quali sono i paletti che, una volta oltrepassati, ti possono fare pensare di aver superato?
> Il fatto che non ci pensi più? Il fatto di essere tornato ad amare il tuo partner come non mai? L'essere cambiati come coppia e come singola persona??



Caro Homer,
l'avremo superato quando il nostro animo sarà nuovamente sereno, quando ci abbandoneremo nel loro abbraccio a cuore aperto, orgogliosi della nostra coppia e del nostro partner.
Ma per arrivare a ciò bisognerà annientare il pensiero come un nemico da cui difendersi.
Bisognerà ucciderlo quel pensiero, ma è nel nostro potere farlo?


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


Ho capito di averlo superato quand' ho smesso di farmi e di fargli delle domande sulla loro storia e ho cominciato a pensare a Noi, a come risolvere le problematiche che c'erano già prima del tradimento ma erano state sottovalutate prima.Ho smesso di vederlo come mostro e ho cominciato a vederlo come essere umano imperfetto e debole. Per ripartire.Ma quel amore spensierato, quel "calore nel anima" non ho fatto in tempo a ritrovarlo.Dovevamo cambiare per rimanere insieme e non ci siamo riusciti.Ma adesso sto bene, amareggiata, dispiaciuta per ciò che saremmo potuti essere ma in equilibrio.E va bene così.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito di averlo superato quand' ho smesso di farmi e di fargli delle domande sulla loro storia e ho cominciato a pensare a Noi, a come risolvere le problematiche che c'erano già prima del tradimento ma erano state sottovalutate prima.Ho smesso di vederlo come mostro e ho cominciato a vederlo come essere umano imperfetto e debole. Per ripartire.*Ma quel amore spensierato, quel "calore nel anima" non ho fatto in tempo a ritrovarlo.*Dovevamo cambiare per rimanere insieme e non ci siamo riusciti.Ma adesso sto bene, amareggiata, dispiaciuta per ciò che saremmo potuti essere ma in equilibrio.E va bene così.



Non hai fatto in tempo a ritrovarlo perché era svanito. 
Tutto lo schifo del tradimento se l'era portato via e, concentrata com'eri a farti e fargli tutte quelle domande che dobbiamo per forza sapere e, dopo, concentrata su di Voi, non te ne eri accorta.
Ma l'amore se ne era già andato via...


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non hai fatto in tempo a ritrovarlo perché era svanito.
> Tutto lo schifo del tradimento se l'era portato via e, concentrata com'eri a farti e fargli tutte quelle domande che dobbiamo per forza sapere e, dopo, concentrata su di Voi, non te ne eri accorta.
> Ma l'amore se ne era già andato via...


Non è vero che non lo amavo.Se non lo amavo me ne sarei andata molto prima.Ma non era piu quel amore a fiducia cieca, quello dei 20 anni che ti permette di lasciarti andare, di sottovalutare, di minimizzare...Una parte di me si era raffredata.Tuttora una parte di me lo ama, non mi chiedere com'è possibile ma lo e'.L'amore, gli anni vissuti insieme non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, così....L'amore non ha ragioni, non ha definizioni.Ma non potevamo andare avanti a non capirci.Sarebbe finita che tradiva lui di nuovo o tradivo io.Già perche a lungo andare potevo tradire anch'io.Per cui ci ho messo un punto e son andata oltre.Per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Homer (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Homer,
> l'avremo superato quando il nostro animo sarà nuovamente sereno, quando ci abbandoneremo nel loro abbraccio a cuore aperto, orgogliosi della nostra coppia e del nostro partner.
> Ma per arrivare a ciò bisognerà annientare il pensiero come un nemico da cui difendersi.
> Bisognerà ucciderlo quel pensiero, ma è nel nostro potere farlo?


Se i paletti sono quelli da te descritti, per quanto mi riguarda, allora no, non ho superato


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è vero che non lo amavo.Se non lo amavo me ne sarei andata molto prima.Ma non era piu quel amore a fiducia cieca, quello dei 20 anni che ti permette di lasciarti andare, di sottovalutare, di minimizzare...Una parte di me si era raffredata.Tuttora una parte di me lo ama, non mi chiedere com'è possibile ma lo e'.L'amore, gli anni vissuti insieme non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, così....L'amore non ha ragioni, non ha definizioni.Ma non potevamo andare avanti a non capirci.Sarebbe finita che tradiva lui di nuovo o tradivo io.Già perche a lungo andare potevo tradire anch'io.Per cui ci ho messo un punto e son andata oltre.Per il bene di tutti.




Leggo tristezza nel tuo scritto, devi averlo amato molto...
E ho tanta paura che anche a me possa succedere la stessa cosa e cioè che una parte di me continui ad amarlo, e sarebbe un gioco al massacro.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se i paletti sono quelli da te descritti, per quanto mi riguarda, allora no, non ho superato




Si è fatta sempre più strada in me l'idea che ferite di questo tipo non siano superabili proprio perché ad infliggertele è stata la persona a cui hai affidato il tuo cuore nelle sue mani.
E, se a un figlio si può perdonare tutto, credo, non ci si fa col proprio compagno/a.
In fondo, non siamo i loro genitori, io non sono sua madre che accoglie, comprende e perdona.
Questo non è il mio ruolo.


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si è fatta sempre più strada in me l'idea che ferite di questo tipo non siano superabili proprio perché ad infliggertele è stata la persona a cui hai affidato il tuo cuore nelle sue mani.
> E, se a un figlio si può perdonare tutto, credo, non ci si fa col proprio compagno/a.
> In fondo, non siamo i loro genitori, io non sono sua madre che accoglie, comprende e perdona.
> Questo non è il mio ruolo.


Già e il problema è pure che in qualche modo loro ci considerino come genitori piuttosto che compagno/a o marito/moglie ... quando capisci questo resti ancor esterefatto/a come se dopo anni, peripezie, casini vari e magari figli non abbiano ancora ben capito cosa siano e cosa siamo


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò;1476460[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Non è vero che non lo amavo[/B].Se non lo amavo me ne sarei andata molto prima.Ma non era piu quel amore a fiducia cieca, quello dei 20 anni che ti permette di lasciarti andare, di sottovalutare, di minimizzare...Una parte di me si era raffredata.Tuttora una parte di me lo ama, non mi chiedere com'è possibile ma lo e'.L'amore, gli anni vissuti insieme non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, così....L'amore non ha ragioni, non ha definizioni.Ma non potevamo andare avanti a non capirci.Sarebbe finita che tradiva lui di nuovo o tradivo io.Già perche a lungo andare potevo tradire anch'io.Per cui ci ho messo un punto e son andata oltre.Per il bene di tutti.



Scusami, non mi sono spiegata.
Sono certa che lo amavi, solo chi ama davvero soffre così tanto.
Quello che volevo dire è che il nostro amore (mi ci metto anch'io) è stato così brutalmente maltrattato e violato che non è possibile che sia rimasto indenne.
Ricordo che lo psicologo, al primo colloquio, mi disse che, in questi casi, l'amore subisce un colpo durissimo in seguito al quale molte volte si spegne. 
Altre, come era il mio caso, rimane un qualcosa, ma è come una debole fiamma, e bisogna far di tutto per alimentarla, perché potrebbe spegnersi tanto è debole.
E quando succede questo è davvero finita.
Ecco, io mi sentivo esattamente così, e il brutto di tutta questa storia è che mi sento ancora esattamente così...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

A volte mi domando, ma questa sofferenza ne vale la pena? 
Perchè un conto è cominciare a farsi una carezza ed apprezzarla, un'altro conto è vedere quella carezza spegnersi nei ricordi. 
E tutto questo in quel cerchio chiamato vita dove il tradimento sembra una costante di essa. E' strano sapere che è una costante senza avere la forza di uscirne e rendere il tutto più sereno. 

E ok, è vero, ogni storia va da se e per se.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2014)

*cHE COSA NE è USCITO FUORI...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


Un giorno uno scapolo chiese al suo computer di trovargli la compagna perfetta: «Voglio una ragazza piccina e graziosa, che ami gli sport acquatici e le attività di gruppo». Dopo un po’ il computer rispose: «Sposa un pinguino». Molto spesso costruiamo le nostre relazioni umane su delle aspettative che ci portiamo dentro o su delle idee che abbiamo dell’altro, che il più delle volte non corrispondono alla realtà delle cose. In questo modo l’uomo e la donna vanno alla ricerca di qualcuno che colmi le loro esigenze e riducono la relazione d’amore ad una specie di “supermercato” dove ognuno prende quello che gli serve e che corrisponde ai suoi bisogni impellenti.
La formula del consenso matrimoniale contenuta nel nuovo rito del matrimonio ci apre, invece, alla dimensione del dono. La parola che viene pronunciata dagli sposi è proprio quella dell’apertura fiduciosa all’altro: io accolgo te. Gli sposi promettono reciprocamente di aprirsi alla concreta realtà dell’altro per abbracciare tutto il mondo della persona reale che è lì davanti: la sua diversità, la sua storia, il suo carattere, la sua educazione, i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni. Anche se gli sposi si sono scelti reciprocamente, tuttavia essi hanno sempre bisogno di accogliersi e di riscoprirsi come dono l’un per l’altro; infatti essi sono due persone che crescono, che camminano, che cambiano rivelando aspetti inediti e nuovi della propria personalità che hanno bisogno di essere ospitati reciprocamente con rinnovato impegno. Questo predispone e apre alla meraviglia e alla gratitudine: ogni dono è sempre una sorpresa inaspettata che viene a ringiovanire la relazione e a rinnovare l’amore coniugale. Chi accoglie veramente, dunque, non è soltanto un recettore passivo, fermo, statico e inerme, ma è soggetto di una vera e propria attività che gli domanda di sgomberare l’animo da ogni idea preconfezionata dell’altro per far posto all’originalità e al mistero della persona da accogliere.
Ma per accogliere veramente l’altro, con il suo modo di essere, la sua diversità e anche i suoi difetti, devo prima essermi distaccato da tutte le mie aspettative e aver creato uno spazio ospitale nel mio animo e nella mia vita.  Accogliere l’altro per quello che è significa emigrare dal mio ‘io’ e dirigermi verso un mondo nuovo che non mi appartiene, che non conosco e che non possiedo totalmente. Questo è essenziale all’amore, poiché l’amore vive se è proiettato al di fuori di se stessi e se è totalmente lanciato verso l’altro. Potremmo affermare che è impossibile essere felicemente sposati con qualcuno, se prima non si è divorziato da se stessi! 
La propria moglie e il proprio marito, dunque, sono un dono da accogliere incondizionatamente, senza volere che sia diverso da ciò che è. Qui si sperimenta una delle dimensioni più belle e, nello stesso tempo, più difficili dell’amore: amare l’altro non perché è perfetto o perché è l’esatta riproduzione di qualche nostro stupido sogno, ma semplicemente perché è una persona che ha la mia stessa dignità e il mio stesso valore. Il marito perfetto è quello che non vuole una moglie perfetta, ma che accoglie interamente il proprio coniuge per quello che è. Se dunque lo sposo o la sposa è capace di vera accoglienza, allora l’altro si sentirà limpidamente amato per se stesso e non per qualche suo merito o pregio. Di conseguenza, in questo clima di stima e di amore disinteressato ciascuno sarà capace di consegnarsi nelle mani del proprio coniuge senza paura di mostrare le proprie debolezze e fragilità.


----------



## Solenero (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...



Molti anni fa, con il mio ex, ho subito il suo tradimento. E "subire" è la parola esatta in questo caso.
Scoperto in maniera orrenda (sms di lei che gli spediva foto di sue mutande per il prossimo appuntamento), buttato fuori casa, perdonato, tornato a casa. Ho resistito pochi mesi, poi me ne sono andata io.
Dico che ho subito perchè c'erano segnali da tanto, e non avevo voluto vederli. Quell'sms è stato solo una conferma (orrenda) che avevo ragione. 
Sono dell'idea che se ami non tradisci. (anche se è una cosa trita e ritrita, lo so, ma resto di quest'idea).

Quindi io non ho superato, ho tagliato. E ha fatto male per molto, molto tempo.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un giorno uno scapolo chiese al suo computer di trovargli la compagna perfetta: «Voglio una ragazza piccina e graziosa, che ami gli sport acquatici e le attività di gruppo».


Pensa quanto può essere incazzato quel nero che viveva nel deserto e che ha chiesto al computer: voglio diventare bianco, avere tanta acqua, e vedere tanta figa. Ed è stato trasformato in un cesso vicentino nano. Te.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami, non mi sono spiegata.
> Sono certa che lo amavi, solo chi ama davvero soffre così tanto.
> *Quello che volevo dire è che il nostro amore (mi ci metto anch'io) è stato così brutalmente maltrattato e violato che non è possibile che sia rimasto indenne*.
> Ricordo che lo psicologo, al primo colloquio, mi disse che, in questi casi, l'amore subisce un colpo durissimo in seguito al quale molte volte si spegne.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusami, non mi sono spiegata.
> ...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un_fiordiloto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sul primo grassetto: Non esserne tanto sicura. A volte qualsiasi decisione si prenda, alla fine secondo me, non è che deve tornare "quel prima" ma essere migliore.
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2014)

Una cosa da cui nessuno è mai uscito fuori: I QUOTE.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Leggo tristezza nel tuo scritto, devi averlo amato molto...
> E ho tanta paura che anche a me possa succedere la stessa cosa e cioè che una parte di me continui ad amarlo, e sarebbe un gioco al massacro.


Che l'ho amato tanto è sicuro.Ma a un certo punto mi son resa conto che potevamo fare una fine proprio brutta:io sarei potuta diventare la moglie rompipalle, perennemente insoddisfata e frustrata, inacidita e lui l'eterno immaturo in  
continua ricerca di evasione e fugga.A cosa sarebbe servito? A rinfacciarci le colpe in eterno? A colpevolizzare a tratti 2 figli per scelte che non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare? Non che sia tutto rose e fiori eh? Ma almeno non siamo arrivati di nuovo a odiarci.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dai sensi di colpa? per avere agito senza valutare le conseguenze? perché ignorava che il tradimento avrebbe potuto fare tanto male?
> ...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Palladiano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Le risposte possono essere diverse e tutte "valide" a secondo dell'identità personale e individuale. Però bisognerebbe uscire da certi schemi prestabiliti e far riferimento a come si possa sentire una persona che capisce sul serio il danno che ha fatto non solo alla persona tradita ma soprattutto a se stesso. Se si ha la capacità d'introspezione e di conseguenza la reazione.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma volevo sapere perché hai scritto quella frase se per tua esperienza personale. Non in generale. Non è questione di schemi. Il traditore soffre per il male causato a se stesso? concediamolo come possibile, anzi visto che ha pensato ai cazzi suoi tradendo mi pare coerente che continui a farlo soffrendo. ( cioè soffre per il male fatto a sè. Che poi di che male parliamo? Di quello fatto al tradito passerei sopra perché ci si poteva pensare prima)
> ...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, esatto, parlo per esperienza personale.
> 
> Ma parlo anche perchè cerco di uscire fuori da alcuni schemi che credo si leggano qua dentro.
> Mi spiego, o perlomeno ci provo. Tengo a dire comunque che quello che scriverò è soltanto l'impressione che ho nel leggere il forum. E ok spesso e quasi sempre quello che leggo è scritto anche per smorzare i toni e magari far sorridere, o magari leggo male io: A volte sembra quasi che qua dentro si discuta troppo spesso di come un traditore debba o dovrebbe essere per essere un traditore doc.
> ...


Ma questo è un altro discorso. Tu scrivevi che "il traditore può essere ancora più devastato"
Mi chiedevo se potesse esserlo più del tradito.
Cioè che possa star male ok ma peggio del tradito? Credevo che la tua fosse un'iperbole


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso. Tu scrivevi che "il traditore può essere ancora più devastato"
> Mi chiedevo se potesse esserlo più del tradito.
> Cioè che possa star male ok ma peggio del tradito? Credevo che la tua fosse un'iperbole



Non sono riuscito a spiegarmi, ma la colpa è mia.

Confermo che a parere mio può capitare che un traditore stia peggio del del tradito. 

Tradito e traditore fino a prova contraria sono degli esseri umani tutti e due. Se uno dei due per un motivo X dovesse tradire e sempre per un motivo X un giorno prende consapevolezza del danno provocato ad altri e anche a se stesso, questo può sentirsi devastato attraverso un proprio percorso soggettivo, individuale, di coppia etc. 

Credo sia più raro ma secondo me è da prendere in considerazione.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Palladiano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si, esatto, parlo per esperienza personale.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Io non centro nulla. E' la tastiera difettosa, giuro..!


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non centro nulla. E' la tastiera difettosa, giuro..!


Inutile cercare delle scuse.Son decisa e pronta a tutto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Inutile cercare delle scuse.Son decisa e pronta a tutto


Mizzica.. chi fimmina..! 

Diciamo che la colpa è di Palladiano e la chiudiamo.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica.. chi fimmina..!
> 
> Diciamo che la colpa è di Palladiano e la chiudiamo.


Vabbe va...ma solo perché sei terrone come me:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbe va...ma solo perché sei terrone come me:rotfl:


Anche io a dire il vero


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche io a dire il vero


Di dove? Ok e' colpa delle tastiere...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Di dove? Ok e' colpa delle tastiere...


:giudice:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Di dove? Ok e' colpa delle tastiere...


Vicino Salerno


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2014)

http://www.comuni.it/servizi/forumbb/faq.php?mode=bbcode


----------



## matthew (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


Superato.
La cicatrice più grande è la mancanza di fiducia nel prossimo. Il tarlo è sempre pronto a cominciare il suo sporco lavoro, non si sopisce mai.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://www.comuni.it/servizi/forumbb/faq.php?mode=bbcode


Ma intendi cosi?


----------



## Homer (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono riuscito a spiegarmi, ma la colpa è mia.
> 
> Confermo che a parere mio può capitare che un traditore stia peggio del del tradito.
> 
> ...



Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza, nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia?? Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza, nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che, l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi?? Quello che faccio porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia?? Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, non me ne puà fregare un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Ho già tanti casini miei da risovere.



Ciao

più che altro è pura ipocrisia. 
La devastazione da parte del traditore se avviene, sicuramente non per altruismo sorto per incanto,
ma per le conseguenze inaspettate ... e varie paure di dover perdere / cambiare ecc. la propria vita. 
Più che devastazione è disperazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto: Non esserne tanto sicura. A volte qualsiasi decisione si prenda, alla fine secondo me, non è che deve tornare "quel prima" ma essere migliore.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto: Non conosco la tua storia ma di primo acchito e prendendo soltanto la frase in questione mi viene da scrivere che, a volte anche il traditore può essere ancor più devastato
> 
> .


Dopo un tradimento sei una persona diversa, questo io l'ho appurato anche se sono passati pochi mesi. Ho perennemente un velo di malinconia addosso, volente o nolente penso ancora tanto a quanto è successo, magari non scoppio più a piangere, o non parlo più da sola, ma credimi che è propria dura. Quando parlavo del prima, intendevo dire che i sentimenti che mi legavano a lui non saranno più gli stessi. Per me mio marito era tutto. Avevo fiducia in lui, lo stimavo tantissimo. Dopo un tradimento tutto ciò è estremamente difficile da recuperare realmente. Credo che se c'è amore, impegno da ambo le parti si può tornare una coppia felice, ma ci sarà sempre un'ombra sul rapporto.


Guarda, il traditore può essere devastato perché si rende conto del male che ha fatto con il suo gesto, questo si. Ma, questo è il mio punto di vista, non è nulla in confronto a quello che può provare chi è stato tradito. Poi ciascuno di noi ha la sua storia, il suo vissuto, il proprio carattere, il suo personalissimo modo di reagire agli eventi della vita. Quando leggevo che il tradimento è pari ad un lutto, mi sembrava una cosa quasi esagerata, oggi posso dirti che non lo è affatto.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> http://www.comuni.it/servizi/forumbb/faq.php?mode=bbcode


Grazie


----------



## Zod (15 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


Io l'ho superato, a distanza di 4 anni dal fattaccio se incontro il tizio per strada gli stringo la mano e lo ringrazio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza, nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia?? Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.


Da traditrice quoto
e mi lego le ditina per non scrivere altro


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice quoto
> e mi lego le ditina per non scrivere altro



Ciao



Dipende ... di come consideriamo il nostro partner. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza, nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia?? Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.





Ma non esattamente per come hai scritto tu. dietro ogni storia c'è dentro tanto di quel mondo che è così diverso l'una dall'altra che non si dovrebbe a priori pensarla per come hai scritto tu. 

Il tradimento è grave. E' grave anche quello che il tradito passa per preconcetti e fisime e morali e bla bla per un'azione compiuta da un'altra persona. Persona che avendo tradito ha fatto più male a se stesso che non al tradito.Ma per riuscire ad acquisire bene questo dato bisogna avere dentro la percezione reale e vera della gravità dell'azione commessa. Una volta percepita e recepita la gravità di ciò che si è commesso ti garantisco che anche il traditore avrà i suoi incubi. 
La fedeltà, il noi, la fiducia etc etc che viene a mancare al tradito, al traditore, se sa farsi un bell'esame di coscienza dovrebbe crollare il terreno sotto i piedi, perchè l'azione del tradimento commesso l'ha fatto lui, ed è lui che deve combattere i suoi incubi. E se non succede questo e la coppia decide di riprovare non ha senso alcuno perchè i passaggi per una riconciliazione sono sbagliati.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento sei una persona diversa, questo io l'ho appurato anche se sono passati pochi mesi. Ho perennemente un velo di malinconia addosso, volente o nolente penso ancora tanto a quanto è successo, magari non scoppio più a piangere, o non parlo più da sola, ma credimi che è propria dura. Quando parlavo del prima, intendevo dire che i sentimenti che mi legavano a lui non saranno più gli stessi. Per me mio marito era tutto. Avevo fiducia in lui, lo stimavo tantissimo. Dopo un tradimento tutto ciò è estremamente difficile da recuperare realmente. Credo che se c'è amore, impegno da ambo le parti si può tornare una coppia felice, ma ci sarà sempre un'ombra sul rapporto.
> 
> 
> Guarda, il traditore può essere devastato perché si rende conto del male che ha fatto con il suo gesto, questo si. Ma, questo è il mio punto di vista, non è nulla in confronto a quello che può provare chi è stato tradito. Poi ciascuno di noi ha la sua storia, il suo vissuto, il proprio carattere, il suo personalissimo modo di reagire agli eventi della vita. Quando leggevo che il tradimento è pari ad un lutto, mi sembrava una cosa quasi esagerata, oggi posso dirti che non lo è affatto.



Guarda.... quello che stai passando tu l'ho passato anche io,questo te lo scrivo per dirti che posso capirti.

Però posso garantirti una cosa, una cosa che appartiene a me, alla mia storia, all'individualità della mia coppia, se nel tempo si riesce sul serio a comprendere determinati passaggi che sono esclusivi della storia della coppia e questi vengono veramente compresi, ti assicuro che l'amore che s'instaura è migliore di prima. La persona che ci sta accanto innanzitutto oltre che fallibile è un individuo che non appartiene all'altro.  una storia d'amore si vive nella sua interezza con la voglia che duri in eterno ma con la consapevolezza che se qualcosa va male ci si lasci per poter vivere la propria vita in un altro percorso.

ho appena scritto una risposta ad homer, leggila.


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non esattamente per come hai scritto tu. dietro ogni storia c'è dentro tanto di quel mondo che è così diverso l'una dall'altra che non si dovrebbe a priori pensarla per come hai scritto tu.
> 
> Il tradimento è grave. E' grave anche quello che il tradito passa per preconcetti e fisime e morali e bla bla per un'azione compiuta da un'altra persona. Persona che avendo tradito ha fatto più male a se stesso che non al tradito.Ma per riuscire ad acquisire bene questo dato bisogna avere dentro la percezione reale e vera della gravità dell'azione commessa. Una volta percepita e recepita la gravità di ciò che si è commesso ti garantisco che anche il traditore avrà i suoi incubi.
> La fedeltà, il noi, la fiducia etc etc che viene a mancare al tradito, al traditore, se sa farsi un bell'esame di coscienza dovrebbe crollare il terreno sotto i piedi, perchè l'azione del tradimento commesso l'ha fatto lui, ed è lui che deve combattere i suoi incubi. E se non succede questo e la coppia decide di riprovare non ha senso alcuno perchè i passaggi per una riconciliazione sono sbagliati.


E' cosi'. Ecco perche' le riconciliazioni a volte non funzionano. Mancano i presupposti sia da parte del tradito che da parte del traditore.

Ogni tradimento e' innanzitutto il tradimento di se stessi, di qualcosa di se stessi che sta stretto, che non calza, magari in un dato momento della vita. Questo vale per l'amicizia, l'amore, gli ideali.

Se il traditore coglie questo e diviene consapevole, certo che dovra' combattere con i propri incubi.

Ovviamente se l'amore, anche se ferito, c'è.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' cosi'. Ecco perche' le riconciliazioni a volte non funzionano. Mancano i presupposti sia da parte del tradito che da parte del traditore.
> 
> Ogni tradimento e' innanzitutto il tradimento di se stessi, di qualcosa di se stessi che sta stretto, che non calza, magari in un dato momento della vita. Questo vale per l'amicizia, l'amore, gli ideali.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, individualità o meno, il lavoro è differente. 
Il traditore fa i conti con delle caratteristiche personali sue. 
Il tradimento è solo il culmine di una sua problematica ... 
di non saper / voler ... affrontare in modo leale il suo mondo. 
Non subisce ... che è tutto un'altra cosa ... 

Il mi ex ci è passato. Lo ha sì gettato in una crisi profonda,
ma è un percorso differente ... perché si è reso consapevole 
di come è vigliacco nel affrontare ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Molto più semplicemente: basta favole, basta poca autostima, basta scontare errori di un altro. 

Molto più difficilmente: ognuno sa i fatti propri e tramite quelli interagisce. Quindi ogni cosa scritta potrebbe essere giusta nel momento in cui si scrive. Passaggi, e non tutti sono uguali.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma volevo sapere perché hai scritto quella frase se per tua esperienza personale. Non in generale. Non è questione di schemi. Il traditore soffre per il male causato a se stesso? concediamolo come possibile, anzi visto che ha pensato ai cazzi suoi tradendo mi pare coerente che continui a farlo soffrendo. ( cioè soffre per il male fatto a sè. Che poi di che male parliamo?* Di quello fatto al tradito passerei sopra perché ci si poteva pensare prima)*
> ...


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Palladiano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dico la mia:
> ...


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta, di te quello che non capisco e' come tu possa pensare di dovergli essere fedele.
> ...


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Palladiano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dico la mia:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Palladiano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dico la mia:
> ...


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma hai perfettamente ragione!
> ...


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Che sta succedendo ai quote???????


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sta succedendo ai quote???????


Nulla. Quando torna perplesso ti banna


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla. Quando torna perplesso ti banna



Come nulla?  Si invertono.   Io sono diventata fedele è sposata con il marito di Diletta.


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come nulla?  Si invertono.   Io sono diventata fedele è sposata con il marito di Diletta.


E poi vi lamentate quando si dice che ai raduni si combinano di tutti i colori


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> E poi vi lamentate quando si dice che ai raduni si combinano di tutti i colori


Come in tv qualche anno, si scambiavano i mariti per una settimana.  Io farei morire di fame chiunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sta succedendo ai quote???????


Non so bene ma deve esser una specie di domino


----------



## leuconoe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> dico la mia:
> Il traditore soffre solo e soltanto se viene beccato.
> Allora soffre sì perché, tutto ad un tratto, gli si apre il terreno sotto i piedi e si sente perduto.
> 
> ...


brava bravissima bravissimissima BIS
io cornuta, ma anni prima cornificatrice. garantisco che sono d'accordo.
e mi sa che tradendo ho sofferto quasi più che a venire tradita, sebbene quando le corna in testa le ho avute io non ero più una ragazzina, anzi ero sposata, anzi stavo con l'ex da nove anni e mezzo. quella volta che ho tradito ho confessato, piangendo come una pazza, senza neanche avere il coraggio di chiedere perdono, mettendomi nelle sue mani e pronta ad accettare qualsiasi decisione. anche quella di prendermi a ceffoni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, individualità o meno, il lavoro è differente.
> Il traditore fa i conti con delle caratteristiche personali sue.
> ...


certo che è un percorso differente. Ma la crisi è reale. Il dolore è dolore. Cos'è che lo rende diverso? la responsabilità?


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Io sono uscita dentro.
vale?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che è un percorso differente. Ma la crisi è reale. Il dolore è dolore. Cos'è che lo rende diverso? la responsabilità?



Ciao

affermando che sia differente, non tolgo validità e entità al dolore. 
Certo che il dolore è dolore. Ma il dolore ha tante facce. Tanti aspetti. 
Basta vedere qui. Chi approda in primis con l'anima a pezzi? ... Sono senza dubbio i traditi. 
I traditori, non soffrono per il tradimento in sé. Ma per le conseguenze ... 
Le conseguenze si dimostrano o quando vengono scoperti, 
o quando sono spinti a dover prendere una scelta ... in generale ... 
Colpisce ben altri ambiti dell'anima e della vita ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come nulla?  Si invertono.   Io sono diventata fedele è sposata con il marito di Diletta.


Minchia che sfida il marito di Diletta.
Un gran manipolatore pure un po' stronzo.

Ci sarebbe da divertirsi a rieducarlo.
Pensa come ci rimarebbe male alla prima puttanata che dice sulla questione che per l' uomo è naturale infilare il ppino in passere randage, trovandosi davanti una come te.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia che sfida il marito di Diletta.
> Un gran manipolatore pure un po' stronzo.
> 
> Ci sarebbe da divertirsi a rieducarlo.
> Pensa come ci rimarebbe male alla prima puttanata che dice sulla questione che per l' uomo è naturale infilare il ppino in passere randage, trovandosi davanti una come te.


E infatti sai le volte che gli ho detto che lui ha bisogno di una donna per cui è assolutamente naturale fare quello che per lui lo è da sempre?
Ma si può sempre rimediare...uno di questi giorni ci si mette d'accordo e passo da te per qualche lezione! 
Ci stai?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti sai le volte che gli ho detto che lui ha bisogno di una donna per cui è assolutamente naturale fare quello che per lui lo è da sempre?
> Ma si può sempre rimediare...uno di questi giorni ci si mette d'accordo e passo da te per qualche lezione!
> Ci stai?


No no. Non hai capito.
Se lui dice che è naturale...una come me gli risponde liberi tutti. Evviva!
E muto e rassegnato.

Non che uno si, e  l altro si fa paranoie totali perche l informazione è stata omessa alla radice.
Perche se cosi fosse, lo saluterei affettuosamente tutte le mattine nel suo loculo di fianco ad un cipresso.
I patti vanno seguiti.
Se li rompi si cambiano.
O anche no..questo è naturale, non uno che dica che donare pipini ad estranee è normale .
Non so se mi sono spiegata .
Sono da cell.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Non hai capito.
> Se lui dice che è naturale...una come me gli risponde liberi tutti. Evviva!
> E muto e rassegnato.
> 
> ...




Ma sì che ho capito!!
Siamo d'accordo liberi tutti (cosa che avverrà a breve) ma per me non è naturale aver voglia di, con altri.
Proprio perché non mi è mai interessato Tebe.
Però, se ognuno sarà per sé il discorso cambia...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sì che ho capito!!
> Siamo d'accordo liberi tutti (cosa che avverrà a breve) ma per me non è naturale aver voglia di, con altri.
> Proprio perché non mi è mai interessato Tebe.
> Però, se ognuno sarà per sé il discorso cambia...



Ciao Diletta,

che intenzioni hai?


sienne


----------



## Diletta (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> che intenzioni hai?
> 
> ...



Allontanamento, due case diverse.
Per un po'...poi vedremo. 
Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.



Ciao

un abbraccio ... forte, forte ... 

un pensiero di sostegno ... 

Ci sono passata. E l'allontanarsi porta veramente chiarezza ... 
Ti auguro il meglio ...


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


Ed è proprio quello che devi rispondergli quando lui non capirà.
Ho bisogno di stare da sola. Punto. E sai, seguo il mio istinto. Tu, caro marito, puoi capirlo.
Non farti carico del suo non capire.
È il suo. Non il tuo.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


Quanto ti capisco. Brava diletta
Vedrai che ti si apriranno strade che nemmeno immaginavi.


----------



## Amarax (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.



Stessa barca alla deriva :facepalm:


----------



## oceansize (21 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Stessa barca alla deriva :facepalm:


Ma quale barca alla deriva?!?!?!
Finalmente prendete voi il timone della vostra barca, altro che deriva!!!
Il vento tra i capelli, l'orizzonte infinito, la libertà!


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma quale barca alla deriva?!?!?!
> Finalmente prendete voi il timone della vostra barca, altro che deriva!!!
> Il vento tra i capelli, l'orizzonte infinito, la libertà!


Bravo. Io la penso come te per amarax e diletta!
La deriva era prima. A mare! a mare! la zavorra. Viaggerete leggere e veloci


----------



## oceansize (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bravo. Io la penso come te per amarax e diletta!
> La deriva era prima. A mare! a mare! la zavorra. Viaggerete leggere e veloci


ma ti sembro un uomo???:miiiii::facepalm:


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma ti sembro un uomo???:miiiii::facepalm:


Oh, scusa. Non ho proprio guardato il tuo avatar.
Brava allora


----------



## fruitbasket (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


azz.. Diletta!
è un bel passo. Sicuramente ci hai pensato 10 100 1000 volte già... ma specialmente se si hanno dei figli la cosa comporta un gran numero di complicazioni. 
Comunque per tornare alla domanda iniziale del thread credo che la relazione di una coppia in cui è scoppiato il tradimento somigli ad un vaso rotto reincollato: magari sta ancora unito, magari non ha neppure perdite... ma la crepe si vedranno per sempre.


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2014)

*Grazie*

Sienne, Tebe, Palladiano, Oceansize, Fruit...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne, Tebe, Palladiano, Oceansize, Fruit...


ah, diletta,
se ti viene qualche tentennamento, scrivi pure che ti dò qualche spintarella.....


----------



## Eratò (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


Lui lo capirà.Ma se dovesse non capirlo vuol dire che non ha capito un cazzo di ciò che hai sofferto fin ad oggi e che non ne valeva pena provarci fino a oggi...


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.
> Mi viene subito in mente Tebe, poi Ultimo, e...non saprei.
> 
> Pongo questa domanda anche a quelli che hanno deciso di lasciare, avendo il dubbio che alcuni si siano portati dietro il fardello del dolore, probabilmente stemperato, ma non so...


Buongiorno, mia cara.
Non so se sia legittimo che risponda anche io alla tua domanda, in quanto "dall'altra parte della barricata". Ma la risposta è che io stesso non credo avrei potuto superare la cosa, se con la mia ormai ex avessimo deciso di portare avanti la nostra relazione. Alla fine ritengo che non ne saremmo venuti fuori, che io parlassi o meno. Perchè la (mia) vergogna di quello che è successo rimane. Quindi io, in un certo senso, non l'ho "superata" per il semplice fatto che dimenticarmene non posso. E credo, per assurdo, che in alcune circostanze sia più semplice accordare nuova fiducia ad altri, piuttosto che a noi stessi.

Non so se ricordi gli interventi di MaiPiù, in cui si chiedeva se davvero non esista un modo per "assicurarsi" contro questo genere di sofferenze, tanto quando personali tanto quando condivise e quindi "inflitte". Ho continuato a pensarci, e ancora non ho trovato una risposta. Temo che siamo condizionati troppo in profondità, che siamo davvero impreparati. E la malinconia nasce dal fatto che i sistemi di valori che ci condizionano a monte, dal mio punto di vista odierno, sono troppo statici per ispirarci in un tempo in cui siamo così facilmente sopraffatti da verità che non siamo mai stati preparati a dover gestire.

E so che io stesso ho ancora bisogno di avere dei punti di riferimento emotivi, in profondità. Ma la verità (per me e oggi) è che sarebbe ingenuo e forse persino egoista pensare di poter appellarmi a dei valori puramente astratti perchè accompagnino come un sottofondo suggestivo e rassicurante l'esistenza mia e di chi mi sta accanto. Senza mai cambiare, senza commisurarsi alla realtà. D'altra parte non so nemmeno arrendermi all'evidenza che il recinto culturale all'interno del quale quasi sempre decidiamo (inizialmente, di comune accordo) di nutrire le nostre storie personali stia diventando ormai più un limite che una vera e propria scelta.

Insomma, sono ancora molto confuso su questo tema. D'altra parte, sono anche certo di aver imparato la lezione. Forse sono stato fortunato, di tempo ne ho ancora parecchio e credo di aver capito che ho ancora bisogno di lavorare su di me. Ma sulla dabbenaggine che mi ha portato a certe scelte disgraziate in passato...ritengo purtroppo che non sia superabile a priori: rimango convinto che non esistano sufficienti precauzioni per evitare di dover farci i conti, con questo genere di traumi. E che non esiste un'età o un'appartenenza culturale più o meno "adatta" a trovarsi improvvisamente in antitesi rispetto a tutti i valori cui si pensava di essere ispirati.

Mi sono dilungato troppo, chiedo scusa.


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allontanamento, due case diverse.
> Per un po'...poi vedremo.
> Il problema è che difficilmente lui lo capirà, non l'ha mai recepito, quindi non so che piega prenderà la cosa.
> Ma io ho bisogno di starmene da sola. Punto.


Allontani lui? Lui lo sa? Ne state parlando o è un'idea che ti frulla?


:abbraccio:
PS Scusa la mitragliata di domande .... Anche secondo me può essere un punto di svolta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma quale barca alla deriva?!?!?!
> Finalmente prendete voi il timone della vostra barca, altro che deriva!!!
> Il vento tra i capelli, l'orizzonte infinito, la libertà!


avevo letto 'il vento tra i capezzoli' e paventato una bronchite.


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Questa domanda di Diletta è quella che un anno fa, o poco più, mi spinse ad approdare qui.

Cercavo qualcuno che ce l'avesse fatta, ad avere (o riavere) quello che il tradimento aveva frantumato.

Avevo fretta di uscirne, leggere di percorsi tormentati e accidentati mi spaventava e avevo paura di non sopravvivere a quello che mi stava capitando.

Mi sono poi resa conto che questo non è esattamente il posto per cercare storie a lieto fine, ammesso che un posto simile esista e che la vita possa avere un lieto fine (tutta colpa di quella zoccola di Cenerentola ).

Può accadere di incontrare qualcuno che ne è uscito (Amoremio, Millepensieri, i primi due nomi che mi vengono in mente) ma in realtà non v'è certezza di questo, non nel tempo .....

E il tradimento assomiglia sempre di più ad un omicidio, più che ad un furto. Nel furto posso sempre restituire il maltolto, nell'omicidio una vita tolta non può essere restituita. Così il tradimento mi sembra un "peccato" che non può essere riparato, e quindi, secondo la logica "umana", non può essere superato o perdonato.

E' così?

Mi sono domandata tante volte: 

che cosa impedisce di uscirne, di andare avanti, di continuare ad amare, magari in modo nuovo, a parte ovviamente che il traditore deve fare la sua parte?

o è ineluttabile che il tradimento sia l'unico delitto per cui la pena sia la fine di tutto, e una pena uguale per vittima e carnefice?

Risposte non ne ho trovate. Non so nemmeno se ne sono uscita. So solo che seppur con un po' di malinconia, riesco ancora ad essere felice.


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Questa domanda di Diletta è quella che un anno fa, o poco più, mi spinse ad approdare qui.
> 
> Cercavo qualcuno che ce l'avesse fatta, ad avere (o riavere) quello che il tradimento aveva frantumato.
> 
> ...


Già ... quella domanda! Quante volte mi sono dato delle risposte in balia delle emozioni più forti ... ora resisto per questo o quel buonissimo motivo ora fanculo tutto per questo o quel buonissimo motivo (caso strano sempre gli stessi vè) poi vediamo se qualcuno ne è uscito e come ... bene, male o x ... poi le storie hanno la brutta abitudine di somigliarsi ma non sono uguali ... dopo tanto tempo, tante certezze andate, tante insicurezze arrivate, tanta voglia di "normalità" che alla fine non è normale nemmeno per il cazzo ... so solo che seppur con un pò di malinconia, riesco ancora ad essere ... già solo ad essere ... un pelo più stronzo o coglione (dipende dai punti di vista)


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mia cara.
> Non so se sia legittimo che risponda anche io alla tua domanda, in quanto "dall'altra parte della barricata". Ma la risposta è che io stesso non credo avrei potuto superare la cosa, se con la mia ormai ex avessimo deciso di portare avanti la nostra relazione. Alla fine ritengo che non ne saremmo venuti fuori, che io parlassi o meno. Perchè la (mia) vergogna di quello che è successo rimane. Quindi io, in un certo senso, non l'ho "superata" per il semplice fatto che dimenticarmene non posso. E credo, per assurdo, che in alcune circostanze sia più semplice accordare nuova fiducia ad altri, piuttosto che a noi stessi.
> 
> Non so se ricordi gli interventi di MaiPiù, in cui si chiedeva se davvero non esista un modo per "assicurarsi" contro questo genere di sofferenze, tanto quando personali tanto quando condivise e quindi "inflitte". Ho continuato a pensarci, e ancora non ho trovato una risposta. Temo che siamo condizionati troppo in profondità, che siamo davvero impreparati. E la malinconia nasce dal fatto che i sistemi di valori che ci condizionano a monte, dal mio punto di vista odierno, sono troppo statici per ispirarci in un tempo in cui siamo così facilmente sopraffatti da verità che non siamo mai stati preparati a dover gestire.
> ...



Buongiorno a te!
Sì, in effetti ti leggo ancora abbastanza confuso (dove abbastanza è un eufemismo!!).
Siamo impreparati a gestire tali malesseri, anzi, vere e proprie sofferenze dell'animo, perché siamo persone sensibili che ci offendiamo.
Siamo fatti così...ciascuno con il suo sistema di valori, così importante per la guida al proprio percorso di vita, e ciascuno con un'anima, che è quella parte di noi più vulnerabile, più suscettibile.  
E quando questa riceve delle ferite è logico che ne risenta e sia sofferente.
Ma sono tante le vicissitudini della vita che la feriscono, non c'è solo il tradimento della persona amata, è un evento fra i tanti, ma fa male, eccome se fa male.
Ripeto, secondo me, è proprio nell'ordine naturale delle cose...poi, ovviamente, si fa i conti con la propria sensibilità e chi più ne ha più soffre, ma questo è un altro discorso ancora.
E anche qui penso che ci si possa fare proprio poco...


----------



## Diletta (23 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Questa domanda di Diletta è quella che un anno fa, o poco più, mi spinse ad approdare qui.
> 
> Cercavo qualcuno che ce l'avesse fatta, ad avere (o riavere) quello che il tradimento aveva frantumato.
> 
> ...



Gliel'ho detto, chiaramente.
Vedremo...non che ci sia rimasto molto bene.
L'obiettivo è proprio quello di riuscire ancora ad essere felice, a prescindere da lui, quindi BRAVA e AVANTI COSI'!
Si dà troppa importanza a colui che si è comportato in maniera tale da averci addolorato così nel profondo.
In realtà, per come la vedo io, non andrebbe tanto considerato...
Ecco: io ho preso atto di molte cose e prendo così le relative distanze, voglio starci lontana anni luce perché, in fondo, non mi appartengono e non ci voglio avere a che fare. 
Ho già speso troppe energie!
Sono orgogliosa, anche se è sembrato tutto il contrario, ma in realtà mi rispetto e mi voglio bene. 
Un gran bene, e se non me lo voglio io...devo volermene!
Quindi, massima cura di me stessa e minima cura di lui e questo è il risultato delle sue azioni.
Penso e spero che mi rialzerò!

Chiedi che cosa è che impedisce di uscirne.
Ti rispondo con tutta semplicità: 
è l'amore che lo impedisce.
L'amore violato, l'amore offeso e maltrattato, l'amore sporcato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2014)

[video=youtube;X-PjCC5H2O8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-PjCC5H2O8[/video]


----------



## Lorella (9 Gennaio 2015)

Io non so se si possa davvero uscirne in modo definitivo. Sto ancora lavorando duramente, di certo ho bisogno ancora di altro tempo. Con il trascorrere dei mesi la sofferenza più acuta si è affievolita, diciamo che non è più un pensiero ossessivo ed onnipresente come lo era nei primi tempi dopo la scoperta. Però di tanto in tanto il pensiero si riaffaccia....e fa ancora molto male. Può essere un commento ironico di qualcuno, una canzone ascoltata alla radio, un film....qualsiasi piccola banalità mi riporta nel baratro. Però cerco di non lasciarmi influenzare troppo, resisto e vado avanti. Comunque un dolore così non lo si può "dimenticare", ormai siamo stati segnati ed in molti casi cambiati radicalmente da questa esperienza, e quindi è come se ciò ormai facesse parte di noi, ci accompagnasse nel nostro cammino. Sta a noi decidere se accettare anche questa parte, oppure no. Con la consapevolezza che, anche in caso di scelte diverse, tipo separazione, non saremo mai immuni da esperienze di questo tipo.....la certezza non esiste, come d'altronde non esisteva anche prima.....solo che noi ci credevamo!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Io non so se si possa davvero uscirne in modo definitivo. Sto ancora lavorando duramente, di certo ho bisogno ancora di altro tempo. Con il trascorrere dei mesi la sofferenza più acuta si è affievolita, diciamo che non è più un pensiero ossessivo ed onnipresente come lo era nei primi tempi dopo la scoperta. Però di tanto in tanto il pensiero si riaffaccia....e fa ancora molto male. Può essere un commento ironico di qualcuno, una canzone ascoltata alla radio, un film....qualsiasi piccola banalità mi riporta nel baratro. Però cerco di non lasciarmi influenzare troppo, resisto e vado avanti. Comunque un dolore così non lo si può "dimenticare", ormai siamo stati segnati ed in molti casi cambiati radicalmente da questa esperienza, e quindi è come se ciò ormai facesse parte di noi, ci accompagnasse nel nostro cammino. Sta a noi decidere se accettare anche questa parte, oppure no. Con la consapevolezza che, anche in caso di scelte diverse, tipo separazione, non saremo mai immuni da esperienze di questo tipo.....la certezza non esiste, come d'altronde non esisteva anche prima.....solo che noi ci credevamo!




Ciao Lorella, non so a che punto tu sia della ricostruzione. Concordo con te che non si possa davvero uscirne in modo definitivo, è palese, pur mettendoci tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo. Forse si idealizza troppo il passato, ciò che siamo stati prima del fattaccio ed è difficile pensare ad un futuro diverso, che per quanto mi riguarda allo stato attuale è ancora un punto interrogativo. I momenti no sono all'ordine del giorno, e se magari siamo momentaneamente in una situazione di relativa calma mentale, come sottolinei tu basta poco a risvegliare il pensiero: una canzone, un film, una banalità. 
La mia psicologa insiste molto sul concetto del perdono, ma mi rendo conto che allo stato attuale, per me è ancora un obiettivo difficile da concretizzare. Provo ancora  troppo risentimento. Certo, con il passare del tempo il dolore è diminuito e mi sento molto diversa, meno sensibile, più forte sicuramente, forse sto creandomi una corazza per proteggermi...difficile da spiegare..


----------



## Diletta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, non so a che punto tu sia della ricostruzione. Concordo con te che non si possa davvero uscirne in modo definitivo, è palese, pur mettendoci tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo. Forse si idealizza troppo il passato, ciò che siamo stati prima del fattaccio ed è difficile pensare ad un futuro diverso, che per quanto mi riguarda allo stato attuale è ancora un punto interrogativo. I momenti no sono all'ordine del giorno, e se magari siamo momentaneamente in una situazione di relativa calma mentale, come sottolinei tu basta poco a risvegliare il pensiero: una canzone, un film, una banalità.
> La mia psicologa insiste molto sul concetto del perdono, ma mi rendo conto che allo stato attuale, per me è ancora un obiettivo difficile da concretizzare. Provo ancora  troppo risentimento. Certo, con il passare del tempo il dolore è diminuito e mi sento molto diversa, meno sensibile, più forte sicuramente, forse sto creandomi una corazza per proteggermi...difficile da spiegare..



No, invece ti sei spiegata benissimo!
La corazza che ci creiamo è anche la nostra salvezza e la forza d'animo che sentiamo essere sopraggiunta è la benvenuta, ci farà comodo...
Non riesco a centrare bene cosa intende la psicologa per concetto del perdono.
Come concetto, siamo tutti d'accordo del suo valore e dell'importanza che avrebbe nella ricostruzione del rapporto.
Ma mi domando come si possa trovare il perdono...non è un atto di volontà, o viene spontaneo o non viene.
Io lo sto cercando questo perdono, ma non lo trovo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, invece ti sei spiegata benissimo!
> La corazza che ci creiamo è anche la nostra salvezza e la forza d'animo che sentiamo essere sopraggiunta è la benvenuta, ci farà comodo...
> Non riesco a centrare bene cosa intende la psicologa per concetto del perdono.
> Come concetto, siamo tutti d'accordo del suo valore e dell'importanza che avrebbe nella ricostruzione del rapporto.
> ...


Io credo che sia utile creare la distanza tra quanto è accaduto e noi.
Altri hanno agito in modo egocentrico ed egoistico per loro, per il loro ego.
Noi non c'entriamo.
Questo già aiuta a trovare pace.


----------



## Diletta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che sia utile creare la distanza tra quanto è accaduto e noi.
> Altri hanno agito in modo egocentrico ed egoistico per loro, per il loro ego.
> Noi non c'entriamo.
> Questo già aiuta a trovare pace.



Ma sì, infatti.
Credo che la distanza si crei inevitabilmente. Io non credo che si possa più amare chi ci ha tradito, possiamo continuare a starci insieme e magari anche discretamente bene, ma non parliamo di amore, perché se lo fosse allora sarebbe un amore patologico, come quello che talvolta scatta fra la vittima e il carnefice, anche se ho estremizzato.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sì, infatti.
> Credo che la distanza si crei inevitabilmente. Io non credo che si possa più amare chi ci ha tradito, possiamo continuare a starci insieme e magari anche discretamente bene, ma non parliamo di amore, perché se lo fosse allora sarebbe un amore patologico, come quello che talvolta scatta fra la vittima e il carnefice, anche se ho estremizzato.


Scusami Diletta, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo stavolta. Se mi dici che al momento tu pensi questo perchè ancora hai un percorso tuo personale da fare, ok, ci può stare. 

Un percorso di stabilizzazione della coppia dopo un tradimento passa attraverso le crisi che tu io ed altri conosciamo bene. Chi in questo percorso è libero da condizionamenti ( figli lavoro  e chi più ne ha più ne metta) e percorre il suo percorso convinto di voler riprendere in mano la propria vita "amando" riesce ad amare come prima e alcune volte direi anche meglio. 

Il percorso di stabilizzazione è comprensivo di separazione, dove i due per un motivo X decidono di lasciarsi e rifarsi nuovamente la propria vita. Ma questo vuoi o non vuoi ti/ci riporta alla ricerca di un nuovo amore. questo secondo me, perchè senza amare profondamente l'essere umano non può stare.


----------



## Lorella (9 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, non so a che punto tu sia della ricostruzione. Concordo con te che non si possa davvero uscirne in modo definitivo, è palese, pur mettendoci tutta la buona volontà di questo mondo. Forse si idealizza troppo il passato, ciò che siamo stati prima del fattaccio ed è difficile pensare ad un futuro diverso, che per quanto mi riguarda allo stato attuale è ancora un punto interrogativo. I momenti no sono all'ordine del giorno, e se magari siamo momentaneamente in una situazione di relativa calma mentale, come sottolinei tu basta poco a risvegliare il pensiero: una canzone, un film, una banalità.
> La mia psicologa insiste molto sul concetto del perdono, ma mi rendo conto che allo stato attuale, per me è ancora un obiettivo difficile da concretizzare. Provo ancora troppo risentimento. Certo, con il passare del tempo il dolore è diminuito e mi sento molto diversa, meno sensibile, più forte sicuramente, forse sto creandomi una corazza per proteggermi...difficile da spiegare..


Ciao fiordiloto! A che punto sono della ricostruzione? Sinceramente non lo so nemmeno io, sono passati quasi due anni...e comunque credo che ognuno di noi abbia i suoi tempi fisiologici, c'è chi reagisce prima e chi è più lento. Il risentimento è normalissimo.....chi non lo avrebbe? Quanto al perdono...è difficile ma utile, anche a chi lo concede; riesce a darti pace, ti fa vedere la situazione in un'ottica diversa. Questo non vuol dire che sia un atto dovuto, anche per quello ci vuole tempo e ci vogliono circostanze favorevoli, la coooperazione del partner in primo luogo.....la corazza infine, ce l'hanno buttata addosso nel peggiore dei modi, a volte ci rpotegge, a volte pesa come un macigno; io rimpiango tanto il mio modo di essere fiducioso, pulito, che c'era prima.....ma non voglio neanche diventare cinica e sospettosa, non è nella mia natura. Vedremo, purtroppo solo il tempo potrà darci ragione ( o eventualmente torto)


----------



## Lorella (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, invece ti sei spiegata benissimo!
> La corazza che ci creiamo è anche la nostra salvezza e la forza d'animo che sentiamo essere sopraggiunta è la benvenuta, ci farà comodo...
> Non riesco a centrare bene cosa intende la psicologa per concetto del perdono.
> Come concetto, siamo tutti d'accordo del suo valore e dell'importanza che avrebbe nella ricostruzione del rapporto.
> ...


Diletta....ma se non VUOI trovarlo, non credo lo troverai mai. Non lo incontri per strada all'improvviso.....devi coltivare la volontà di perdonare, ovviamente posto che il tuo partner voglia impegnarsi anche lui con tutte le forze per ritrovare un equilibrio. Proprio per questo è così difficile perdonare, perchè sotto sotto ci sarà sempre una parte di noi che non dimentica, che cova rancore, che pensa che non si possa più amare chi ci ha fatto del male. Quella voce che ci dice "attenta, se gli dai un'altra ossibilità, te ne pentirai!" La verità è che non possiamo sapere cosà accadrà....come non lo sapevamo prima. Se però ci sforziamo di vedere il partner non solo come carnefice, forse un perdono potrebbe essere possibile...poi ovviamente dipende da come si sono svolti i fatti, se il tradimento è stato sporadico o ripetuto...e poi soprattutto, se si decide di perdonare, lo si deve fare e basta; non serve continuare a rinfacciare il male subito, trattare il partner come un mostro, tormentare ad oltranza. Si mette un paletto, e da lì si ricomincia


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sì, infatti.
> Credo che la distanza si crei inevitabilmente. Io non credo che si possa più amare chi ci ha tradito, possiamo continuare a starci insieme e magari anche discretamente bene, ma non parliamo di amore, perché se lo fosse allora sarebbe un amore patologico, come quello che talvolta scatta fra la vittima e il carnefice, anche se ho estremizzato.


Diletta cosa ne pensi dei luttuosi fatti parigini di questi giorni?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, invece ti sei spiegata benissimo!
> La corazza che ci creiamo è anche la nostra salvezza e la forza d'animo che sentiamo essere sopraggiunta è la benvenuta, ci farà comodo...
> Non riesco a centrare bene cosa intende la psicologa per concetto del perdono.
> Come concetto, siamo tutti d'accordo del suo valore e dell'importanza che avrebbe nella ricostruzione del rapporto.
> ...


La corazza che ci creiamo è secondo me una sorta di protezione per cercare di soffrire meno.
Per quanto riguarda il concetto del perdono, se abbiamo deciso di ricostruire veramente come possiamo riuscirci se non perdoniamo ? Diversamente sarà sempre un rapporto zoppicante. Ecco perché è difficile ricostruire...perché è difficile perdonare...
D'accordo con te che non sia un atto di volontà. E' una convinzione intima che deve maturare spontaneamente e sinceramente, se no non è perdono.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che sia utile creare la distanza tra quanto è accaduto e noi.
> Altri hanno agito in modo egocentrico ed egoistico per loro, per il loro ego.
> Noi non c'entriamo.
> Questo già aiuta a trovare pace.


Non capisco completamente Brunetta. Noi non c'entriamo...ma siamo comunque coinvolti/e....



Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao fiordiloto! A che punto sono della ricostruzione? Sinceramente non lo so nemmeno io, sono passati quasi due anni...e comunque credo che ognuno di noi abbia i suoi tempi fisiologici, c'è chi reagisce prima e chi è più lento. Il risentimento è normalissimo.....chi non lo avrebbe? *Quanto al perdono...è difficile ma utile*, anche a chi lo concede; riesce a darti pace, ti fa vedere la situazione in un'ottica diversa. Questo non vuol dire che sia un atto dovuto, anche per quello ci vuole tempo e ci vogliono circostanze favorevoli, la coooperazione del partner in primo luogo.....la corazza infine, ce l'hanno buttata addosso nel peggiore dei modi, a volte ci rpotegge, a volte pesa come un macigno; *io rimpiango tanto il mio modo di essere fiducioso, pulito, che c'era prima.....ma non voglio neanche diventare cinica e sospettosa, non è nella mia natura. Vedremo, purtroppo solo il tempo potrà darci ragione *( o eventualmente torto)


sono d'accordo con te. Quanto al perdono però non lo definirei utile, ma necessario per una ricostruzione.
*neretto :* anch'io rimpiango il mio modo di essere che c'era prima. Ma mi rendo conto che sono una persona diversa ora, questo è palese.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro è pura ipocrisia.
> La devastazione da parte del traditore se avviene, sicuramente non per altruismo sorto per incanto,
> ...


Già, disperazione è quello che prende il traditore.
Viceversa, fa le valigie e smamma.


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si è fatta sempre più strada in me l'idea che ferite di questo tipo non siano superabili proprio perché ad infliggertele è stata la persona a cui hai affidato il tuo cuore nelle sue mani.
> E, se a un figlio si può perdonare tutto, credo, non ci si fa col proprio compagno/a.
> In fondo, non siamo i loro genitori, io non sono sua madre che accoglie, comprende e perdona.
> Questo non è il mio ruolo.


Mia figlia , 22 anni,  due anni fa mi ha detto le stesse cose.    NON sei sua madre, non sei obbligata a capirlo e perdonarlo.

Mai capito ne perdonato.  Pero' non ho avuto il coraggio di mandarlo in mezzo alla strada o da sua madre.  

Certe scelte, dolorose, vanno fatte immediatamente, piu' ci mediti e più diventano difficili.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> La corazza che ci creiamo è secondo me una sorta di protezione per cercare di soffrire meno.
> Per quanto riguarda il concetto del perdono, se abbiamo deciso di ricostruire veramente come possiamo riuscirci se non perdoniamo ? Diversamente sarà sempre un rapporto zoppicante. Ecco perché è difficile ricostruire...perché è difficile perdonare...
> D'accordo con te che non sia un atto di volontà. E' una convinzione intima che deve maturare spontaneamente e sinceramente, se no non è perdono.
> 
> ...


Intendo dire che un atto egoistico proprio perché è tale non considera gli altri. È brutto non essere considerati ma è peggio pensare che sia stato fatto a noi.


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami Diletta, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo stavolta. Se mi dici che al momento tu pensi questo perchè ancora hai un percorso tuo personale da fare, ok, ci può stare.
> 
> Un percorso di stabilizzazione della coppia dopo un tradimento passa attraverso le crisi che tu io ed altri conosciamo bene. Chi in questo percorso è libero da condizionamenti ( figli lavoro  e chi più ne ha più ne metta) e percorre il suo percorso convinto di voler riprendere in mano la propria vita "amando" riesce ad amare come prima e alcune volte direi anche meglio.
> 
> Il percorso di stabilizzazione è comprensivo di separazione, dove i due per un motivo X decidono di lasciarsi e rifarsi nuovamente la propria vita. Ma questo vuoi o non vuoi ti/ci riporta alla ricerca di un nuovo amore. questo secondo me, perchè senza amare profondamente l'essere umano non può stare.



Non lo so Ultimo se ho ancora del percorso da fare...può essere che sia arrivata al punto massimo e qui sono e qui resto.
Non credo per niente che ci si possa "imporre" di amare, anche se tutti lo vorremmo.
Mi sto abbastanza convincendo che certi tradimenti non riconducano all'amore, ma spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.
D'accordo con te che l'essere umano aneli all'amore, purtroppo tante volte deve farne a meno...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo dire che un atto egoistico proprio perché è tale non considera gli altri. È brutto non essere considerati ma è peggio pensare che sia stato fatto a noi.


ok mi è chiaro. grazie Brunetta


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so Ultimo se ho ancora del percorso da fare...può essere che sia arrivata al punto massimo e qui sono e qui resto.
> Non credo per niente che ci si possa "imporre" di amare, anche se tutti lo vorremmo.
> Mi sto abbastanza convincendo che certi tradimenti non riconducano all'amore, ma spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.
> D'accordo con te che l'essere umano aneli all'amore, purtroppo tante volte deve farne a meno...



 non credo si arrivi mai al punto di dire "qui sono e qui resto". Si va sempre avanti secondo me, ma sempre secondo me, questo lo sai già. 

Non ci si "impone" di amare, diletta. E' fisiologico-naturale. secondo me.

Qualsiasi tradimento deve essere travagliato, compreso e non. Ma alla fine ognuno coi propri tempi se ha deciso di rimanere, ha anche deciso di amare. E ognuno coi propri tempi e coi propri mezzi e non, riuscirà ad amare; a meno che la coppia o uno dei due non prende in giro se stesso e di conseguenza l'altro/a.

E' vero sai, hai ragione, a volte un essere umano deve fare a meno di amare. Secondo me in una situazione del genere non si avrà mai quella stabilità interiore ed esteriore che porterà qualcosa di buono per se e per chi lo circonda, a lungo andare qualcosa di forte farà in maniera tale da far implodere prima se stessi e poi far scoppiare all'esterno. Ne  vale la pena? oppure si ha la convinzione di saper resistere e godere di un amore non completo?

Non lo so, forse quello che ho scritto sopra sono delle premesse? dei pensieri? delle convinzioni mie? Boh Diletta, riflettiamo su questo va.


----------



## Circe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riallacciandomi alle parole dette da Hellseven che non aveva pensato che alcuni di noi non avessero superato il trauma, mi sono chiesta quanti, in tutta onestà, l'abbiano veramente superato.


Ciao Diletta come va? Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, ti scrivo quello che sento io, che con il traditore ci sono rimasta. Io non l'ho superata affatto. Ma ovviamente lo so io e in parte lui....gli altri vedono una donna che sorride, lavora, vive serenamente. Il tradimento scatena dei conflitti interni mostruosi e va a toccare tasti delicati del nostro essere. Io non so se superero' mai quello che mi ha fatto...purtroppo la rabbia non è andata via, l'ho solo mascherata x il buon vivere dei figli. Con lui  a volte ci sono momenti duri. Perché  far sesso, abbracciare, cercar di voler bene a chi è stato il nostro carnefice è difficile. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ci e' riuscito pienamente....un abbraccio.....


----------



## Homer (12 Gennaio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta come va? Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, ti scrivo quello che sento io, che con il traditore ci sono rimasta. Io non l'ho superata affatto. Ma ovviamente lo so io e in parte lui....gli altri vedono una donna che sorride, lavora, vive serenamente. Il tradimento scatena dei conflitti interni mostruosi e va a toccare tasti delicati del nostro essere. Io non so se superero' mai quello che mi ha fatto...purtroppo la rabbia non è andata via, l'ho solo mascherata x il buon vivere dei figli. Con lui  a volte ci sono momenti duri. Perché  far sesso, abbracciare, cercar di voler bene a chi è stato il nostro carnefice è difficile. *Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ci e' riuscito pienamente*....un abbraccio.....



Lo stiamo cercando tutti.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ho l'impressione e scusatemi se magari sbaglio, che, quando si viene traditi si pensa al passato, quello prima del tradimento, come tutto un rose e fiori tra zucchero filato e canditi buonissimi. Quando invece non è così, "la vita è dura..! porca paletta se lo è..! Ritornare a quel passato dove nel presente si fa confusione perche addolorati da un tradimento che non hai commesso "TU" mi sa tanto che non è possibile. Parlando in questi termini, ma si sa io sono un folle accompagnato da momenti di pazzia che uniti fanno un esemplare unico: lo scemo di turno. 


Scusate lo sfogo. eccheccazzo va..!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta come va? Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, ti scrivo quello che sento io, che con il traditore ci sono rimasta. Io non l'ho superata affatto. Ma ovviamente lo so io e in parte lui....gli altri vedono una donna che sorride, lavora, vive serenamente. Il tradimento scatena dei conflitti interni mostruosi e va a toccare tasti delicati del nostro essere. Io non so se superero' mai quello che mi ha fatto...purtroppo la rabbia non è andata via, l'ho solo mascherata x il buon vivere dei figli. *Con lui a volte ci sono momenti duri. Perché far sesso, abbracciare, cercar di voler bene a chi è stato il nostro carnefice è difficile*. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ci e' riuscito pienamente....un abbraccio.....


Ma perchè farlo allora?
Ogni volta che ti leggo non mi spiego perchè lo fai
E non perchè resti, ma perchè resti in questo modo
Per me è un mistero vero


----------



## Horny (12 Gennaio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta come va? Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, ti scrivo quello che sento io, che con il traditore ci sono rimasta. Io non l'ho superata affatto. Ma ovviamente lo so io e in parte lui....gli altri vedono una donna che sorride, lavora, vive serenamente. Il tradimento scatena dei conflitti interni mostruosi e va a toccare tasti delicati del nostro essere. Io non so se superero' mai quello che mi ha fatto...purtroppo la rabbia non è andata via, l'ho solo mascherata x il buon vivere dei figli. Con lui  a volte ci sono momenti duri. Perché  far sesso, abbracciare, cercar di voler bene a chi è stato il nostro carnefice è difficile. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ci e' riuscito pienamente....un abbraccio.....


cara circe,
quando ti leggo mi viene sempre tristezza.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè farlo allora?
> Ogni volta che ti leggo non mi spiego perchè lo fai
> E non perchè resti, ma perchè resti in questo modo
> Per me è un mistero vero



Ciao

è perché il resto ha più importanza. Il prezzo che vuole pagare. Il suo ruolo in tutto ciò, non lo ho capito. Cioè, non capisco perché non dovrebbe essere un tema di discorso tra loro. Se non lo fa, un motivo ci sarà. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *è perché il resto ha più importanza*. Il prezzo che vuole pagare. Il suo ruolo in tutto ciò, non lo ho capito. Cioè, non capisco perché non dovrebbe essere un tema di discorso tra loro. Se non lo fa, un motivo ci sarà.
> 
> ...


Ma che il resto ha più importanza (se per resto intendi i suoi figli) lo posso anche condividere. 
Ma perchè abbracciare, fare sesso con un uomo che non stima più. Questo mi è incomprensibile


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che il resto ha più importanza (se per resto intendi i suoi figli) lo posso anche condividere.
> Ma perchè abbracciare, fare sesso con un uomo che non stima più. Questo mi è incomprensibile



Ciao

infatti. 
Forse perché non facendolo, ciò potrebbe avere delle ripercussioni sulla tranquillità famigliare. 
Nel senso che lui ... reagisca in un modo, che lei vuole evitare. Non lo so, a dire il vero. 
Vado per ipotesi, per potermelo spiegare. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè farlo allora?
> Ogni volta che ti leggo non mi spiego perchè lo fai
> E non perchè resti, ma perchè resti in questo modo
> Per me è un mistero vero


Perche ha paura di perderlo,paura che la tradisca di nuovo?Cerca di sopprimere la sua delusione e la sua sofferenza e di far funzionare il rapporto?Puo essere....


----------



## Caciottina (12 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perche ha paura di perderlo,paura che la tradisca di nuovo?Cerca di sopprimere la sua delusione e la sua sofferenza e di far funzionare il rapporto?Puo essere....


questo pero vorrebbe dire non aver elaborato il tradimento, e forse, nemmeno averlo capito....


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> questo pero vorrebbe dire non aver elaborato il tradimento, e forse, nemmeno averlo capito....


Quello di circe è un tradimento che forse nemmeno io potrei superare.
L ha tradita con la migliore amica di lei.
Quella con cui Circe si confidava. Quella con cui è cresciuta.
Insomma.
Un vero stronzo lui e lei.
Due mignottoni.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Circe.
Mandalo a fare in culo. Non fisicamente. 
Ma mentalmente.
Capisco che per mille motivi tu non possa o voglia separati, ma prendi sto coltello dalla parte del manico.
Che si scopi una bambola gonfiabile o si faccia delle seghe in solitaria.
Cerca di prendere le distanze da lui emotivamente.
Vai ancora dalla psico?

Comunque...ben tornata.


----------



## Eratò (12 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> questo pero vorrebbe dire non aver elaborato il tradimento, e forse, nemmeno averlo capito....


Non lo so,quello che so è che in seguito si scatenano meccanismi strani,particolari....Da una parte vuoi mandarlo a quel paese,vuoi vederlo soffrire come hai sofferto tu (generico),vuoi disperatamente che si renda conto di tutto il male che t'ha fatto,ferirlo ma dal altra parte non vuoi che se ne vada,non vuoiche ti tradisca di nuovo,vuoi il suo amore e anche riappropiarti del suo corpo,vuoi soddisfarlo in modo che non scappi...Sono sensazioni contrastanti difficili da spiegare.


----------



## Divì (12 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo dire che un atto egoistico proprio perché è tale non considera gli altri. È brutto non essere considerati ma è peggio pensare che sia stato fatto a noi.


Quoto.

E pensare che non l'ha fatto CONTRO di me, ma PER SE' mi crea forse un problema di stima nei suoi confronti ma aiuta eccome.

Poi sulla stima si puo' lavorare, ma almeno qui spetta a loro lo sforzo di recuperare.

Se gli importa la nostra opinione. Se non gli importa, che parliamo a fare?


----------



## Daniele (13 Gennaio 2015)

Si supera quando dimentichi. Il miglior metodo è sfanculare la persona e poi il tempo per dimenticare dipende dalla persone.

Ciao


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe.
> Mandalo a fare in culo. Non fisicamente.
> Ma mentalmente.
> Capisco che per mille motivi tu non possa o voglia separati, ma prendi sto coltello dalla parte del manico.
> ...





Daniele ha detto:


> Si supera quando dimentichi. Il miglior metodo è sfanculare la persona e poi il tempo per dimenticare dipende dalla persone.
> 
> Ciao


Quoto.

Ciao Daniele..!


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si supera quando dimentichi. Il miglior metodo è sfanculare la persona e poi il tempo per dimenticare dipende dalla persone.
> 
> Ciao


buongiorno cinesino...sai nulla di rabarbaro?


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

ma soprattutto ...questo vuol dire che finalmente hai dimenticato?


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta come va? Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, ti scrivo quello che sento io, che con il traditore ci sono rimasta. Io non l'ho superata affatto. Ma ovviamente lo so io e in parte lui....gli altri vedono una donna che sorride, lavora, vive serenamente. Il tradimento scatena dei conflitti interni mostruosi e va a toccare tasti delicati del nostro essere. Io non so se superero' mai quello che mi ha fatto...purtroppo la rabbia non è andata via, l'ho solo mascherata x il buon vivere dei figli. Con lui  a volte ci sono momenti duri. Perché  far sesso, abbracciare, cercar di voler bene a chi è stato il nostro carnefice è difficile. Mi piacerebbe conoscere qualcuno che ci e' riuscito pienamente....un abbraccio.....




Ciao carissima!
Come stai tu lo leggo dalle tue parole...
Ma è normale, perfettamente normale, e speriamo che non mi senta Ultimo!
Non so che dire anche perché c'è poco da dire.
Se si decide di restare, qualunque siano i motivi, bisogna adattarsi alla situazione facendo in modo di stare noi il meglio possibile.
Il distacco emotivo, come ha detto Tebe, è un'ottima soluzione, peccato che non si riesca sempre ad attuarlo.
Quel po' di sentimento rimasto finisce per remare contro...
Rimango dell'idea che non credo che ci risentiremo "coppia" come un tempo. Mai più.
Ormai è andata così.
Io me ne sto facendo una ragione, tu devi fare altrettanto, ma dovresti anche cercare quel po' di buono che c'è in lui, sarà anche un carnefice, ma non sarà completamente un'anima nera, altrimenti voglio sperare che non ci staresti più accanto.
Quanto al sesso...non farlo se ti crea disagio perché corri il rischio di sentirti ancora di più "vittima" e dopo ti scatena ancora più rabbia.
Insomma...un abbraccio forte forte!


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2015)

*Mi sembra che*

Divì sia ad un ottimo punto (esagero?) della sua ricostruzione.
(Stiamo cercando dei vincitori o aspiranti tali).
La sua esperienza può esserci utile.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno cinesino...sai nulla di rabarbaro?


Lui è ancora vivo e vi legge.
Almeno credo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lui è ancora vivo e vi legge.
> Almeno credo.


Ultimamente si fa un gran parlare della tavola Ouija...
Dobbiamo per caso premunirci?!


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ultimamente si fa un gran parlare della tavola Ouija...
> Dobbiamo per caso premunirci?!


Da quando c'è whatsapp[SUP]®[/SUP] anche gli spiriti non la usano più.
Le capre non l'hanno mai usata.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Da quando c'è whatsapp[SUP]®[/SUP] anche gli spiriti non la usano più.
> Le capre non l'hanno mai usata.


Tebe ha aperto un thread in cui parla di app...
Ieri con mio grande disappunto ho scoperto che ci sono app per scaricare sta tavola...ho paurissima! :scared:
Le capre come fanno? Utilizzano l'alfabeto morse con quella simpatica dentatura che vedo in avatar!?


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tebe ha aperto un thread in cui parla di app...
> Ieri con mio grande disappunto ho scoperto che ci sono app per scaricare sta tavola...ho paurissima! :scared:
> Le capre come fanno? Utilizzano l'alfabeto morse con quella simpatica dentatura che vedo in avatar!?


Consultare quelli che evocano gli spiriti e gli indovini che sussurrano e bisbigliano con lo smartphone rende davvero l'idea di progresso utile!
Per le previsioni, noi preferiamo scrutare fondi del caffè (rigorosamente d'orzo) e per comunicare usiamo interpretare i vari gradi dei nostri sguardi torvi, oppure scriviamo saltuariamente post chilometrici ed insensati su forum pieni di persone intelligenti ed affascinanti.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Consultare quelli che evocano gli spiriti e gli indovini che sussurrano e bisbigliano con lo smartphone rende davvero l'idea di progresso utile!
> Per le previsioni, noi preferiamo scrutare fondi del caffè (rigorosamente d'orzo) e per comunicare usiamo interpretare i vari gradi dei nostri sguardi torvi, *oppure scriviamo saltuariamente post chilometrici ed insensati su forum pieni di persone intelligenti ed affascinanti.*


Ora capisco il silenzio degli ultimi tempi...


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora capisco il silenzio degli ultimi tempi...


Ecco: sono stato ancora frainteso...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao carissima!
> Come stai tu lo leggo dalle tue parole...
> Ma è normale, perfettamente normale,* e speriamo che non mi senta Ultimo!*
> Non so che dire anche perché c'è poco da dire.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

quando non ci siete ci mancate.
che roba





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lui è ancora vivo e vi legge.
> Almeno credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lui è ancora vivo e vi legge.
> Almeno credo.


Rabby...inlove non ci siamo nemmeno fatti gli auguri!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando non ci siete ci mancate.
> che roba


Il tuo pluralia maiestatis mi commuove!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabby...inlove non ci siamo nemmeno fatti gli auguri!


Opss...

Auguri!


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Homer,l'avremo superato quando il nostro animo sarà nuovamente sereno, quando ci abbandoneremo nel loro abbraccio a cuore aperto, orgogliosi della nostra coppia e del nostro partner.Ma per arrivare a ciò bisognerà annientare il pensiero come un nemico da cui difendersi.Bisognerà ucciderlo quel pensiero, ma è nel nostro potere farlo?


ciao Diletta, torno a scrivere qui dopo mesi. Non so se ricordi la mia storia di tradito da amico..Non mi passa e nn credo lo sarà mai.La mia testa è cambiata, lei è cambiata nella mia visione. Parli di orgoglio di coppia. Ma come puoi tornare ad essere orgogliosa di una coppia dopo che non si è stati solo una coppia? Sto solo cercando di evitare di farmi ancora male nel chiedere altro, ne ho sofferto e ne soffro ancora a distanza di un anno e mezzo dalla confessione..ti bacio


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao Diletta, torno a scrivere qui dopo mesi. Non so se ricordi la mia storia di tradito da amico..Non mi passa e nn credo lo sarà mai.La mia testa è cambiata, lei è cambiata nella mia visione. Parli di orgoglio di coppia. Ma come puoi tornare ad essere orgogliosa di una coppia dopo che non si è stati solo una coppia? Sto solo cercando di evitare di farmi ancora male nel chiedere altro, ne ho sofferto e ne soffro ancora a distanza di un anno e mezzo dalla confessione..ti bacio


stai ancora assieme o hai lasciato?


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stai ancora assieme o hai lasciato?


ci stiamo riprovando..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao Diletta, torno a scrivere qui dopo mesi. Non so se ricordi la mia storia di tradito da amico..Non mi passa e nn credo lo sarà mai.La mia testa è cambiata, lei è cambiata nella mia visione. Parli di orgoglio di coppia. Ma come puoi tornare ad essere orgogliosa di una coppia dopo che non si è stati solo una coppia? Sto solo cercando di evitare di farmi ancora male nel chiedere altro, ne ho sofferto e ne soffro ancora a distanza di un anno e mezzo dalla confessione..ti bacio



Rimanendo coppia.

Le dimostrazioni come insegniamo ai nostri figli devono essere la conseguenza di ciò che diciamo tramutati in azioni.
Se tu, io tizio e caio pensiamo una cosa e come azione conseguente ne facciamo un'altra, che senso ha? Cioè, se tu, io tizio e caio rimaniamo nella coppia la coppia rimane tale, perchè ha deciso di rimanere coppia, anzi si migliora perchè la visione delle persone stavolta diventa individuale. Poi se altri scenari entrano in gioco e si rimane in coppia, boh, agli altri la parola. 
Se poi come in mille situazioni dove ci logoriamo pensando alla coppia come quella che era una volta e ci distruggiamo la vita perchè non lo è più... bhe non ha senso, perchè nella coppia di prima, nel tradire quando si stava in quella coppia, qualcosa non ha funzionato. E ciò è stata una conseguenza del vivere e crescere assieme che non ha portato "entrambi "a non sbagliare e quindi a non ritrovarsi capaci di cercarsi in quei momenti in cui si aveva bisogno sia del partner, che della propria persona, in questo caso di traditore incapace di trovare altre alternative che non quella di una scopata, "adrenalizzante"  e sviante. teoricamente   la coppia di adesso si sta provando, si sta osservando, se insieme si è capaci di ritrovarsi si rimane assieme, altrimenti ci si lascia. E qui un senso lo trovo, la coppia che si ripropone nel valutarsi attentamente.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ci stiamo riprovando..


ma tu dici che è un anno e mezzo che stai ancora da cani...
sei sicuro che valga la pena?
scusa ma non ricordo la tua storia sono nuovo


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma tu dici che è un anno e mezzo che stai ancora da cani...
> sei sicuro che valga la pena?
> scusa ma non ricordo la tua storia sono nuovo


È stato tradito in modo molto brutto e pesante,l'amante era un amico suo.È  passato un anno e mezzo si.Leggendo la sua storia decisid'iscrivermi anch'io.E lo capisco.Per superare un tradimento come il suo ci vuole molto tempo....


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rimanendo coppia.
> 
> Le dimostrazioni come insegniamo ai nostri figli devono essere la conseguenza di ciò che diciamo tramutati in azioni.
> Se tu, io tizio e caio pensiamo una cosa e come azione conseguente ne facciamo un'altra, che senso ha? Cioè, se tu, io tizio e caio rimaniamo nella coppia la coppia rimane tale, perchè ha deciso di rimanere coppia, anzi si migliora perchè la visione delle persone stavolta diventa individuale. Poi se altri scenari entrano in gioco e si rimane in coppia, boh, agli altri la parola.
> Se poi come in mille situazioni dove ci logoriamo pensando alla coppia come quella che era una volta e ci distruggiamo la vita perchè non lo è più... bhe non ha senso, perchè nella coppia di prima, nel tradire quando si stava in quella coppia, qualcosa non ha funzionato. E ciò è stata una conseguenza del vivere e crescere assieme che non ha portato "entrambi "a non sbagliare e quindi a non ritrovarsi capaci di cercarsi in quei momenti in cui si aveva bisogno sia del partner, che della propria persona, in questo caso di traditore incapace di trovare altre alternative che non quella di una scopata, "adrenalizzante"  e sviante. teoricamente   la coppia di adesso si sta provando, si sta osservando, se insieme si è capaci di ritrovarsi si rimane assieme, altrimenti ci si lascia. E qui un senso lo trovo, la coppia che si ripropone nel valutarsi attentamente.


Esattamente. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È stato tradito in modo molto brutto e pesante,l'amante era un amico suo.È  passato un anno e mezzo si.Leggendo la sua storia decisid'iscrivermi anch'io.E lo capisco.Per superare un tradimento come il suo ci vuole molto tempo....


Grazie erató
Sia io ho avuto la, certamente infondata, sensazione che lui sia come rassegnato. Che non ci creda alla ricostruzione.
Sensazione mia.


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Grazie erató
> Sia io ho avuto la, certamente infondata, sensazione che lui sia come rassegnato. Che non ci creda alla ricostruzione.
> Sensazione mia.


Quando non riesci a superare,basta poco per sprofondare nello sconforto....Un giorno è  sì  e uno no.Pensi,ci ripensi...ti torna l'amarezza,ti viene di abbracciare,di baciare,lo/la guardi e ti verrebbe di fare l'amore,di accarezzare ma poi ti torna tutto in mente e la voglia ti passa,e anche quando lo fai rimani con l'amaro in bocca.Ti racconta che deve uscire e ti dici "chissa quante volte lo disse anche mentre mi tradiva con la stesso tono di voce e la stessa espressione"...Ti sembra che non riesci più  ad esprimerti,che non sai raccontare come ti senti,per pauradi litigare,di sentirti dire che hai rotto le scatole col passato e lui/lei ti sembrano irragiungibili,lontani...e ti allontani anche tu.Non siete più  lo stesso corpo,la stessa anima di prima...E a volte va e a volte non va per niente.È  un po' come una tortura...Vorresti ma non ci riesci.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao Diletta, torno a scrivere qui dopo mesi. Non so se ricordi la mia storia di tradito da amico..Non mi passa e nn credo lo sarà mai.La mia testa è cambiata, lei è cambiata nella mia visione. Parli di orgoglio di coppia. Ma come puoi tornare ad essere orgogliosa di una coppia dopo che non si è stati solo una coppia? Sto solo cercando di evitare di farmi ancora male nel chiedere altro, ne ho sofferto e *ne soffro ancora a distanza di un anno e mezzo dalla confessione.*.ti bacio


Ciao, caro Nicola!
Non lo so come ti andrà e ci andrà in futuro...siamo novizi in queste cose no?
Penso, e lo dico sempre, che certe ferite non siano mai guaribili del tutto.
Qui ci sono in gioco tanti aspetti che diventano problemi e tutti importanti, alcuni sono tipicamente maschili mentre altri femminili.
In comune c'è la sofferenza e la malinconia che spesso ti assale all'improvviso e che ci trova inermi e sempre impreparati.
Poi, non lo so, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi con questo pronostico...


----------



## Al. (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, caro Nicola!
> Non lo so come ti andrà e ci andrà in futuro...siamo novizi in queste cose no?
> Penso, e lo dico sempre, che certe ferite non siano mai guaribili del tutto.
> Qui ci sono in gioco tanti aspetti che diventano problemi e tutti importanti, alcuni sono tipicamente maschili mentre altri femminili.
> ...


io credo che tutti i traditi se dopo anni o mesi stanno ancora lì, a rimproverare qualcosa o a rimproverarsi qualcosa,
non abbiamo superato un bel niente.
Sicuramente tanta devozione, sul fatto,
 sull'accaduto e tanta perseveranza nel voler comunque stare,
 dimostrano che le colpe non sono solo da una sola parte.


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me per il tradito è una grande opportunità subire il tradimento! Si riparte a vivere pienamente senza nessun senso di colpa. Certo fa male...però alla fine ci si guadagna sempre.


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> secondo me per il tradito è una grande opportunità subire il tradimento! Si riparte a vivere pienamente senza nessun senso di colpa. Certo fa male...però alla fine ci si guadagna sempre.


Eh?


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

tornare a concentrarsi unicamente su se stessi...riscoprire gli amici, il tempo libero, la propria individualità. Tutto questo costituisce il lato positivo. Non credi?


----------



## Al. (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> tornare a concentrarsi unicamente su se stessi...riscoprire gli amici, il tempo libero, la propria individualità. Tutto questo costituisce il lato positivo. Non credi?


la verità è che se si è certi e sicuri di quello che si è donato, nella semplicità e verità di quello che è stato, nessuno accetterebbe un tradimento.
Il tradimento e il torto subito si accetta e ci si convive solo se non si è sicuri di quello che siamo stati.


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quando non riesci a superare,basta poco per sprofondare nello sconforto....Un giorno è  sì  e uno no.Pensi,ci ripensi...ti torna l'amarezza,ti viene di abbracciare,di baciare,lo/la guardi e ti verrebbe di fare l'amore,di accarezzare ma poi ti torna tutto in mente e la voglia ti passa,e anche quando lo fai rimani con l'amaro in bocca.Ti racconta che deve uscire e ti dici "chissa quante volte lo disse anche mentre mi tradiva con la stesso tono di voce e la stessa espressione"...Ti sembra che non riesci più  ad esprimerti,che non sai raccontare come ti senti,per pauradi litigare,di sentirti dire che hai rotto le scatole col passato e lui/lei ti sembrano irragiungibili,lontani...e ti allontani anche tu.Non siete più  lo stesso corpo,la stessa anima di prima...E a volte va e a volte non va per niente.È  un po' come una tortura...Vorresti ma non ci riesci.


ciao, sembra tu abbia espresso esattamente tutto il mio pensiero e il mio essere. Non ho da evidenziare in neretto nessuno dei tuoi passaggi qui sopra, perché tutto è esattamente come mi hai descritto...e poi sentirsi dire che abbiamo rotto...mah.


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

bisogna mollare i traditori. Non esiste il vaso riparato


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao, sembra tu abbia espresso esattamente tutto il mio pensiero e il mio essere. Non ho da evidenziare in neretto nessuno dei tuoi passaggi qui sopra, perché tutto è esattamente come mi hai descritto...e poi sentirsi dire che abbiamo rotto...mah.


Son la vecchia chedire nicola...e so come ti senti perché  ci son passata anch'io...


----------



## Al. (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> ciao, sembra tu abbia espresso esattamente tutto il mio pensiero e il mio essere. Non ho da evidenziare in neretto nessuno dei tuoi passaggi qui sopra, perché tutto è esattamente come mi hai descritto...e poi sentirsi dire che abbiamo rotto...mah.


signor Nicola, lei non ha assolutamente rotto.
deve chiedersi però perché dopo cosi tanto tempo non riesce a superare.
l'amore o c'è o non c'è.
se ancora sta qui a lisciarsi le ferite, qualcosa di irrisolto rimane, ma rimane anche tutto il suo senso di colpa per non aver mollato subito.
perché non ha lasciato dopo il tradimento?
sicuramente anche lei a qualcosa da farsi perdonare.

Non credo assolutamente alla devozione assoluta, anche fosse amore, se lei era certo di essere completamente nel giusto, da persona ragionevole quale credo sia, avrebbe lasciato sua moglie.
Se non la lascia un motivo c'è, ma non è solo per amore.


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> bisogna mollare i traditori. Non esiste il vaso riparato


Quando si tratta di matrimoni durati anni basati su un sentimento profondo,legami con progetti in comune,figli che ne soffrirebbero ci pensi e ci provi e riprovi...non è  mai cosi semplice.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2015)

Al. ha detto:


> signor Nicola, lei non ha assolutamente rotto.
> deve chiedersi però perché dopo cosi tanto tempo non riesce a superare.
> l'amore o c'è o non c'è.
> se ancora sta qui a lisciarsi le ferite, qualcosa di irrisolto rimane, ma rimane anche tutto il suo senso di colpa per non aver mollato subito.
> ...



Ciao

che esperienze personali a riguardo hai?



sienne


----------



## nicola (14 Gennaio 2015)

Al. ha detto:


> signor Nicola, lei non ha assolutamente rotto.
> deve chiedersi però perché dopo cosi tanto tempo non riesce a superare.
> l'amore o c'è o non c'è.
> se ancora sta qui a lisciarsi le ferite, qualcosa di irrisolto rimane, ma rimane anche tutto il suo senso di colpa per non aver mollato subito.
> ...


Ciao Al, e grazie del signor ma va benissimo nicola...
non conosco la tua storia e quindi nn posso fare paragoni o chiederti di immedesimarti. Una cosa però sento di dirti e cioè che è vero che il mio senso di colpa x non averla lasciata nel momento che me lo ha confessato c'è, ma ci sono dei ma...
lei nn mi ha tradito pochi giorni prima della confessione ma è avvenuto 6 anni prima e nn ti sto a raccontare le porcate che ho dovuto sapere di quella merdata, ma alcuni lo sanno. Non ho lasciato xche era passato tempo, perché volevo recuperare la donna che vive con me da quando lei aveva 15 anni ed io 19, perché siamo stati unici x noi fino ad allora, perché ho figli, e perché sentivo di amarla ancora.
 Cosa io ho da farmi perdonare? *Solo l'abitudine di una vita in comune*, non l'ho mai menata, tradita, offesa , ne tantomeno facevo mancare la mia presenza, ma lei voleva altro evidentemente, ma poi evidentemente altro nn era come me..
Mi spiace non poter continuare a rispondervi, ma devo tornare...


----------



## Al. (14 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che esperienze personali a riguardo hai?
> 
> ...



le mie esperienze non sarebbero esplicative.
lasciando i casi personali, bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché.
resta di fondo che se sei certo di un errore grave e insuperabile, non ci giri certo intorno.
Se ancora continui è perché tanto grave o tanto insuperabile non lo trovi.
Il fatto è grave in se, meno le motivazioni o le cause che hanno scatenato il fatto stesso.
cercare le cause per superare il dramma, in fondo.


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> tornare a concentrarsi unicamente su se stessi...riscoprire gli amici, il tempo libero, la propria individualità. Tutto questo costituisce il lato positivo. Non credi?


Non credo, almeno finché non si riesce a farlo.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> tornare a concentrarsi unicamente su se stessi...riscoprire gli amici, il tempo libero, la propria individualità. Tutto questo costituisce il lato positivo. Non credi?


Sono d'accordissimo con te!
Questo è il lato positivo, perché non tutto il male viene mai per nuocere.
Io non mi sono sentita mai così "individuo" come ora e la conseguenza di ciò è la cura che ho per me stessa.
Non è male, anzi, è molto bene!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quando non riesci a superare,basta poco per sprofondare nello sconforto....Un giorno è  sì  e uno no.Pensi,ci ripensi...ti torna l'amarezza,ti viene di abbracciare,di baciare,lo/la guardi e ti verrebbe di fare l'amore,di accarezzare ma poi ti torna tutto in mente e la voglia ti passa,e anche quando lo fai rimani con l'amaro in bocca.Ti racconta che deve uscire e ti dici "chissa quante volte lo disse anche mentre mi tradiva con la stesso tono di voce e la stessa espressione"...Ti sembra che non riesci più  ad esprimerti,che non sai raccontare come ti senti,per pauradi litigare,di sentirti dire che hai rotto le scatole col passato e lui/lei ti sembrano irragiungibili,lontani...e ti allontani anche tu.Non siete più  lo stesso corpo,la stessa anima di prima...E a volte va e a volte non va per niente.È  un po' come una tortura...Vorresti ma non ci riesci.


quoto. verdissimo 



Al. ha detto:


> io credo che tutti i traditi se dopo anni o mesi stanno ancora lì, a rimproverare qualcosa o a rimproverarsi qualcosa,
> non abbiamo superato un bel niente.
> Sicuramente tanta devozione, sul fatto,
> sull'accaduto e tanta perseveranza nel voler comunque stare,
> dimostrano che le colpe non sono solo da una sola parte.


Al, non è così facile superare un tradimento, né buttare all'aria un matrimonio Ci sono tante variabili in una storia.



randyrandy ha detto:


> secondo me per il tradito è una grande opportunità subire il tradimento! Si riparte a vivere pienamente senza nessun senso di colpa. Certo fa male...però alla fine ci si guadagna sempre.


francamente preferirei non avere questa opportunità.



Eratò ha detto:


> Quando si tratta di matrimoni durati anni basati su un sentimento profondo,legami con progetti in comune,figli che ne soffrirebbero ci pensi e ci provi e riprovi...non è  mai cosi semplice.


:up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non credo, almeno finché non si riesce a farlo.


Datti tempo, Darty, e vedrai come ti cambierà la visione del mondo e come ti vorrai più bene.
Non più, per chi lo avesse fatto, vivere in funzione dell'altro/a, ma di se stessi.
Scoprirsi importanti per se stessi...


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> quoto. verdissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, ma dal momento che è capitata, cogliamola!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma dal momento che è capitata, cogliamola!


E tu esattamente l'hai colta per farti una lobotomia e ridurti così? Ammazza.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Al, e grazie del signor ma va benissimo nicola...
> non conosco la tua storia e quindi nn posso fare paragoni o chiederti di immedesimarti. Una cosa però sento di dirti e cioè che è vero che il mio senso di colpa x non averla lasciata nel momento che me lo ha confessato c'è, ma ci sono dei ma...
> lei nn mi ha tradito pochi giorni prima della confessione ma è avvenuto 6 anni prima e nn ti sto a raccontare le porcate che ho dovuto sapere di quella merdata, ma alcuni lo sanno. *Non ho lasciato xche era passato tempo*, perché volevo recuperare la donna che vive con me da quando lei aveva 15 anni ed io 19, perché siamo stati unici x noi fino ad allora, perché ho figli, e perché sentivo di amarla ancora.
> Cosa io ho da farmi perdonare? *Solo l'abitudine di una vita in comune*, non l'ho mai menata, tradita, offesa , ne tantomeno facevo mancare la mia presenza, ma lei voleva altro evidentemente, ma poi evidentemente altro nn era come me..
> Mi spiace non poter continuare a rispondervi, ma devo tornare...


Sì Nicola, il deterrente è stato per noi il fattore temporale...era trascorso del tempo, tanto o tantissimo e "loro" erano abbastanza rassicurati da questo.


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu esattamente l'hai colta per farti una lobotomia e ridurti così? Ammazza.


Buona anche questa! 
No, l'ho colta per aprirmi al mondo e, paradossalmente, non tornerei indietro.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2015)

Al. ha detto:


> le mie esperienze non sarebbero esplicative.
> lasciando i casi personali, bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché.
> resta di fondo che se sei certo di un errore grave e insuperabile, non ci giri certo intorno.
> Se ancora continui è perché tanto grave o tanto insuperabile non lo trovi.
> ...



Ciao

ok. grazie. 

Non hai esperienze dirette. 
Non è così facile come la poni. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Datti tempo, Darty, e vedrai come ti cambierà la visione del mondo e come ti vorrai più bene.
> Non più, per chi lo avesse fatto, vivere in funzione dell'altro/a, ma di se stessi.
> Scoprirsi importanti per se stessi...


Grazie Diletta per il tuo incoraggiamento. Lo spero proprio.


----------



## Al. (14 Gennaio 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Ciao Al, e grazie del signor ma va benissimo nicola...
> non conosco la tua storia e quindi nn posso fare paragoni o chiederti di immedesimarti. Una cosa però sento di dirti e cioè che è vero che il mio senso di colpa x non averla lasciata nel momento che me lo ha confessato c'è, ma ci sono dei ma...
> lei nn mi ha tradito pochi giorni prima della confessione ma è avvenuto 6 anni prima e nn ti sto a raccontare le porcate che ho dovuto sapere di quella merdata, ma alcuni lo sanno. Non ho lasciato xche era passato tempo, perché volevo recuperare la donna che vive con me da quando lei aveva 15 anni ed io 19, perché siamo stati unici x noi fino ad allora, perché ho figli, e perché sentivo di amarla ancora.
> Cosa io ho da farmi perdonare? *Solo l'abitudine di una vita in comune*, non l'ho mai menata, tradita, offesa , ne tantomeno facevo mancare la mia presenza, ma lei voleva altro evidentemente, ma poi evidentemente altro nn era come me..
> Mi spiace non poter continuare a rispondervi, ma devo tornare...


Buonasera Nicola,
le motivazioni sono tutte qui, proprio in quello che hai scritto.
non valgono un pentimento?
non valgono un nuovo inizio?
dovrebbero essere sufficienti a chiunque.
sono leggendole, motivazioni nobili e che ti fanno onore, restano quelle inconfessabili e profonde, non hai colpe, resta che qualcuno ha sbagliato, ha mancato, è stato qualcosa di profondamente diverso.
resta che ci sono sensazioni, sguardi e parole.
Dovresti saper legger dentro di lei.
qualcuno , anche tra 100 anni potrà sempre dirti che hai sbagliato ma questa oramai è la tua vita.
L'errore più grande è non viverla, nel tormento di sbagliare..
o la vivi oppure no.


----------



## Lorella (14 Gennaio 2015)

Salve a tutti! Avrei da quotare tante belle risposte ed osservazioni, che sento vere e profonde, perchè scritte proprio da chi ci è passato. Per quanto riguarda la storia di Nicola, sicuramente il fatto di aver subito un doppio tradimento, da parte della moglie e dell'amico, rende ancora più difficile il percorso di recupero. Non è ininfluente il soggetto "amante"; se magari è una persona estranea, completamente esterna all'ambito delle conoscenze, se non la si conosce nemmeno...è meno difficile (non voglio dire più facile) superare. Se però quella persona tu la conosci, ti capita di incontrarla nella vita di tutti i giorni....beh, vi dico che per me ogni volta è una coltellata. Io quando la vedo o la incontro casualmente, sento proprio un disagio fisico, come una vampata di calore che mi sale dentro e mi arriva alla testa.....perchè in quel preciso istante, in cui tu magari stai tranquilla per i fatti tuoi a pensare alle tue cose, ti ritorna tutto alla mente e la giornata è andata a farsi benedire! Io non oso nemmeno immaginare quanto sia devastante pensare che il tuo partner ti ha tradito con un amico.....è il top dello squallore. Per cui Nicola, ti esprimo veramente tutta la mia solidarietà....e tifo per te, affinchè qualsiasi sia l'epilogo, anche tu possa ritrovare la serenità che meriti. Si parlava proprio di questo qualche tempo fa.....dimenticare completamente forse non è possibile, si può però trovare un equilibrio, con il tempo e tanta forza. Invece a proposito dell'osservazione sul vaso rotto.....è vero, la crepa è visibile, ma se tu a quel vaso ci tieni veramente e sai che non potrai sostituirlo, puoi cercare di metterci un buon collante, di fare un lavoretto di precisione, e di accettarlo così com'è, nella consapevolezza che magari qualcosa di bello potrà ancora contenerlo. Se invece abbracci l'idea dell'usa e getta.....quando si rompe lo butti via.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma dal momento che è capitata, cogliamola!


Non mi trovo d'accordo con te Diletta su questo punto.
se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per riappropiarmi dei miei spazi..del mio tempo..


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Non mi trovo d'accordo con te Diletta su questo punto.
> se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per riappropiarmi dei miei spazi..del mio tempo..


:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Non è ininfluente il soggetto "amante"; se magari è una persona estranea, completamente esterna all'ambito delle conoscenze, se non la si conosce nemmeno...è meno difficile (non voglio dire più facile) superare. Se però quella persona tu la conosci, ti capita di incontrarla nella vita di tutti i giorni....beh, vi dico che per me ogni volta è una coltellata. Io quando la vedo o la incontro casualmente, sento proprio un disagio fisico, come una vampata di calore che mi sale dentro e mi arriva alla testa.....perchè in quel preciso istante, in cui tu magari stai tranquilla per i fatti tuoi a pensare alle tue cose, ti ritorna tutto alla mente e la giornata è andata a farsi benedire!


Anche a me capita di incontrare 'l'altro' di frequente, cioè almeno due volte al mese...e ti posso dire che, a otto mesi dalla scoperta del fattaccio, mi fa sempre molto meno male incrociarlo...


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:
			
		

> Si parlava proprio di questo qualche tempo fa.....dimenticare completamente forse non è possibile, si può però trovare un equilibrio, con il tempo e tanta forza. Invece a proposito dell'osservazione sul vaso rotto.....è vero, la crepa è visibile, ma se tu a quel vaso ci tieni veramente e sai che non potrai sostituirlo, puoi cercare di metterci un buon collante, di fare un lavoretto di precisione, e di accettarlo così com'è, nella consapevolezza che magari qualcosa di bello potrà ancora contenerlo. Se invece abbracci l'idea dell'usa e getta.....quando si rompe lo butti via.


Brava Lorella. Condivido in pieno!


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Non mi trovo d'accordo con te Diletta su questo punto.
> se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per riappropiarmi dei miei spazi..del mio tempo..


Ciao Fiore...sante parole!


----------



## Lorella (14 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche a me capita di incontrare 'l'altro' di frequente, cioè almeno due volte al mese...e ti posso dire che, a otto mesi dalla scoperta del fattaccio, mi fa sempre molto meno male incrociarlo...


Ciao Jim! Che ti devo dire.....torno proprio ora dalla palestra dove sono andata a prelevare mia figlia....e l'ho incontrata! Il fastidio è terribile.....ed anche il pensiero che comunque anche mio marito la incontra tutti i giorni, in quanto colleghi. Ma purtroppo non posso fare nulla per evitarlo, tra l'altro abitando in un piccolo centro, gli incontri sono piuttosto frequenti....la cosa che però ho notato, è che anche da parte di lei c'è un forte imbarazzo, di sicuro non è indifferente. Siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, alquanto brutta e scomoda...speriamo che un porto ci accolga!


----------



## Lorella (14 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Brava Lorella. Condivido in pieno!


Ciao anche a te, Darty! Buon anno.....come sta andando la tua situazione? Io da quando sono iscritta al forum sto meglio, mi sento in compagnia, il confronto di idee mi sta aiutando a vivere con più leggerezza questa fase delicata


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Avrei da quotare tante belle risposte ed osservazioni, che sento vere e profonde, perchè scritte proprio da chi ci è passato. Per quanto riguarda la storia di Nicola, sicuramente il fatto di aver subito un doppio tradimento, da parte della moglie e dell'amico, rende ancora più difficile il percorso di recupero. Non è ininfluente il soggetto "amante"; se magari è una persona estranea, completamente esterna all'ambito delle conoscenze, se non la si conosce nemmeno...è meno difficile (non voglio dire più facile) superare. Se però quella persona tu la conosci, ti capita di incontrarla nella vita di tutti i giorni....beh, vi dico che per me ogni volta è una coltellata. Io quando la vedo o la incontro casualmente, sento proprio un disagio fisico, come una vampata di calore che mi sale dentro e mi arriva alla testa.....perchè in quel preciso istante, in cui tu magari stai tranquilla per i fatti tuoi a pensare alle tue cose, ti ritorna tutto alla mente e la giornata è andata a farsi benedire! Io non oso nemmeno immaginare quanto sia devastante pensare che il tuo partner ti ha tradito con un amico.....è il top dello squallore. Per cui Nicola, ti esprimo veramente tutta la mia solidarietà....e tifo per te, affinchè qualsiasi sia l'epilogo, anche tu possa ritrovare la serenità che meriti. Si parlava proprio di questo qualche tempo fa.....dimenticare completamente forse non è possibile, si può però trovare un equilibrio, con il tempo e tanta forza. *Invece a proposito dell'osservazione sul vaso rotto.....è vero, la crepa è visibile, ma se tu a quel vaso ci tieni veramente e sai che non potrai sostituirlo, puoi cercare di metterci un buon collante, di fare un lavoretto di precisione, e di accettarlo così com'è, nella consapevolezza che magari qualcosa di bello potrà ancora contenerlo. Se invece abbracci l'idea dell'usa e getta.....quando si rompe lo butti via.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> A proposito del vaso rotto... vi rimando a questo thread
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/21720-kintsugi-le-cicatrici-in-oro


----------



## Lorella (15 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Lorella ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve a tutti! Avrei da quotare tante belle risposte ed osservazioni, che sento vere e profonde, perchè scritte proprio da chi ci è passato. Per quanto riguarda la storia di Nicola, sicuramente il fatto di aver subito un doppio tradimento, da parte della moglie e dell'amico, rende ancora più difficile il percorso di recupero. Non è ininfluente il soggetto "amante"; se magari è una persona estranea, completamente esterna all'ambito delle conoscenze, se non la si conosce nemmeno...è meno difficile (non voglio dire più facile) superare. Se però quella persona tu la conosci, ti capita di incontrarla nella vita di tutti i giorni....beh, vi dico che per me ogni volta è una coltellata. Io quando la vedo o la incontro casualmente, sento proprio un disagio fisico, come una vampata di calore che mi sale dentro e mi arriva alla testa.....perchè in quel preciso istante, in cui tu magari stai tranquilla per i fatti tuoi a pensare alle tue cose, ti ritorna tutto alla mente e la giornata è andata a farsi benedire! Io non oso nemmeno immaginare quanto sia devastante pensare che il tuo partner ti ha tradito con un amico.....è il top dello squallore. Per cui Nicola, ti esprimo veramente tutta la mia solidarietà....e tifo per te, affinchè qualsiasi sia l'epilogo, anche tu possa ritrovare la serenità che meriti. Si parlava proprio di questo qualche tempo fa.....dimenticare completamente forse non è possibile, si può però trovare un equilibrio, con il tempo e tanta forza. *Invece a proposito dell'osservazione sul vaso rotto.....è vero, la crepa è visibile, ma se tu a quel vaso ci tieni veramente e sai che non potrai sostituirlo, puoi cercare di metterci un buon collante, di fare un lavoretto di precisione, e di accettarlo così com'è, nella consapevolezza che magari qualcosa di bello potrà ancora contenerlo. Se invece abbracci l'idea dell'usa e getta.....quando si rompe lo butti via.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Frodo25 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Io da 8 mesi sto ricostruendo un rapporto. È vero (qualcuno ricorderà la mia storia), il.tradimento che ho 
subito lo chiamai leggero.... ed è vero anche che lei ci si è messa anima e corpo per farmi superare questo fatto. Ma il dolore non sparisce e quando arriva fa male ancora...sempre meno acuto e persistente ma sordo ed invasivo. Ecco, ora probabilmente stiamo valorizzando la crepa perché in fondo questo episodio è stato quello che ci ha permesso di capire quanto fossimo ancora innamorati uno dell'altra e che ci ha fatto ritrovare.  Mettiamola così. .. il dolore prima o poi passerà ma attraverso di esso si può ricostruire se i sentimenti alla base sono veri. Altrimenti non serve a nulla e tutte le altre motivazioni a chiudere la crepa non serviranno a nulla.


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Non mi trovo d'accordo con te Diletta su questo punto.
> se questo è il prezzo che devo pagare per riappropiarmi dei miei spazi..del mio tempo..



Io lo vedo, invece, come un "dono", l'unico, ma prezioso. 
Il fattaccio ha scaturito la presa di coscienza di quanto io valga e, da qui, tutta una serie di cose che ho percepito e apprezzato come non avevo mai fatto.
Ho ripreso a coltivare le amicizie e gli interessi. 
Ho incominciato a curare di più l'aspetto esteriore (perché no) notando che la cosa non mi dispiaceva.
E visto che i giorni buoni non sono una costante, quando ci sono me li godo pienamente prendendo il bello da quei momenti.
In sintesi: mi sembra di vivere più intensamente, come se volessi risarcirmi per tutto il dolore che ho provato e che ancora provo, coccolandomi.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io lo vedo, invece, come un "dono", l'unico, ma prezioso.
> Il fattaccio ha scaturito la presa di coscienza di quanto io valga e, da qui, tutta una serie di cose che ho percepito e apprezzato come non avevo mai fatto.
> Ho ripreso a coltivare le amicizie e gli interessi.
> Ho incominciato a curare di più l'aspetto esteriore (perché no) notando che la cosa non mi dispiaceva.
> ...


E prima quindi eri una murata viva sfigatissima. Adesso sei sfigatissima ma fuori. Molto bello.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> secondo me per il tradito è una grande opportunità subire il tradimento! Si riparte a vivere pienamente senza nessun senso di colpa. Certo fa male...però alla fine ci si guadagna sempre.





Eratò ha detto:


> Eh?


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io lo vedo, invece, come un "dono", l'unico, ma prezioso.
> Il fattaccio ha scaturito la presa di coscienza di quanto io valga e, da qui, tutta una serie di cose che ho percepito e apprezzato come non avevo mai fatto.
> Ho ripreso a coltivare le amicizie e gli interessi.
> Ho incominciato a curare di più l'aspetto esteriore (perché no) notando che la cosa non mi dispiaceva.
> ...


Diletta scusa e c'era bisogno delle corna per vivere più  intensamente e coltivare i tuoi interessi?Lo potevi fare tranquillamente anche senza,riscoprirti,curare te stessa,divertirti....e dai su!


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Hai presente quando vorresti rispondere ma per l'embolo ti vengono solo parolacce da rispondere?Ecco proprio cosi...


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> bisogna mollare i traditori. Non esiste il vaso riparato


Hai ragione.
Sono degli stronzi tutti.
Io al mio fidanzato ho messo una sorta di gps  comprato da aliexpress che gli ho cucito nella fodera della giacca ( odiavo cucito alle Orsoline, ma tutte quelle ore china su ago e filo mentre gli altri andavano in disco, alla fine sono servite, e che cavolo).
Fidarsi è bene, ma non fidarsi è meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Io lo vedo, invece, come un "dono", l'unico, ma prezioso.
> *Il fattaccio ha scaturito la presa di coscienza di quanto io valga e, da qui, tutta una serie di cose che ho percepito e apprezzato come non avevo mai fatto.
> Ho ripreso a coltivare le amicizie e gli interessi.
> Ho incominciato a curare di più l'aspetto esteriore (perché no) notando che la cosa non mi dispiaceva.
> ...


che culo.
il secondo neretto mi sembra poi la famigerata martellata sulle ginocchia che si fa sentire tanto bene quando abbiamo sbagliato mira.


----------



## Diletta (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta scusa e c'era bisogno delle corna per vivere più  intensamente e coltivare i tuoi interessi?Lo potevi fare tranquillamente anche senza,riscoprirti,curare te stessa,divertirti....e dai su!


Ma hai perfettamente ragione!
E certo che lo si può fare tranquillamente anche senza, anzi, lo si deve fare.
Eppure io non lo facevo, ma neanche me ne accorgevo.
Vivevo in funzione di lui, mi rendo conto di non essermi mai vista come individuo a se stante, ma sempre e solo come coppia.
Ed è qui lo sbaglio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Grazie, fiordiloto. Grazie per avermi fatto leggere una cosa così bella......è una carezza per il cuore. Abbiamo ancora tanto da imparare!


Ciao Lorella ! 
Se hai letto anche tutti gli interventi, ti sarai resa conto che non tutti hanno condiviso il punto di vista del Kinsugi, forse è un modus vivendi un po' difficile da comprendere per noi occidentali...


----------



## Lorella (15 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella !
> Se hai letto anche tutti gli interventi, ti sarai resa conto che non tutti hanno condiviso il punto di vista del Kinsugi, forse è un modus vivendi un po' difficile da comprendere per noi occidentali...


Eh, Fiore.....molto difficile! Noi occidentali siamo ancora molto impulsivi, sanguigni, rabbiosi. Sicuramente la nostra cultura ed il nostro modo di vivere ci condiziona anche nelle reazioni di fronte all'evento tradimento. Alcune volte siamo "estremisti", zero tolleranza, si chiude e basta. Sia chiaro, non giudico assolutamente chi non se la sente di perdonare...d'altronde il vaso rotto può avere ancora un senso per alcuni, altri proprio non lo tollerano e decidono di disfarsene. Però il fatto che tanti matrimoni vadano a rotoli, dipende secondo me anche dall'atteggiamento intransigente. O tutto o niente, non sono contemplate sfumature o vie di mezzo, niente seconde possibilità.


----------



## Lorella (15 Gennaio 2015)

Frodo25 ha detto:


> Io da 8 mesi sto ricostruendo un rapporto. È vero (qualcuno ricorderà la mia storia), il.tradimento che ho
> subito lo chiamai leggero.... ed è vero anche che lei ci si è messa anima e corpo per farmi superare questo fatto. Ma il dolore non sparisce e quando arriva fa male ancora...sempre meno acuto e persistente ma sordo ed invasivo. Ecco, ora probabilmente stiamo valorizzando la crepa perché in fondo questo episodio è stato quello che ci ha permesso di capire quanto fossimo ancora innamorati uno dell'altra e che ci ha fatto ritrovare. Mettiamola così. .. il dolore prima o poi passerà ma attraverso di esso si può ricostruire se i sentimenti alla base sono veri. Altrimenti non serve a nulla e tutte le altre motivazioni a chiudere la crepa non serviranno a nulla.


Frodo, hai perfettamente ragione, se alla base non c'è una volontà seria da entrambe le parti di ricostruire, non serve a niente. La saggezza popolare dice che si apprezza il bene quando lo perdi....forse la consapevolezza di quello che si sta perdendo, ci dà la forza per tentare di chiudere la crepa


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Eh, Fiore.....molto difficile! Noi occidentali siamo ancora molto impulsivi, sanguigni, rabbiosi. Sicuramente la nostra cultura ed il nostro modo di vivere ci condiziona anche nelle reazioni di fronte all'evento tradimento. Alcune volte siamo "estremisti", zero tolleranza, si chiude e basta. Sia chiaro, non giudico assolutamente chi non se la sente di perdonare...d'altronde il vaso rotto può avere ancora un senso per alcuni, altri proprio non lo tollerano e decidono di disfarsene. Però il fatto che tanti matrimoni vadano a rotoli, dipende secondo me anche dall'atteggiamento intransigente. O tutto o niente, non sono contemplate sfumature o vie di mezzo, niente seconde possibilità.



IL tradimento pero' non e' mai una sfumatura. Io ammiro chi si separa ANCHE solo per un tradimento di una sola notte.  

UNA SCELTA incriticabile. Se uno sta male fa benissimo.


----------



## Darty (16 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao anche a te, Darty! Buon anno.....come sta andando la tua situazione? Io da quando sono iscritta al forum sto meglio, mi sento in compagnia, il confronto di idee mi sta aiutando a vivere con più leggerezza questa fase delicata


Grazie Lorella, buon anno anche a te! Io sono ancora sull’altalena, alterno momenti di apparente tranquillità ad altri di profondo disagio e sconforto. Dopo oltre un anno dalla scoperta non ho ancora ritrovato quell’equilibrio e quella serenità che speravo di recuperare…ed è un lavoro che in buona parte sto facendo da solo. Ce la sto mettendo tutta ma è maledettamente difficile…non riesco a non pensare a tutto questo durante le mie giornate.


----------



## Darty (16 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Lorella ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve a tutti! Avrei da quotare tante belle risposte ed osservazioni, che sento vere e profonde, perchè scritte proprio da chi ci è passato. Per quanto riguarda la storia di Nicola, sicuramente il fatto di aver subito un doppio tradimento, da parte della moglie e dell'amico, rende ancora più difficile il percorso di recupero. Non è ininfluente il soggetto "amante"; se magari è una persona estranea, completamente esterna all'ambito delle conoscenze, se non la si conosce nemmeno...è meno difficile (non voglio dire più facile) superare. Se però quella persona tu la conosci, ti capita di incontrarla nella vita di tutti i giorni....beh, vi dico che per me ogni volta è una coltellata. Io quando la vedo o la incontro casualmente, sento proprio un disagio fisico, come una vampata di calore che mi sale dentro e mi arriva alla testa.....perchè in quel preciso istante, in cui tu magari stai tranquilla per i fatti tuoi a pensare alle tue cose, ti ritorna tutto alla mente e la giornata è andata a farsi benedire! Io non oso nemmeno immaginare quanto sia devastante pensare che il tuo partner ti ha tradito con un amico.....è il top dello squallore. Per cui Nicola, ti esprimo veramente tutta la mia solidarietà....e tifo per te, affinchè qualsiasi sia l'epilogo, anche tu possa ritrovare la serenità che meriti. Si parlava proprio di questo qualche tempo fa.....dimenticare completamente forse non è possibile, si può però trovare un equilibrio, con il tempo e tanta forza. *Invece a proposito dell'osservazione sul vaso rotto.....è vero, la crepa è visibile, ma se tu a quel vaso ci tieni veramente e sai che non potrai sostituirlo, puoi cercare di metterci un buon collante, di fare un lavoretto di precisione, e di accettarlo così com'è, nella consapevolezza che magari qualcosa di bello potrà ancora contenerlo. Se invece abbracci l'idea dell'usa e getta.....quando si rompe lo butti via.
> ...


Buongiorno Fiore e grazie per il bellissimo intervento. Ti auguro una buona giornata!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Lorella, buon anno anche a te! Io sono ancora sull’altalena, alterno momenti di apparente tranquillità ad altri di profondo disagio e sconforto. Dopo oltre un anno dalla scoperta non ho ancora ritrovato quell’equilibrio e quella serenità che speravo di recuperare…ed è un lavoro che in buona parte sto facendo da solo. Ce la sto mettendo tutta ma è maledettamente difficile…non riesco a non pensare a tutto questo durante le mie giornate.


 le famose montagne russe Darty !
buona giornata !


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL tradimento pero' non e' mai una sfumatura. Io ammiro chi si separa ANCHE solo per un tradimento di una sola notte.
> 
> UNA SCELTA incriticabile. Se uno sta male fa benissimo.


C'è chi perdona, ed è la scelta più difficile e matura.
C'è chi si separa, e la scelta merita il massimo rispetto (non siamo tutti uguali).
Ma - come scriveva qualcuno da qualche parte - l'egoismo di chi tradisce è pari a quello di chi, tradito*, molla tutto.
* = tradito una volta, la seconda (o la reiterazione della prima) è imperdonabile.


----------



## Lorella (16 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è chi perdona, ed è la scelta più difficile e matura.
> C'è chi si separa, e la scelta merita il massimo rispetto (non siamo tutti uguali).
> Ma - come scriveva qualcuno da qualche parte - l'egoismo di chi tradisce è pari a quello di chi, tradito*, molla tutto.
> * = tradito una volta, la seconda (o la reiterazione della prima) è imperdonabile.


Bravissimo Jim, la penso esattamente come te.....ogni scelta è rispettabile. Ovviamente la seconda possibilità è anche l'ultima! 
Disincantata, forse mi sono espressa male, non intendevo assolutamente dire che il tradimento è una sfumatura......è un fatto gravissimo. Mi riferivo in generale al fatto che molti matrimoni naufragano per molto meno di un tradimento, se c'è un atteggiamento eccessivamente intransigente, se non si sopporta nulla, se non si cerca di andare incontro all'altro.
Darty, è tutto perfettamente normale, come di ha detto anche Fiordiloto, stai facendo un bel giro sulle montagne russe. La cosa che posso dirti è che con il passare del tempo le salite e le discese repentine si smusseranno. diventeranno delle colline, con una pendenza più sopportabile, dove il cuore non ti arriva in gola. Poi tutti coloro che vivono questa brutta situazione si augurano di trovare una bella pianura senza scossoni....ma credo che per quella ci voglia un bel pò!


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Bravissimo Jim, la penso esattamente come te.....ogni scelta è rispettabile. Ovviamente la seconda possibilità è anche l'ultima!
> Disincantata, forse mi sono espressa male, non intendevo assolutamente dire che il tradimento è una sfumatura......è un fatto gravissimo. Mi riferivo in generale al fatto che molti matrimoni naufragano per molto meno di un tradimento, se c'è un atteggiamento eccessivamente intransigente, se non si sopporta nulla, se non si cerca di andare incontro all'altro.
> Darty, è tutto perfettamente normale, come di ha detto anche Fiordiloto, stai facendo un bel giro sulle montagne russe. La cosa che posso dirti è che con il passare del tempo le salite e le discese repentine si smusseranno. diventeranno delle colline, con una pendenza più sopportabile, dove il cuore non ti arriva in gola. Poi tutti coloro che vivono questa brutta situazione si augurano di trovare una bella pianura senza scossoni....ma credo che per quella ci voglia un bel pò!



Capisco, pero' ci sono situazioni anche pesantissime, io le ho vissute, che pur a fatica accetti e perdoni, anche se hanno sconvolto la vita e la famiglia, ma il tradimento e' diverso.
PRIMA  di scoprirlo non lo avrei mai pensato.
AVREI in quel frangente pensato di far volentieri cambio.
 Ovvio non sto parlando di un avventura di una vola, o due.  Di una doppia vita.  Quella non puo' mai essere perdonata.  Troppo tempo non ti permette di ricostruire l'accaduto.  Puoi restare o tenertelo, mai perdonare. Smetti di star male, riesci pure a riderci sopra,  dopo anni, non a perdonare ne capire.   Te ne infischi di lui.  Pensi a star bene.


----------



## Lorella (16 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capisco, pero' ci sono situazioni anche pesantissime, io le ho vissute, che pur a fatica accetti e perdoni, anche se hanno sconvolto la vita e la famiglia, ma il tradimento e' diverso.
> PRIMA di scoprirlo non lo avrei mai pensato.
> AVREI in quel frangente pensato di far volentieri cambio.
> Ovvio non sto parlando di un avventura di una vola, o due. Di una doppia vita. Quella non puo' mai essere perdonata. Troppo tempo non ti permette di ricostruire l'accaduto. Puoi restare o tenertelo, mai perdonare. Smetti di star male, riesci pure a riderci sopra, dopo anni, non a perdonare ne capire. Te ne infischi di lui. Pensi a star bene.


ok,ora capisco....certo situazioni così pesanti protratte nel tempo....sono imperdonabili.


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è chi perdona, ed è la scelta più difficile e matura.
> C'è chi si separa, e la scelta merita il massimo rispetto (non siamo tutti uguali).
> Ma - come scriveva qualcuno da qualche parte - l'egoismo di chi tradisce è pari a quello di chi, tradito*, molla tutto.
> * = tradito una volta, la seconda (o la reiterazione della prima) è imperdonabile.


Come diceva Disincantata dipende dal tradimento,ci sono tradimenti fuori di ogni immaginazione in cui l'aver fatto sesso con un altro/a passa addirittura  in secondo piano....E son tradimenti che difficilmente si perdonano....


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ok,ora capisco....certo situazioni così pesanti protratte nel tempo....sono imperdonabili.



Ma non è  solo la durata del tradimento che determina la difficolta di perdonare....Ma tutto il contorno....


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come diceva Disincantata dipende dal tradimento,ci sono tradimenti fuori di ogni immaginazione in cui l'aver fatto sesso con un altro/a passa addirittura  in secondo piano....E son tradimenti che difficilmente si perdonano....


BRAVO,  il sesso e' l'ultima cosa,  nel contesto!


----------



## Eratò (16 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> BRAVO,  il sesso e' l'ultima cosa,  nel contesto!


E certo!Ormai son una cornuta esperta io:rotfl::corna:


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è chi perdona, ed è la scelta più difficile e matura.
> C'è chi si separa, e la scelta merita il massimo rispetto (non siamo tutti uguali).
> Ma - come scriveva qualcuno da qualche parte - l'egoismo di chi tradisce è pari a quello di chi, tradito*, molla tutto.
> * = tradito una volta, la seconda (o la reiterazione della prima) è imperdonabile.



Mi puoi spiegare, Jim, cosa intendi per "reiterazione della prima".
Oddio, veramente ho capito se è come la intendo io, vale a dire:
imperdonabile è due volte anche con la stessa donna/uomo.

Ammetterai, però, che il limite che poniamo è abbastanza bizzarro e tanti obietteranno che non vedono tutta questa differenza fra una o due volte.
Il tradimento è sempre lo stesso, in fondo...
Però, per me non è affatto lo stesso, e se anche tu hai scritto ciò, può essere che la vediamo allo stesso modo.
Vorrei averne conferma e un confronto, ciao!


----------



## eagle (20 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi puoi spiegare, Jim, cosa intendi per "reiterazione della prima".
> Oddio, veramente ho capito se è come la intendo io, vale a dire:
> imperdonabile è due volte anche con la stessa donna/uomo.
> 
> ...


Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico


Lapidario. 

Come stai?


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi puoi spiegare, Jim, cosa intendi per "reiterazione della prima".
> Oddio, veramente ho capito se è come la intendo io, vale a dire:
> imperdonabile è due volte anche con la stessa donna/uomo.
> 
> ...


La differenza io la vedo, eccome.
Se hai sbagliato una volta puoi essere perdonato. 
Se continui a sbagliare (nel senso che dici 'ok, hai ragione, non lo farò mai più') e poi ci ricadi allora non ci sono scuse e non ci può essere perdono, sia che tu lo faccia per la seconda volta con un'altra persona sia che tu continui a tradire con la stessa persona...come ha detto correttamente eagle "Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico".
Perchè è evidente a quel punto che del tuo partner ufficiale non te ne frega più niente...


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Jim! Che ti devo dire.....torno proprio ora dalla palestra dove sono andata a prelevare mia figlia....e l'ho incontrata! Il fastidio è terribile.....ed anche il pensiero che comunque anche mio marito la incontra tutti i giorni, in quanto colleghi. Ma purtroppo non posso fare nulla per evitarlo, tra l'altro abitando in un piccolo centro, gli incontri sono piuttosto frequenti....la cosa che però ho notato, è che anche da parte di lei c'è un forte imbarazzo, di sicuro non è indifferente. Siamo tutti sulla stessa barca, alquanto brutta e scomoda...speriamo che un porto ci accolga!


L'imbarazzo l'ho notato anche io e mi sembra il minimo (quando poi ho incontrato lui e la moglie insieme non ti dico)...quando l'ho incontrato le prime volte s'è permesso di salutarmi, ma gli ho risposto in un modo tale che, da quel momento, se ne guarda bene.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La differenza io la vedo, eccome.
> Se hai sbagliato una volta puoi essere perdonato.
> Se continui a sbagliare (nel senso che dici 'ok, hai ragione, non lo farò mai più') e poi ci ricadi allora non ci sono scuse e non ci può essere perdono, sia che tu lo faccia per la seconda volta con un'altra persona sia che tu continui a tradire con la stessa persona...come ha detto correttamente eagle "Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico".
> Perchè è evidente a quel punto che del tuo partner ufficiale non te ne frega più niente...


Mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa. scusami. 

Secondo me ma magari sbaglio, a volte capita per motivi X di tradire. E tradendo, sempre secondo me, si può innescare una sorta di cerchio dove gli amanti chiusi dentro, per un loro motivo X continuano a tradire. Nella scoperta o rivelazione del tradimento ci si dovrebbe chiarire, rimanere assieme, separarsi, ed altre opzioni a scelta vostra. Se si rimane assieme il "doppio tradimento" non ha più scusanti nel ricercare un qualsiasi motivo etc etc di una X in favore di una spiegazione prima propria del traditore, e dopo a chi viene tradito. Che se nel caso capitasse a me, farei le valigie. Ma ogni caso ha dentro la propria storia, situazioni che magari portano ad altre decisioni, sicuramente da rispettare.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> per un loro motivo X continuano a tradire


Benissimo. E il tradito per un suo motivo Y lo sfancula seduta stante. Once is enough...


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La differenza io la vedo, eccome.
> Se hai sbagliato una volta puoi essere perdonato.
> Se continui a sbagliare *(nel senso che dici 'ok, hai ragione, non lo farò mai più'*) e poi ci ricadi allora non ci sono scuse e non ci può essere perdono, sia che tu lo faccia per la seconda volta con un'altra persona sia che tu continui a tradire con la stessa persona...come ha detto correttamente eagle "Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico".
> Perchè è evidente a quel punto che del tuo partner ufficiale non te ne frega più niente...



Sì, ma messa così è ancora un'altra storia...e sono d'accordissimo con te.
Ma il caso a cui pensavo io è questo:
molto semplicemente, scoprire un tradimento che non è stato lo scivolone di una volta, cioè l'aver ceduto ad una tentazione presentata da un'occasione, ma un tradimento che si è ripetuto, anche solo due volte.
Anche qui, secondo me c'è tanta differenza, c'è un abisso.
Nel secondo caso, si ha tutto il tempo per poterci ragionare sopra prima del seguente incontro.
E' un tradimento calcolato e voluto con lucidità.  
Quindi, nessuna attenuante e nessuna clemenza.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo. E il tradito per un suo motivo Y lo sfancula seduta stante. Once is enough...


Troppo forte!! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo. E il tradito per un suo motivo Y lo sfancula seduta stante. Once is enough...



ahahhhahhahaha mi pare giusto. :up:


----------



## eagle (21 Gennaio 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Errare e' umano perseverare diabolico


Benone. Tu ancora strani pensieri per la testa?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Benone. Tu ancora strani pensieri per la testa?


 Aspetto che ti rispondi.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma messa così è ancora un'altra storia...e sono d'accordissimo con te.
> Ma il caso a cui pensavo io è questo:
> molto semplicemente, scoprire un tradimento che non è stato lo scivolone di una volta, cioè l'aver ceduto ad una tentazione presentata da un'occasione, ma un tradimento che si è ripetuto, anche solo due volte.
> Anche qui, secondo me c'è tanta differenza, c'è un abisso.
> ...


Cioè la differenza tra la sbandata di una sera e una cosa durata mesi/anni ?


----------



## eagle (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetto che ti rispondi.


Se non mi sentirete  saprete il perche'


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma messa così è ancora un'altra storia...e sono d'accordissimo con te.
> Ma il caso a cui pensavo io è questo:
> molto semplicemente, scoprire un tradimento che non è stato lo scivolone di una volta, cioè l'aver ceduto ad una tentazione presentata da un'occasione, ma un tradimento che si è ripetuto, anche solo due volte.
> Anche qui, secondo me c'è tanta differenza, c'è un abisso.
> ...


Dilly, tesora, ogni tanto esci da questo 3d. Te prego.
Ma dico sul serio, sembri una macina.
Posta una ricetta, dicci come ti depili, se ti depili, se hai piante, animali... non stare sempre qui al microscopio del tradimento.
Forza!


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè la differenza tra la sbandata di una sera e una cosa durata mesi/anni ?


Bella domanda Jim... aggiungo: e tra un tradimento consumato e uno non consumato?


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Bella domanda Jim... aggiungo: e tra un tradimento consumato e uno non consumato?


C'è differenza?


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> C'è differenza?


Dal mio punto di vista, no. Non c’è sostanziale differenza. Ovviamente fermo restando le variabili e le diverse sfaccettature di ogni storia…Ma in generale, se trami e fai qualcosa di nascosto, ti invaghisci di un altro e ne diventi complice, tradisci la fiducia del tuo compagno/a. E di tradimento per me si tratta comunque, anche se non ci vai a letto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, no. Non c’è sostanziale differenza. Ovviamente fermo restando le variabili e le diverse sfaccettature di ogni storia…Ma in generale, se trami e fai qualcosa di nascosto, ti invaghisci di un altro e ne diventi complice, tradisci la fiducia del tuo compagno/a. E di tradimento per me si tratta comunque, anche se non ci vai a letto.


Concordo [emoji4]


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, no. Non c’è sostanziale differenza. Ovviamente fermo restando le variabili e le diverse sfaccettature di ogni storia…Ma in generale, se trami e fai qualcosa di nascosto, ti invaghisci di un altro e ne diventi complice, tradisci la fiducia del tuo compagno/a. *E di tradimento per me si tratta comunque, anche se non ci vai a letto*.



E' vero Darty. Ma se* oltre *a tradire la fiducia del tuo compagno/a c'è anche il tradimento fisico, è ancor peggio.


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' vero Darty. Ma se* oltre *a tradire la fiducia del tuo compagno/a c'è anche il tradimento fisico, è ancor peggio.


Per me, invece, il tradimento fisico è del tutto secondario.
Credo sia molto soggettivo


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Per me, invece, il tradimento fisico è del tutto secondario.
> Credo sia molto soggettivo


Ciao Stray, certo è molto soggettivo. 
Ogni storia in cui si è consumato un tradimento ha la sua specificità. 
Non so se sei un traditore, un tradito o semplicemente un utente che esprime un giudizio su di un thread.
Se il tradimento è fisico del tipo "una botta e via" è un conto.
Se il tradimento è totale :  emotivo e fisico e in più si  prolunga nel tempo, per conto mio è a dir poco disastroso. Ma ripeto, ogni storia è a sé.


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao a te. Al momento sono solo un'utente che, molto probabilmente, sta sparando cavolate perché le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti si sono nascosti talmente bene che ho grosse difficoltà a ritrovarli. 

Vi chiedo scusa in anticipo se i miei post saranno troppo freddi e distaccati, ma è così che sono in questo periodo. Non è voluto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ciao a te. Al momento sono solo un'utente che, molto probabilmente, sta sparando cavolate perché le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti si sono nascosti talmente bene che ho grosse difficoltà a ritrovarli.
> 
> Vi chiedo scusa in anticipo se i miei post saranno troppo freddi e distaccati, ma è così che sono in questo periodo. Non è voluto.


Sei libero di scrivere ciò che pensi..ci mancherebbe. 
In questo thread come avrai letto ci si interroga su chi dopo un tradimento ne è uscito fuori... è riuscito a ricucire.
Le opinioni sono molteplici, molto dipende dall'esperienza che si è vissuta e soprattutto dal ruolo traditore..o tradito.

posso chiederti perché non riesci a ritrovare emozioni e sentimenti ?...


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sei libero di scrivere ciò che pensi..ci mancherebbe.
> In questo thread come avrai letto ci si interroga su chi dopo un tradimento ne è uscito fuori... è riuscito a ricucire.
> Le opinioni sono molteplici, molto dipende dall'esperienza che si è vissuta e soprattutto dal ruolo traditore..o tradito.
> 
> posso chiederti perché non riesci a ritrovare emozioni e sentimenti ?...


Certo, ci mancherebbe. Non sono ancora riuscita a focalizzare bene il problema, però.

Cioè... non ho voglia di riconoscerlo perché non ho voglia di affrontarne le conseguenze. 

p.s. Sono una lei


----------



## Lorella (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ciao a te. Al momento sono solo un'utente che, molto probabilmente, sta sparando cavolate perché le mie emozioni e i miei sentimenti si sono nascosti talmente bene che ho grosse difficoltà a ritrovarli.
> 
> Vi chiedo scusa in anticipo se i miei post saranno troppo freddi e distaccati, ma è così che sono in questo periodo. Non è voluto.


Buonasera Stray. I tuoi sentimenti forse hanno voglia piano piano di venire fuori........la freddezza ed il distacco sono reazioni di difesa da un dolore? Se però sei qui a parlarne, forse è perchè anche tu vuoi provare a ritrovarli....


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Gennaio 2015)

No, non vorrei parlarne anche se di sicuro mi piacerebbe ritrovarli. Grazie della disponibilità all'ascolto, comunque.


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> E' vero Darty. Ma se* oltre *a tradire la fiducia del tuo compagno/a c'è anche il tradimento fisico, è ancor peggio.


Si Fiore, ancora una volta sono d'accordo con te. Buona serata e a presto.


----------



## Darty (22 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> No, non vorrei parlarne anche se di sicuro mi piacerebbe ritrovarli. Grazie della disponibilità all'ascolto, comunque.


Ciao Stray, benvenuta. Ti auguro di ritrovarli i tuoi sentimenti...Fiore, Lorella, io...ci siamo messi a nudo e siamo tutti più o meno sulla stessa barca. Se ti verrà voglia di confrontarti con noi sei la benvenuta.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè la differenza tra la sbandata di una sera e una cosa durata mesi/anni ?




Certo, e la differenza è galattica.
Ma, per me, c'è anche differenza fra il tradimento di una volta e lo stesso tradimento ripetuto una seconda volta, che mostra chiaramente la non volontà a "riprendersi".
Il messaggio che passa è allora del tipo:
'lo rifaccio proprio perché lo voglio'. Punto.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, no. Non c’è sostanziale differenza. Ovviamente fermo restando le variabili e le diverse sfaccettature di ogni storia…Ma in generale, se trami e fai qualcosa di nascosto, *ti invaghisci di un altro e ne diventi complice*, tradisci la fiducia del tuo compagno/a. E di tradimento per me si tratta comunque, anche se non ci vai a letto.



Sì, lo penso anch'io, ma sono d'accordo con Fiore sull'aggravante dell'altro aspetto.
E più carico si aggiunge più diventa una voragine che finisce per inghiottirti dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

I tradimenti, fisico o sentimentale. O entrambe le cose.

Di tradimento comunque si parla. 

La soggettività dell'importanza o differenza tra questi, sta a chi ne subisce il tradimento. 

Il forum nelle sue varianti di opinioni in merito, dovrebbe servire attraverso i dialoghi a prendere quello che più può aiutarti, nell'evolverti, nel cambiare, nell'ascoltare quanto siamo diversi sebbene sembriamo uguali. Ci sta anche lo sfogo di chi almeno qua può avere una voce che grida il dolore, a volte malamente, a volte pacato.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, e la differenza è galattica.
> Ma, per me, c'è anche differenza fra il tradimento di una volta e lo stesso tradimento ripetuto una seconda volta, che *mostra chiaramente la non volontà a "riprendersi".
> Il messaggio che passa è allora del tipo:
> 'lo rifaccio proprio perché lo voglio'. Punto*.


il traditore seriale.. aiuto.



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso anch'io, ma sono d'accordo con Fiore sull'aggravante dell'altro aspetto.
> E più carico si aggiunge più diventa una voragine che finisce per inghiottirti dentro.


Abbiamo storie diverse, teste diverse. C'è chi non perdona nemmeno di "tradimento di una sera".. così come  c'è chi riesce a perdonare ( sarà poi fino in fondo ?) il peggiore dei tradimenti.. magari quello durato a lungo, organizzato, studiato, ma sono d'accordo con te, che più carico si aggiunge più diventa una voragine, difficile poi uscirne...



Ultimo ha detto:


> I tradimenti, fisico o sentimentale. O entrambe le cose.
> 
> Di tradimento comunque si parla.
> 
> ...


d'accordo con te Ultimo. Ogni storia è a sé anche se tante variabili ci accomunano. Confrontarci talvolta allevia le tensioni interiori e può aiutare a riflettere. Restano i momenti di buio mentale sempre estremamente dolorosi, ma si va avanti, con la speranza e la voglia di serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Bella domanda Jim... aggiungo: e tra un tradimento consumato e uno non consumato?





Stray ha detto:


> C'è differenza?





Darty ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, no. Non c’è sostanziale differenza. Ovviamente fermo restando le variabili e le diverse sfaccettature di ogni storia…Ma in generale, se trami e fai qualcosa di nascosto, ti invaghisci di un altro e ne diventi complice, tradisci la fiducia del tuo compagno/a. E di tradimento per me si tratta comunque, anche se non ci vai a letto.


C'è un abisso.
State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
Ma state scherzando, vero?
Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
Per me vuole equiparare chi ha ben tradito e vuole sentirsi pari.
Ma non scherziamo davvero!!


----------



## Homer (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un abisso.
> State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
> Ma state scherzando, vero?
> Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
> ...


Ti ho già detto che il tuo avatar mi piace? Ma sei tu adesso?? Mi paicerebbe conoscerti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un abisso.
> State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
> Ma state scherzando, vero?
> Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
> ...



Quoto... assolutamente, ogni singola parola.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un abisso.
> *State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
> Ma state scherzando, vero?*
> Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
> ...



Non credo si stia parlando nei termini che ho nerettato.

Credo si stesse parlando più genericamente, e comunque non del neretto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un abisso.
> State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
> Ma state scherzando, vero?
> Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
> ...


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire, scusami. 

Quello che intendevo dire io è che per me, e sottolineo *per me*, non c'è alcuna differenza fra un tradimento consumato e uno "platonico" o "di testa", in cui lui/lei sta con il proprio compagno/compagna desiderando di essere da un'altra parte.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che il tuo avatar mi piace? Ma sei tu adesso?? Mi paicerebbe conoscerti


 sì uguale uguale. Grazie 
E tu assomigli al tuo avatar?
Potrei anche non conoscerti.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire, scusami.
> 
> Quello che intendevo dire io è che per me, e sottolineo *per me*, non c'è alcuna differenza fra un tradimento consumato e uno "platonico" o "di testa", in cui lui/lei sta con il proprio compagno/compagna desiderando di essere da un'altra parte.


E io ho risposta che è una fesseria.
E non solo per me ma in assoluto.
Se dici così è perché non hai provato e non ti rendi proprio conto di che cosa stai parlando.
Lo dico con empatia e non con arroganza, anche se può parere.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire, scusami.
> 
> Quello che intendevo dire io è che per me, e sottolineo *per me*, non c'è alcuna differenza fra un tradimento consumato e uno "platonico" o "di testa", in cui lui/lei sta con il proprio compagno/compagna desiderando di essere da un'altra parte.


Basta che ti fermi un attimo a pensarci bene e seriamente per capire che invece la differenza c'è eccome...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Basta che ti fermi un attimo a pensarci bene e seriamente per capire che invece la differenza c'è eccome...



Scusami, ma se stray scrive "per me" e lo neretta anche, a quale scopo gli scrivi questo post?


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami, ma se stray scrive "per me" e lo neretta anche, a quale scopo gli scrivi questo post?


Lo scopo di un forum è la discussione.
Che scopo dovrei avere io scusa? 
Io credo che ci sia una gran bella differenza tra le due cose, tra platonico e realmente fatto...e credo che sia una cosa che vale per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone.
Se per Stray non vale ok, ma ho solo detto di pensarci bene.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo scopo di un forum è la discussione.
> Che scopo dovrei avere io scusa?
> Io credo che ci sia una gran bella differenza tra le due cose, tra platonico e realmente fatto...e credo che sia una cosa che vale per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone.
> Se per Stray non vale ok, ma ho solo detto di pensarci bene.



Massì, sono d'accordo. E secondo me alla fin fine hai fatto bene a scrivergli. dico, stiamo dialogando no? Quindi..

Però ti spiego il perchè ti ho scritto io.

Avevo dei dubbi se inviarti la domanda, poi mi sono deciso, sai perchè? perchè stray ha sottolineato quel "per me" 
Ecco perchè ho inviato la domanda.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massì, sono d'accordo. E secondo me alla fin fine hai fatto bene a scrivergli. dico, stiamo dialogando no? Quindi..
> 
> Però ti spiego il perchè ti ho scritto io.
> 
> ...


Il sottolineare il "per me" lo capisco, ma vorrei anche far notare che in genere tutti parlano per se stessi...ed è parlando appunto con le altre persone e leggendo pareri diversi che quel "per me" può subire delle variazioni.
Il "per me" dei miei 20 anni di purezza e ingenuità non è il "per me" dei miei 32 più sporchi e cinici...eppure è sempre "per me" e sono sempre io.


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credo si stia parlando nei termini che ho nerettato.
> 
> Credo si stesse parlando più genericamente, e comunque non del neretto.


Sì Ultimo, è corretto. Forse io per primo ho alimentato un po’ di confusione…provo a spiegarmi meglio: volevo dire – come sostiene Stray – che desiderare qualcuno mentre stai con il tuo compagno/a, prendersi gioco di lui/lei, mentire, nascondere è a tutti gli effetti un tradimento anche se non “consumato”. Certo meno grave, ci mancherebbe. Su questo siamo, credo, tutti d’accordo. Ma comunque rimane, per me, un tradimento a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il sottolineare il "per me" lo capisco, ma vorrei anche far notare che in genere tutti parlano per se stessi...ed è parlando appunto con le altre persone e leggendo pareri diversi che quel "per me" può subire delle variazioni.
> Il "per me" dei miei 20 anni di purezza e ingenuità non è il "per me" dei miei 32 più sporchi e cinici...eppure è sempre "per me" e sono sempre io.



Si, e credimi avevo pensato anche a questo. Onde per cui adesso stray cercherà di convincerti del contrario e portarti alle sue idee. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io ho risposta che è una fesseria.
> E non solo per me ma in assoluto.
> Se dici così è perché non hai provato e non ti rendi proprio conto di che cosa stai parlando.
> Lo dico con empatia e non con arroganza, anche se può parere.


In assoluto? Come possono essere "assoluti" la percezione e il vissuto delle persone? 
Senza alcuna polemica, sia chiaro.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, e credimi avevo pensato anche a questo. Onde per cui adesso stray cercherà di convincerti del contrario e portarti alle sue idee. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Difficile...


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, e credimi avevo pensato anche a questo. Onde per cui adesso stray cercherà di convincerti del contrario e portarti alle sue idee. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma figurati... 
Non c'è alcun motivo per cui la si debba pensare come me. 
Ci mancherebbe pure.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire, scusami.
> 
> Quello che intendevo dire io è che per me, e sottolineo *per me*, non c'è alcuna differenza fra un tradimento consumato e uno "platonico" o "di testa", in cui lui/lei sta con il proprio compagno/compagna desiderando di essere da un'altra parte.


ciao stray. 
capisco che il tuo sentire è il tuo sentire, ma c'è ovviamente un abisso tra chi tradisce effettivamente andando a letto con qualcun'altro e chi se lo immagina soltanto.
c'è una differenza di sostanza che prescinde dall'invidiualità.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ma figurati...
> Non c'è alcun motivo per cui la si debba pensare come me.
> Ci mancherebbe pure.



Ma si che ci sono i motivi su. Si basano appunto sulla individualità del soggetto, del suo vissuto, età etc... Poi col tempo, a volte, a secondo di come gli eventi ci possono mettere alla prova su questioni importanti o meno, ci si rivaluta nella situazione che si vive e percepisce.


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

La metto in un altro modo: è più grave per voi il tradimento di testa non consumato, quello a cui facevo riferimento prima, durato magari mesi o una storia di solo sesso senza alcun coinvolgimento emotivo? A voi la palla...


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> La metto in un altro modo: è più grave per voi il tradimento di testa non consumato, quello a cui facevo riferimento prima, durato magari mesi o una storia di solo sesso senza alcun coinvolgimento emotivo? A voi la palla...


darty, un tradimento non consumato non è un tradimento, ma qualcos'altro.
certo se qualcuno si "innamora" di qualcun'altro che non sia il suo partner e sta lì a pensare all'altra persona mattina, pomeriggio e sera sicuramente non è bello.
ma sicuramente non è tradimento.
il tradimento in sé non credo possa prescindere da una relazione fisica.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> In assoluto? Come possono essere "assoluti" la percezione e il vissuto delle persone?
> Senza alcuna polemica, sia chiaro.


Certo!
E' come se tu avessi scritto che un insulto da tuo marito è già come finire all'ospedale per le botte.
Nel mio vissuto un "cretina" sarebbe stato sufficiente per considerare una separazione ma questo non significa che sarebbe stato uguale al finire all'ospedale.
Sono oggettivamente, in assoluto, cose non confrontabili.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao stray.
> capisco che il tuo sentire è il tuo sentire, ma c'è ovviamente un abisso tra chi tradisce effettivamente andando a letto con qualcun'altro e chi se lo immagina soltanto.
> c'è una differenza di sostanza che prescinde dall'invidiualità.


Non mi sono spiegata: non parlo solo di "immaginare", ma di essere fortemente attratto/a o coinvolto/a da un'altra persona.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata: non parlo solo di "immaginare", ma di essere fortemente attratto/a o coinvolto/a da un'altra persona.


rimane che non ti ha tradita effettivamente.
se uno si innamora di un altro che non sia il suo partner sicuramente è una cosa brutta per tutti e un indicatore molto chiaro per la coppia ecc. ma non lo è. sono due cose differenti.


----------



## sienne (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo!
> E' come se tu avessi scritto che un insulto da tuo marito è già come finire all'ospedale per le botte.
> Nel mio vissuto un "cretina" sarebbe stato sufficiente per considerare una separazione ma questo non significa che sarebbe stato uguale al finire all'ospedale.
> Sono oggettivamente, in assoluto, cose non confrontabili.



Ciao

e direi. Altro che. 
Con questa soggettività, si fa tanta confusione ... 



sienne


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> darty, un tradimento non consumato non è un tradimento, ma qualcos'altro.
> certo se qualcuno si "innamora" di qualcun'altro che non sia il suo partner e sta lì a pensare all'altra persona mattina, pomeriggio e sera sicuramente non è bello.
> ma sicuramente non è tradimento.
> il tradimento in sé non credo possa prescindere da una relazione fisica.


Ciao Dalida, forse è una questione di terminologia ma non sono del tutto d'accordo. E il "non è bello", perdonami, è un eufemismo. Poi ci mancherebbe, ci sono situazioni ben più gravi...siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao stray.
> capisco che il tuo sentire è il tuo sentire, ma c'è ovviamente un abisso tra chi tradisce effettivamente andando a letto con qualcun'altro e chi se lo immagina soltanto.
> c'è una differenza di sostanza che prescinde dall'invidiualità.


Dici? 

Io a mia moglie dissi una frase tempo fa. Se ti capita di trovarti nuovamente in una situazione dove il fine è andarmi a tradire, dimmelo per piacere, così io mi faccio le valigie ed evito nuovamente di farti sbagliare e di trovarmi nuovamente tradito nel mio intimo. E non parlo di fisicità scrivendo "intimo" 

O me o niente, e viceversa. Il resto lo lascio agli altri. 

L'opzione di lasciarsi in base al sentire qualcosa per un'altra persona è compresa nella coppia in cui vivo, non attraverso il tradimento fisico. 


Non riesco a capire se effettivamente sono dentro il tema.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> rimane che non ti ha tradita effettivamente.
> se uno si innamora di un altro che non sia il suo partner sicuramente è una cosa brutta per tutti e un indicatore molto chiaro per la coppia ecc. ma non lo è. sono due cose differenti.


Cerco di orientarmi: il termine "tradimento" implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> La metto in un altro modo: è più grave per voi il tradimento di testa non consumato, quello a cui facevo riferimento prima, durato magari mesi o una storia di solo sesso senza alcun coinvolgimento emotivo? A voi la palla...


La metti in un modo che è scorretto dal punto di vista dialogico.
Stai confrontando tra loro eventi non commensurabili.
Sono su piani diversi e non per l'aspetto meramente fisico ma per i differenti piani di tradimento che sia in un caso sia nell'altro potrebbero incrociarsi nell'evoluzione successiva e che quindi potenzialmente potrebbero diventare simili.
Ma nella tua definizione restano totalmente diversi.
Un tradimento di pensiero/sentimentale è equiparabile quasi alla fuga nel sogno, nella lettura, in una passione, in un hobby che allontana emotivamente. Non è equiparabile a un reale tradimento che implica tutta una serie di scelte e di menzogne che stanno su un altro piano.
Ho conosciuto un tizio che aveva una corrispondenza nostalgica con un amore adolescenziale e che mai avrebbe voluto rendere reale, sia per sue insicurezze perché temeva di essere deluso e di deludere, sia perché finché rimaneva sul piano virtuale costituiva davvero solo un'innocente evasione che anzi gli dava forza per rimanere impegnato del matrimonio e nella famiglia.
Come potrebbe essere anche solo paragonato a un tradimento fisico di una sera che potrebbe avere conseguenze fisiche quali gravidanza o malattie?
Sono cose diverse.
Questo non significa certo che lui non stesse tradendo la moglie, in modo piuttosto vigliacco, e che, se lo avesse saputo, la moglie non avrebbe sofferto o avrebbe potuto considerarsi tradita profondamente.
Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, forse è una questione di terminologia ma non sono del tutto d'accordo. E il "non è bello", perdonami, è un eufemismo. Poi ci mancherebbe, ci sono situazioni ben più gravi...siamo tutti d'accordo.


sì, non è bello è un eufemismo, hai ragione.
volevo dire che sicuramente indica che la coppia non va più bene o è destinata a sfasciarsi, poiché da una parte non c'è più amore o non c'è più desiderio e tutto ciò è triste e doloroso per le persone coinvolte.
non è però tradimento, dove per tradimento si intende avere un'altra relazione, sia anche di una notte.


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Io a mia moglie dissi una frase tempo fa. Se ti capita di trovarti nuovamente in una situazione dove il fine è andarmi a tradire, dimmelo per piacere, così io mi faccio le valigie ed evito nuovamente di farti sbagliare e di trovarmi nuovamente tradito nel mio intimo. E non parlo di fisicità scrivendo "intimo"
> 
> ...


Secondo me lo hai centrato in pieno il tema. Ed è esattamente il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Cerco di orientarmi: il termine "tradimento" implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale?


direi proprio di sì.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Cerco di orientarmi: il termine "tradimento" implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale?



sì


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Io a mia moglie dissi una frase tempo fa. Se ti capita di trovarti nuovamente in una situazione dove il fine è andarmi a tradire, dimmelo per piacere, così io mi faccio le valigie ed evito nuovamente di farti sbagliare e di trovarmi nuovamente tradito nel mio intimo. E non parlo di fisicità scrivendo "intimo"
> 
> ...



se te lo dice ovviamente non ti sta tradendo.
il tradimento implica un inganno e un rapporto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì.





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì


Ah, ok. È per questo che non ci intendevamo.


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metti in un modo che è scorretto dal punto di vista dialogico.
> Stai confrontando tra loro eventi non commensurabili.
> Sono su piani diversi e non per l'aspetto meramente fisico ma per i differenti piani di tradimento che sia in un caso sia nell'altro potrebbero incrociarsi nell'evoluzione successiva e che quindi potenzialmente potrebbero diventare simili.
> Ma nella tua definizione restano totalmente diversi.
> ...


Grazie Brunetta. Ti sei spiegata benissimo. Il grassetto è uno dei concetti che cercavo di spiegare.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se te lo dice ovviamente non ti sta tradendo.
> il tradimento implica un inganno e un rapporto.



Per come è già stato scritto, non è che per forza di cose bisogna soffermarsi sulla terminologia esatta, altrimenti mi vado ad inventare terminologie che possano servire per capire, tipo "un tradimento diversamente fedele" ( scusassi signora tebe) .

In sostanza il succo del discorso, è che, ci vogliono due palle così per riuscire a far scoppiare la coppia senza essere per forza di cose cornificato


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, non è bello è un eufemismo, hai ragione.
> volevo dire che sicuramente indica che la coppia non va più bene o è destinata a sfasciarsi, poiché da una parte non c'è più amore o non c'è più desiderio e tutto ciò è triste e doloroso per le persone coinvolte.
> non è però tradimento, dove per tradimento si intende avere un'altra relazione, sia anche di una notte.


Ho capito e ti ringrazio. Sostieni questo perchè per te il tradimento implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale, giusto?


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ho capito e ti ringrazio. Sostieni questo perchè per te il tradimento implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale, giusto?



sì, assolutamente.
altrimenti parliamo di qualcos'altro, di difficoltà che pure possono nascere nelle coppie e creare molti problemi e molto dolore. ma appunto sono cose diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ho capito e ti ringrazio. Sostieni questo perchè per te il tradimento implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale, giusto?


Forse per mia latitanza o scarsa memoria non conosco la tua situazione ma ti faccio qualche esempio.
A te piace X e ci provi e per un po' flirtate. Ma X non ci sta. Tu ritieni di avere avuto una relazione con X?
Altro esempio.
Tu vedi un porno, ti piace l'attrice/attore e vedi molti film dello stesso. Hai compiuto un tradimento.
Tu sei appassionato di cinema e vedi tutti i film di Sharon Stone e fai fantasie su voi due e le scrivi mail e lei pure ti risponde. Tu e Sharon avete avuto una relazione?
Le risposte immagino siano: no.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse per mia latitanza o scarsa memoria non conosco la tua situazione ma ti faccio qualche esempio.
> A te piace X e ci provi e per un po' flirtate. Ma X non ci sta. Tu ritieni di avere avuto una relazione con X?
> Altro esempio.
> Tu vedi un porno, ti piace l'attrice/attore e vedi molti film dello stesso. Hai compiuto un tradimento.
> ...


Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse per mia latitanza o scarsa memoria non conosco la tua situazione ma ti faccio qualche esempio.
> A te piace X e ci provi e per un po' flirtate. Ma X non ci sta. Tu ritieni di avere avuto una relazione con X?
> Altro esempio.
> Tu vedi un porno, ti piace l'attrice/attore e vedi molti film dello stesso. Hai compiuto un tradimento.
> ...


Certamente no Brunetta. A me è successo che mia moglie si è invaghita di un'altra persona e ci flirtato pesantemente per oltre un anno, fino alla mia scoperta ovviamente casuale. Non c'è stata però fisicità, non è andata a letto con il tipo (ma le ha scritto più volte che le sarebbe piaciuto) e forse per questo si sente più leggera e non trova la cosa così grave come invece la vedo io. Per me è stato semplicemente devastante.

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-anche-a-me-la-mia-storia-le-mie-riflessioni


----------



## Darty (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
> Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
> Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.


Più o meno quello che ha fatto mia moglie. Che però, a differenza tua, non si sente affatto traditrice.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
> Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
> Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.



se qualcosa ti ha fermata dall'incontrarlo e andare oltre magari la differenza c'è anche per te, no?
solo uno spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Più o meno quello che ha fatto mia moglie. Che però, a differenza tua, non si sente affatto traditrice.


Sono portatrice sana di sensi di colpa.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se qualcosa ti ha fermata dall'incontrarlo e andare oltre magari la differenza c'è anche per te, no?
> solo uno spunto di riflessione.


Pura e semplice questione di logistica.
E no, per me non c'è differenza. O perlomeno, quando l'ultimo mio pensiero prima di addormentarmi era per X, la sensazione era di tradire la fiducia del mio compagno.


----------



## Dalida (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Pura e semplice questione di logistica.
> E no, per me non c'è differenza. O perlomeno, quando l'ultimo mio pensiero prima di addormentarmi era per X, la sensazione era di tradire la fiducia del mio compagno.


tu ti eri innamorata di un altro, lo desideravi ma non lo hai fatto.
la logistica giocherà anche un ruolo ma importante, ma ci sono persone che hanno architettato bene la cosa anche a molti km di distanza, pure con figli e compagnia, e hanno consumato.
c'è evidentemente una differenza.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
> Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
> Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.


Ascolta Brunetta, quella cosa che è successa è molto simile a un sogno, credo che molti possano allora dire di aver tradito in quel modo...
Io sono sempre stata dell'idea che ognuno possa aver bisogno di un proprio spazio.
Giusto? Sbagliato? Se è giusto o sbagliato dipende dalla persona che lo vive...mi spiace che tu ti senta in colpa.
Quello che per me è importante, a prescindere dal proprio "spazio di svago" (chiamiamolo un attimo così), è quello che ci lega al partner o alla famiglia...senso di colpa, abitudine? Allora sì, capisco il sentirsi male...


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ascolta Brunetta, quella cosa che è successa è molto simile a un sogno, credo che molti possano allora dire di aver tradito in quel modo...
> Io sono sempre stata dell'idea che ognuno possa aver bisogno di un proprio spazio.
> Giusto? Sbagliato? Se è giusto o sbagliato dipende dalla persona che lo vive...mi spiace che tu ti senta in colpa.
> Quello che per me è importante, a prescindere dal proprio "spazio di svago" (chiamiamolo un attimo così),* è quello che ci lega al partner o alla famiglia...senso di colpa, abitudine?* Allora sì, capisco il sentirsi male...


Non sono Brunetta. Povera, non attribuire a lei le mie cavolate. 

Ecco hai centrato il punto: cosa mi lega(va) ancora a lui? 
Un profondo affetto, sicuramente, un'amicizia altrettanto profonda pure. Amore con la "A" maiuscola? Mmm... Non so.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non sono Brunetta. Povera, non attribuire a lei le mie cavolate.
> 
> Ecco hai centrato il punto: cosa mi lega(va) ancora a lui?
> Un profondo affetto, sicuramente, un'amicizia altrettanto profonda pure. Amore con la "A" maiuscola? Mmm... Non so.


Ascolta Brunetta era il mio consiglio, non ti avevo scambiata per lei!! 

Ecco, quello che ti fa soffrire è proprio quel discorso, il senso di colpa nasce da quello...secondo me...


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un abisso.
> State a distinguere, giustamente, davvero giustamente, tra un tradimento di una notte, di qualche mese e di anni, tra un tradimento per passione e tradimenti seriali e poi solo un pensare che "sì forse, chissà" viene equiparato?
> Ma state scherzando, vero?
> Chiedetelo a me o a Disincantata o a Circe o a chiunque altro se è lo stesso!
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non sono Brunetta. Povera, non attribuire a lei le mie cavolate.
> 
> Ecco hai centrato il punto: cosa mi lega(va) ancora a lui?
> Un profondo affetto, sicuramente, un'amicizia altrettanto profonda pure. Amore con la "A" maiuscola? Mmm... Non so.


Secondo me tutti abbiamo avuto almeno una volta nella vita da impegnati un particolare feeling con qualcuno,una intesa speciale con un amico/conoscente che poteva anche estendersi alle fantasie sessuali....Abbiamo tutti tradito?No.(ma anche se mi dite di si non m'offendo)


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me tutti abbiamo avuto almeno una volta nella vita da impegnati un particolare feeling con qualcuno,una intesa speciale con un amico/conoscente che poteva anche estendersi alle fantasie sessuali....Abbiamo tutti tradito?No.(ma anche se mi dite di si non m'offendo)


Attirandomi consciamente le critiche feroci affermo che secondo me è quasi sano che queste fantasie esistano...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata: non parlo solo di "immaginare", ma di essere fortemente attratto/a o coinvolto/a da un'altra persona.


La fantasia al potere o la vita è sogno?
Allora: tutti siamo attratti ANCHE da altre persone.
Ci possono essere momenti (i famosi vuoti di felicità) in cui ci sentiamo ANCHE fortemente attratti.
E non è tradimento, è essere vivi, umani, con bisogni e desideri.
Dopodichè, se io devo immaginare che una persona adulta si strugga in silenzio per un'altra con la quale non ha alcun tipo di relazione, penso ad una persona infatuata.
E anche questo è umano, nonchè possibilmente asinino in vari gradi che dipendono da quanto si strugge e dai motivi.
Queste però sono cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano e per finire la citazione, per poco che la felicità ritorni è molto raro che ci si ricordi di quelle felicità intraviste.

Ma il tradimento è un'altra roba.
Il tradimento è saltare il fosso, è infrangere patti, è mentire.
E' un po' paragonare chi guarda sognando per un attimo la vetrina di un gioielliere ai rapinatori di gioiellerie.
Se fosse la stessa roba... saremmo tutti al gabbio.
E allora mi vien da pensare che questo ragionamento convenga più al rapinatore che non all'innocuo passante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
> Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
> Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.


... o all'aspirante rapinatore.:singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Attirandomi consciamente le critiche feroci affermo che secondo me è quasi sano che queste fantasie esistano...


Le fantasie sono il sale della vita:up:Ma se parlare al telefono con una persona viene visto come tradimento allora immagina se uno ci fantastica sopra:rotfl:Mi sento meglio : mio ex marito era diventato cornuto prima di me


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le fantasie sono il sale della vita:up:Ma se parlare al telefono con una persona viene visto come tradimento allora immagina se uno ci fantastica sopra:rotfl:Mi sento meglio : mio ex marito era diventato cornuto prima di me


:festa::festa::festa:

Brava Eratò!!!


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:
> 
> Brava Eratò!!!


A parte gli scherzi capisco ciò  che dice stray perché  per un periodo ,quando col mio ex ci eravamo allontanati un bel po',capitò anche a me ad avvicinarmi tanto ad un uomo.Era un amico che mi chiamava spesso e s'interessava a me...pian pianino dalle telefonate e agli sms venne fuori altro.Mi invito  a casa sua dopo la bomba ed era ovvio che non era per parlare ma non ci andai perché già  ero abbastanza inguaiata di mio al epoca .....non l'ho mai considerato un tradimento perché  sapevo  qual'era il tradimento vero.


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi capisco ciò  che dice stray perché  per un periodo ,quando col mio ex ci eravamo allontanati un bel po',capitò anche a me ad avvicinarmi tanto ad un uomo.Era un amico che mi chiamava spesso e s'interessava a me...pian pianino dalle telefonate e agli sms venne fuori altro.Mi invito  a casa sua dopo la bomba ed era ovvio che non era per parlare ma non ci andai perché già  ero abbastanza inguaiata di mio al epoca .....non l'ho mai considerato un tradimento perché  sapevo  qual'era il tradimento vero.


Io penso sia anche naturale avvicinarsi a qualcuno in situazioni simili, ne hai bisogno come di aria in un certo senso. Devi respirare in qualche modo, altrimenti affoghi.
Ma il passaggio ad altro, a qualcosa di concreto, ti avrebbe senz'altro distrutta, per come ti ho inquadrata.
I tradimenti in fase di forte crisi sono secondo me devastanti, per chi li compie soprattutto.


----------



## Eratò (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io penso sia anche naturale avvicinarsi a qualcuno in situazioni simili, ne hai bisogno come di aria in un certo senso. Devi respirare in qualche modo, altrimenti affoghi.
> Ma il passaggio ad altro, a qualcosa di concreto, ti avrebbe senz'altro distrutta, per come ti ho inquadrata.
> I tradimenti in fase di forte crisi sono secondo me devastanti, per chi li compie soprattutto.


Che sarebbe stato solo sesso lo sapevo...Ma non era del sesso che avevo bisogno quel periodo.Volevo appunto un amico,un confidente...Il sesso avrebbe complicato tutto.Poi ci allontammo e rimase la amarezza...Anche se si è  rifatto vivo qualche giorno fa.Ma non è  più  lo stesso.


----------



## Vipera gentile (23 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ascolta Brunetta era il mio consiglio, non ti avevo scambiata per lei!!
> 
> Ecco, quello che ti fa soffrire è proprio quel discorso, il senso di colpa nasce da quello...secondo me...


Oops... Scusami, avevo frainteso. Prima o poi riuscirò a riconoscere gli stili.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certamente no Brunetta. A me è successo che mia moglie si è invaghita di un'altra persona e ci flirtato pesantemente per oltre un anno, fino alla mia scoperta ovviamente casuale. Non c'è stata però fisicità, non è andata a letto con il tipo (ma le ha scritto più volte che le sarebbe piaciuto) e forse per questo si sente più leggera e non trova la cosa così grave come invece la vedo io. Per me è stato semplicemente devastante.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-anche-a-me-la-mia-storia-le-mie-riflessioni


Devastante, e come potrebbe non esserlo? A te è mancato soltanto l'incubo che accade a chi si ritrova in queste situazioni che per la maggior parte delle volte, non vengono contemplate. Il tradimento.  Quindi tutti quei meccanismi mentali che coinvolgono in diverse sfere il tradito/a uomo/donna. Inutile andarti a descrivere quali, d'altronde esiste l'individualità dell'essere, no? Per farti un esempio ed essere ancora più chiaro, io avevo incubi dove gli uomini avevano falli giganteschi. Meglio stendere un velo pietoso su questo meccanismo mentale, ma ne sono uscito, per fortuna. 

Secondo me in situazioni come la tua dovresti oltre che cercare lucidità, affrontare un discorso che possa mettere la coppia in una situazione futura al riparo da gesti avventati. Sai, tutti noi credo  abbiamo parlato di tradimento e bla bla bla..... ma rimaniamo stupiti di quanto possa essere questo devastante, nell'attimo in cui ci si trova in mezzo. Quindi alzati, parla con tua moglie, chiarisci tutto quello che tu vuoi chiarire assieme a lei, e ascolta attentamente le motivazioni che hanno portato lei ad avere un comportamento del genere anche in base a quello che nella coppia tu hai sbagliato. Oh.. sto dando indicazioni, probabilmente sto fantasticando. Mi riprometto di leggere il tuo 3D.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Cerco di orientarmi: il termine "tradimento" implica necessariamente un rapporto sessuale?


Se non c'è allora non è l'amante, è il confidente.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, e la differenza è galattica.
> Ma, per me, c'è anche differenza fra il tradimento di una volta e lo stesso tradimento ripetuto una seconda volta, che mostra chiaramente la non volontà a "riprendersi".
> Il messaggio che passa è allora del tipo:
> 'lo rifaccio proprio perché lo voglio'. Punto.


Cioè se lo fa di nuovo con la stessa persona o se lo rifà con un'altra persona c'è differenza ? Per me no, sei semplicemente recidivo e tanto dovrebbe bastare a convincere il tradito che non c'è più spazio per lui.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se non c'è allora non è l'amante, è il confidente.


Ciao Jim. Confidente non mi sembra il termine corretto.
Un amico può diventare il tuo confidente.
Queste relazioni che si creano ( e non sono poche visto che qui nel Forum ne ho lette parecchie) tra una donna ed un uomo fatte di migliaia di sms, di mail, di telefonate, di incontri furtivi,  mostrano sicuramente un forte disagio nella coppia, ma non solo. 
Il condividere le proprie emozioni, pensieri,  con un altro/a ( e magari desiderare di andarci anche a letto, senza poi arrivare a tanto) sono di fatto  percepiti da molti  come un tradimento : *perché è la fiducia che viene tradita,* perché è la modalità sbagliata : si fa tutto rigorosamente di nascosto, e se si arriva a questo, non è perché si cerca un confidente ( che potrebbe essere tranquillamente un'amica, un amico) ma perché c'è un'attrazione, un'infatuazione per un'altra persona. C'è chi si ferma, e non arriva al rapporto fisico..e c'è chi prosegue.
Il compagno/a spesso resta lì "accantonato" : percepisce inevitabilmente che qualcosa sta accadendo: orari diversi, ritardi, una maggior cura della persona, un atteggiamento spesso sfuggente. 
Se non è così grave come molti qui asseriscono, Perché ci sono persone che scrivono  questi thread colmi di disperazione per aver scoperto relazioni simili ?


----------



## Amarax (24 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, e la differenza è galattica.
> Ma, per me, c'è anche differenza fra il tradimento di una volta e lo stesso tradimento ripetuto una seconda volta, che mostra chiaramente la non volontà a "riprendersi".
> Il messaggio che passa è allora del tipo:
> 'lo rifaccio proprio perché lo voglio'. Punto.



Lo rifaccio . E che me ne frega di come stai tu? . L'importante è che stia bene io.
Questo deve essere lo spirito che anima il traditore.
Peccato che chi lo subisce il tradimento , stia da cani.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> Lo rifaccio . E che me ne frega di come stai tu? . L'importante è che stia bene io.
> Questo deve essere lo spirito che anima il traditore.
> Peccato che chi lo subisce il tradimento , stia da cani.


Ben ritrovata Amarax.
come stai ?!


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim. Confidente non mi sembra il termine corretto.
> Un amico può diventare il tuo confidente.
> Queste relazioni che si creano ( e non sono poche visto che qui nel Forum ne ho lette parecchie) tra una donna ed un uomo fatte di migliaia di sms, di mail, di telefonate, di incontri furtivi,  mostrano sicuramente un forte disagio nella coppia, ma non solo.
> Il condividere le proprie emozioni, pensieri,  con un altro/a ( e magari desiderare di andarci anche a letto, senza poi arrivare a tanto) sono di fatto  percepiti da molti  come un tradimento : *perché è la fiducia che viene tradita,* perché è la modalità sbagliata : si fa tutto rigorosamente di nascosto, e se si arriva a questo, non è perché si cerca un confidente ( che potrebbe essere tranquillamente un'amica, un amico) ma perché c'è un'attrazione, un'infatuazione per un'altra persona. C'è chi si ferma, e non arriva al rapporto fisico..e c'è chi prosegue.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti senti regolarmente al telefono per mesi e mesi e mesi con X, ti confidi, si confida, si dicono cose, si vorrebbe ma non si fa perché la famiglia, blablabla...
> Io mi sono sentita una traditrice. A prescindere.
> Però, se mi dici che non è vero mi sento meglio.


Non ho detto che non è un tradimento ma che non è una relazione perché benché sia stata una relazione è rimasta sul piano fantasmatico, quasi come se avessi scritto un romanzo o una diario.
Celare parte di sé è un tradimento ma non è una relazione e non sono cose equiparabili.
Se fossi in te mi preoccuperei di capire il perché hai cercato conforto emotivo altrove.
Bisogna vedere da dove è partito l'abbandono emotivo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certamente no Brunetta. A me è successo che mia moglie si è invaghita di un'altra persona e ci flirtato pesantemente per oltre un anno, fino alla mia scoperta ovviamente casuale. Non c'è stata però fisicità, non è andata a letto con il tipo (ma le ha scritto più volte che le sarebbe piaciuto) e forse per questo si sente più leggera e non trova la cosa così grave come invece la vedo io. Per me è stato semplicemente devastante.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...o-anche-a-me-la-mia-storia-le-mie-riflessioni


E' un tradimento.
Ma il fatto che non sia sfociato in una relazione dovrebbe portarvi a riflettere sul perché è rimasta a quel livello e che significato ha avuto per la vostra coppia e quali vuoti quella relazione virtuale ha riempito.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è un tradimento ma che non è una relazione perché benché sia stata una relazione è rimasta sul piano fantasmatico, quasi come se avessi scritto un romanzo o una diario.
> Celare parte di sé è un tradimento ma non è una relazione e non sono cose equiparabili.
> Se fossi in te mi preoccuperei di capire il perché hai cercato conforto emotivo altrove.
> Bisogna vedere da dove è partito l'abbandono emotivo.


So benissimo perché l'ho fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> So benissimo perché l'ho fatto.


Non esserne certa.

Spesso si credere di sapere tutto di noi e non è così, altrimenti gli psicologi non avrebbero appuntamenti fino a tarda sera.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esserne certa.
> 
> Spesso si credere di sapere tutto di noi e non è così, altrimenti gli psicologi non avrebbero appuntamenti fino a tarda sera.


Ti ringrazio e ci rifletterò sopra, ma non vorrei diventare argomento di discussione. Quello che ho scritto voleva solo essere un esempio di quello che ritengo essere un tradimento.


----------



## Amarax (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ben ritrovata Amarax.
> come stai ?!



Oggi maluccio :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stray ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio e ci rifletterò sopra, ma non vorrei diventare argomento di discussione. Quello che ho scritto voleva solo essere un esempio di quello che ritengo essere un tradimento.


Te l'ho scritto perché io ho impiegato anni a capire che cosa veniva prima se la "distrazione" e il vero tradimento e il senso di abbandono che può ben essere mascherato da ironica confidenza.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto perché io ho impiegato anni a capire che cosa veniva prima se la "distrazione" e il vero tradimento e il senso di abbandono che può ben essere mascherato da ironica confidenza.


Scusami ma non ho capito nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile, stray e darty.... Minchia prima mi confondevo, ora non ci capisco più un cazzo.

Menomale che hai cambiato, vero avevo delle difficoltà a distinguervi.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vipera gentile, stray e darty.... Minchia prima mi confondevo, ora non ci capisco più un cazzo.
> 
> Menomale che hai cambiato, vero avevo delle difficoltà a distinguervi.


Stray non mi piaceva granché. In più, non avevo letto l'elenco degli iscritti.  My bad


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Stray non mi piaceva granché. In più, non avevo letto l'elenco degli iscritti.  My bad



Ma quale colpa su.... eventualmente diamo la colpa a darty. E non se ne parla più  :carneval:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Stray non mi piaceva granché. In più, non avevo letto l'elenco degli iscritti.  My bad


Come hai fatto a cambiare il nome ?!


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Come hai fatto a cambiare il nome ?!


Basta scrivere agli admin


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Basta scrivere agli admin


grazie Eratò, stavo guardavo nelle impostazioni, ma non trovavo nulla!


----------



## Divì (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim. Confidente non mi sembra il termine corretto.
> Un amico può diventare il tuo confidente.
> Queste relazioni che si creano ( e non sono poche visto che qui nel Forum ne ho lette parecchie) tra una donna ed un uomo fatte di migliaia di sms, di mail, di telefonate, di incontri furtivi,  mostrano sicuramente un forte disagio nella coppia, ma non solo.
> Il condividere le proprie emozioni, pensieri,  con un altro/a ( e magari desiderare di andarci anche a letto, senza poi arrivare a tanto) sono di fatto  percepiti da molti  come un tradimento : *perché è la fiducia che viene tradita,* perché è la modalità sbagliata : si fa tutto rigorosamente di nascosto, e se si arriva a questo, non è perché si cerca un confidente ( che potrebbe essere tranquillamente un'amica, un amico) ma perché c'è un'attrazione, un'infatuazione per un'altra persona. C'è chi si ferma, e non arriva al rapporto fisico..e c'è chi prosegue.
> ...


:up: il verde non te lo posso dare


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (24 Gennaio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> :up: il verde non te lo posso dare


ciao Divì


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Basta scrivere agli admin



Ehm.... sapevo di certe coppe io.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm.... sapevo di certe coppe io.


Vabbè  io con una seconda/terza sono fuori dai giochi...Me l'hanno cambiato subito il nick senza troppe chiacchiereMa l'avevo dichiarato gia eh?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esserne certa.
> 
> Spesso si credere di sapere tutto di noi e non è così, altrimenti gli psicologi non avrebbero appuntamenti fino a tarda sera.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto perché io ho impiegato anni a capire che cosa veniva prima se la "distrazione" e il vero tradimento e il senso di abbandono che può ben essere mascherato da ironica confidenza.





Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Scusami ma non ho capito nulla.


Non devo essere in forma se sono così incomprensibile.
Voglio dire che una relazione  extraconiugale può significare molte cose e, caso per caso, si va a cercare di capire.
Ma una relazione virtuale sentimentale può nascere da un innamoramento inaspettato ma è difficile che il colpo di fulmine venga coltivato, restando sul piano platonico, se non c'è stato prima nella coppia una fase di allontanamento.
E qui è tutto da vedere se quella che si è allontanata sei tu, che poi hai vissuto quel tradimento bianco, o il presunto tradito.
Può accadere che il senso di abbandono emotivo sia talmente doloroso che non si voglia ammetterlo e si preferisca colpevolizzarsi per un tradimento che invece da quell'abbandono è originato.


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie per il chiarimento.


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2015)

Amarax ha detto:


> Lo rifaccio . E che me ne frega di come stai tu? . L'importante è che stia bene io.
> Questo deve essere lo spirito che anima il traditore.
> Peccato che chi lo subisce il tradimento , stia da cani.


...ma i traditori quasi mai contemplano l'eventualità di essere scoperti, quindi non direi che se ne fregano di come stiamo noi, semplicemente non ci pensano proprio.


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devastante, e come potrebbe non esserlo? A te è mancato soltanto l'incubo che accade a chi si ritrova in queste situazioni che per la maggior parte delle volte, non vengono contemplate. Il tradimento.  Quindi tutti quei meccanismi mentali che coinvolgono in diverse sfere il tradito/a uomo/donna. Inutile andarti a descrivere quali, d'altronde esiste l'individualità dell'essere, no? Per farti un esempio ed essere ancora più chiaro, io avevo incubi dove gli uomini avevano falli giganteschi. Meglio stendere un velo pietoso su questo meccanismo mentale, ma ne sono uscito, per fortuna.
> 
> Secondo me in situazioni come la tua dovresti oltre che cercare lucidità, affrontare un discorso che possa mettere la coppia in una situazione futura al riparo da gesti avventati. Sai, tutti noi credo  abbiamo parlato di tradimento e bla bla bla..... ma rimaniamo stupiti di quanto possa essere questo devastante, nell'attimo in cui ci si trova in mezzo. Quindi alzati, parla con tua moglie, chiarisci tutto quello che tu vuoi chiarire assieme a lei, e ascolta attentamente le motivazioni che hanno portato lei ad avere un comportamento del genere anche in base a quello che nella coppia tu hai sbagliato. Oh.. sto dando indicazioni, probabilmente sto fantasticando. Mi riprometto di leggere il tuo 3D.


Grazie Ultimo. E' proprio quello che sto cercando di fare. Buona giornata!


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quale colpa su.... eventualmente diamo la colpa a darty. E non se ne parla più  :carneval:


In effetti un po' di casino l'ho fatto anch'io


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim. Confidente non mi sembra il termine corretto.
> Un amico può diventare il tuo confidente.
> Queste relazioni che si creano ( e non sono poche visto che qui nel Forum ne ho lette parecchie) tra una donna ed un uomo fatte di migliaia di sms, di mail, di telefonate, di incontri furtivi,  mostrano sicuramente un forte disagio nella coppia, ma non solo.
> Il condividere le proprie emozioni, pensieri,  con un altro/a ( e magari desiderare di andarci anche a letto, senza poi arrivare a tanto) sono di fatto  percepiti da molti  come un tradimento : *perché è la fiducia che viene tradita,* perché è la modalità sbagliata : si fa tutto rigorosamente di nascosto, e se si arriva a questo, non è perché si cerca un confidente ( che potrebbe essere tranquillamente un'amica, un amico) ma perché c'è un'attrazione, un'infatuazione per un'altra persona. C'è chi si ferma, e non arriva al rapporto fisico..e c'è chi prosegue.
> ...


Brava Fiore...è esattamente quello che cercavo di spiegare nei miei precedenti interventi. L'avere un confidente, un feeling con un'altra persona è altra cosa. Buona giornata e buon inizio di settimana...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> In effetti un po' di casino l'ho fatto anch'io



Benvenuto nel club allora.


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un tradimento.
> Ma il fatto che non sia sfociato in una relazione dovrebbe portarvi a riflettere *sul perché è rimasta a quel livello* e che significato ha avuto per la vostra coppia e quali vuoti quella relazione virtuale ha riempito.


Forse perchè l'ho scoperta appena in tempo...


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel club allora.


Grazie


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Brava Fiore...è esattamente quello che cercavo di spiegare nei miei precedenti interventi. L'avere un confidente, un feeling con un'altra persona è altra cosa. Buona giornata e buon inizio di settimana...


:up:Ciao Darty, buona giornata.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim. Confidente non mi sembra il termine corretto.
> Un amico può diventare il tuo confidente.
> Queste relazioni che si creano ( e non sono poche visto che qui nel Forum ne ho lette parecchie) tra una donna ed un uomo fatte di migliaia di sms, di mail, di telefonate, di incontri furtivi,  mostrano sicuramente un forte disagio nella coppia, ma non solo.
> Il condividere le proprie emozioni, pensieri,  con un altro/a ( e magari desiderare di andarci anche a letto, senza poi arrivare a tanto) sono di fatto  percepiti da molti  come un tradimento : *perché è la fiducia che viene tradita,* perché è la modalità sbagliata : si fa tutto rigorosamente di nascosto, e se si arriva a questo, non è perché si cerca un confidente ( che potrebbe essere tranquillamente un'amica, un amico) ma perché c'è un'attrazione, un'infatuazione per un'altra persona. C'è chi si ferma, e non arriva al rapporto fisico..e c'è chi prosegue.
> ...


Anzitutto credo che il tradimento 'bianco' non faccia statistica ; quante sono le relazioni extra che rimangono platoniche ? 1 su 100 ? Tra adulti poi...
Io ho grande stima di chi riesce a fermarsi un attimo prima di cadere, perchè è di fronte ad una tentazione reale (e non ipotetica) che si misura il valore di una persona, e il valore che quella persona dà al termine fedeltà.
E' facile dire 'io non tradirò mai', forse bisogna trovarsi in una certa situazione per potersi davvero misurare...
Personalmente, anche se il termine 'confidente' è un pò light, non assimilerei per nulla al mondo un tradimento non consumato con il suo contrario. Anzi, avrei grande stima di chi riesce a non saltare il fosso e a chiudere prima che tutto diventi una storia adulterina vera e propria.
Una delle 'scuse' che ho sentito dalla mia compagna era proprio l'essere stata sottoposta ad un 'corteggiamento pazzesco' ma sticazzi. Se cedi sei responsabile tanto quanto il corteggiatore.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

L'avverbio "mai" sarebbe da bandire dal vocabolario o perlomeno da usare solo per cose passate.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'avverbio "mai" sarebbe da bandire dal vocabolario o perlomeno da usare solo per cose passate.


Quoto


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'avverbio "mai" sarebbe da bandire dal vocabolario o perlomeno *da usare solo per cose passate*.


e forse nemmeno per quelle ... che poi magari dopo un po esce che ...


----------



## nena (26 Gennaio 2015)

*ne uscirò?*

Sono passati sette mesi da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lui eppure non sto bene. Mi sento felice a metà... 
Ho dei momenti di buio totale, devastanti, sento il cuore spaccarsi di nuovo e lo stomaco pesante....le lacrime scendono e non riesco a credere che lui, padre di mio figlio, possa avermi fatto tanto male.
È un dolore che non passa... forse ci vuole solo tempo.


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'avverbio "mai" sarebbe da bandire dal vocabolario o perlomeno da usare solo per cose passate.


e "sempre"?


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anzitutto credo che il tradimento 'bianco' non faccia statistica ; quante sono le relazioni extra che rimangono platoniche ? 1 su 100 ? Tra adulti poi...
> Io ho grande stima di chi riesce a fermarsi un attimo prima di cadere, perchè è di fronte ad una tentazione reale (e non ipotetica) che si misura il valore di una persona, e il valore che quella persona dà al termine fedeltà.
> E' facile dire 'io non tradirò mai', forse bisogna trovarsi in una certa situazione per potersi davvero misurare...
> Personalmente, anche se il termine 'confidente' è un pò light, non assimilerei per nulla al mondo un tradimento non consumato con il suo contrario. Anzi, avrei grande stima di chi riesce a non saltare il fosso e a chiudere prima che tutto diventi una storia adulterina vera e propria.
> Una delle 'scuse' che ho sentito dalla mia compagna era proprio l'essere stata sottoposta ad un 'corteggiamento pazzesco' ma sticazzi. Se cedi sei responsabile tanto quanto il corteggiatore.


Ciao Jim, come stai? Concordo con quello che scrivi...ma solo in parte. Fermo restando che in certe situazioni ci si deve trovare, credo che la persona davvero da stimare è quella che riesce a fermarsi ancora prima, quando percepisce che dal feeling si sta passando oltre...per non rischiare poi di finirci nel fosso. 
Riguardo l'ultimo tuo commento, niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> e "sempre"?


Idem. 

"Ti amerò per sempre"
Ahahahahahah


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> e forse nemmeno per quelle ... che poi magari dopo un po esce che ...


Parlavo in generale. 
Posso dire senza tema di smentita che non mi sono *mai* fatta una pera, ad esempio, ma non che non me la farò *mai*. Conoscendomi, la seconda affermazione è attendibile al 99,99%, ma mai dire mai, per abbondare con l'avverbio.


----------



## lolapal (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale.
> Posso dire senza tema di smentita che non mi sono *mai* fatta una pera, ad esempio, ma non che non me la farò *mai*. Conoscendomi, la seconda affermazione è attendibile al 99,99%, ma mai dire mai, per abbondare con l'avverbio.


ot (forse)
Quando Figlia mi dice "non lo farò mai!" io le rispondo "mai dire mai" e lei si arrabbia e mi dice "mamma, ma lo hai appena detto!"


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Sono passati sette mesi da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lui eppure non sto bene. Mi sento felice a metà...
> Ho dei momenti di buio totale, devastanti, sento il cuore spaccarsi di nuovo e lo stomaco pesante....le lacrime scendono e non riesco a credere che lui, padre di mio figlio, possa avermi fatto tanto male.
> È un dolore che non passa... forse ci vuole solo tempo.


Ciao Nena, siamo in diversi qui dentro a capire come ti senti. Coraggio! Anche in mezzo alle difficoltà ci crediamo e abbiamo deciso di non abbandonare la nave...per le cose davvero importanti vale la pena di lottare fino in fondo. In bocca al lupo e anch'io spero insieme a te che con il tempo, il dolore e la delusione possano placarsi...


----------



## nena (26 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Nena, siamo in diversi qui dentro a capire come ti senti. Coraggio! Anche in mezzo alle difficoltà ci crediamo e abbiamo deciso di non abbandonare la nave...per le cose davvero importanti vale la pena di lottare fino in fondo. In bocca al lupo e anch'io spero insieme a te che con il tempo, il dolore e la delusione possano placarsi...


Grazie, le tue parole mi confortano...mi sento così sola in questo mare di sentimenti. Passo dalla calma piatta alla tempesta perfetta... amo e odio contemporaneamente. Mi chiedo come sia possibile.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Grazie, le tue parole mi confortano...mi sento così sola in questo mare di sentimenti. Passo dalla calma piatta alla tempesta perfetta...* amo e odio contemporaneamente.* Mi chiedo come sia possibile.



Tu contemporaneamente, io, invece, a fasi alternate, ma se ti può consolare, credo che sia tutto perfettamente nella norma!
Ciao e benvenuta, si fa sempre per dire!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anzitutto credo che il tradimento 'bianco' non faccia statistica ; quante sono le relazioni extra che rimangono platoniche ? 1 su 100 ? Tra adulti poi...
> *Io ho grande stima di chi riesce a fermarsi un attimo prima di cadere, perchè è di fronte ad una tentazione reale (e non ipotetica) che si misura il valore di una persona, e il valore che quella persona dà al termine fedeltà.
> E' facile dire 'io non tradirò mai', forse bisogna trovarsi in una certa situazione per potersi davvero misurare...
> Personalmente, anche se il termine 'confidente' è un pò light, non assimilerei per nulla al mondo un tradimento non consumato con il suo contrario. Anzi, avrei grande stima di chi riesce a non saltare il fosso e a chiudere prima che tutto diventi una storia adulterina vera e propria.
> *Una delle 'scuse' che ho sentito dalla mia compagna era proprio l'essere stata sottoposta ad un 'corteggiamento pazzesco' ma sticazzi. Se cedi sei responsabile tanto quanto il corteggiatore.



Quoto


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anzitutto credo che il tradimento 'bianco' non faccia statistica ; quante sono le relazioni extra che rimangono platoniche ? 1 su 100 ? Tra adulti poi...
> Io ho grande stima di chi riesce a fermarsi un attimo prima di cadere, perchè è di fronte ad una tentazione reale (e non ipotetica) che si misura il valore di una persona, e il valore che quella persona dà al termine fedeltà.
> E' facile dire 'io non tradirò mai', forse bisogna trovarsi in una certa situazione per potersi davvero misurare...
> Personalmente, anche se il termine 'confidente' è un pò light, non assimilerei per nulla al mondo un tradimento non consumato con il suo contrario. Anzi, avrei grande stima di chi riesce a non saltare il fosso e a chiudere prima che tutto diventi una storia adulterina vera e propria.
> Una delle 'scuse' che ho sentito dalla mia compagna era proprio l'essere stata sottoposta ad un 'corteggiamento pazzesco' ma sticazzi. Se cedi sei responsabile tanto quanto il corteggiatore.


Ciao Jim, sono d'accordo con te in parte.
Parliamo di tradimento bianco, ovvero di un tradimento non consumato (fisicamente). Ma perché per molti è altrettanto grave ?  Perché ci sono persone che scrivono  thread colmi di disperazione per aver scoperto relazioni simili ?
D'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi fa retro marcia è da ammirare, ma ho anche letto molti thread in cui queste relazioni sono state scoperte in tempo...( prima che magari potesse succedere)..
ripeto, tradire la fiducia di una persona, non è poi un atto così perdonabile...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Sono passati sette mesi da quando ho scoperto il tradimento di lui eppure non sto bene. Mi sento felice a metà...
> Ho dei momenti di buio totale, devastanti, sento il cuore spaccarsi di nuovo e lo stomaco pesante....le lacrime scendono e non riesco a credere che lui, padre di mio figlio, possa avermi fatto tanto male.
> È un dolore che non passa... forse ci vuole solo tempo.


Benvenuta nena !
Sei un buona compagnia. Non so nulla della tua storia, ma le sensazioni che descrivi sono comuni a molti di noi...
Il tempo è effettivamente un ottimo alleato, anche se un tradimento non si dimentica. Poi ovviamente bisogna vedere quanto impegno ci sta mettendo colui che ti ha ferita..per aiutarti a recuperare fiducia..ed eventualmente a ricucire.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, sono d'accordo con te in parte.
> Parliamo di tradimento bianco, ovvero di un tradimento non consumato (fisicamente). Ma perché per molti è altrettanto grave ?  Perché ci sono persone che scrivono  thread colmi di disperazione per aver scoperto relazioni simili ?
> D'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi fa retro marcia è da ammirare, ma ho anche letto molti thread in cui queste relazioni sono state scoperte in tempo...( prima che magari potesse succedere)..
> ripeto, tradire la fiducia di una persona, non è poi un atto così perdonabile...




Ma infatti e la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
sono stato io a fermarlo/a in tempo, a farlo rinsavire, o c'era già arrivato da solo?  
E questo non c'è dato saperlo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti e la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
> sono stato io a fermarlo/a in tempo, a farlo rinsavire, o c'era già arrivato da solo?
> E questo non c'è dato saperlo...


Dilly, intanto vieni fuori da questo 3d.
Un passo alla volta
Vieni con me in quello degli shampoo.
che shampoo usi?


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, sono d'accordo con te in parte.
> *Parliamo di tradimento bianco, ovvero di un tradimento non consumato (fisicamente). Ma perché per molti è altrettanto grave ?  Perché ci sono persone che scrivono  thread colmi di disperazione per aver scoperto relazioni simili ?*
> D'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi fa retro marcia è da ammirare, ma ho anche letto molti thread in cui queste relazioni sono state scoperte in tempo...( prima che magari potesse succedere)..
> ripeto, tradire la fiducia di una persona, non è poi un atto così perdonabile...


Perchè per nessuno c'è la prova provata ... semplice.
Un tradimento bianco è tale solo nella testa di chi magari si è fermato in tempo ma nella testa di chi si è sentito messo da parte, dopo esser stato preso per il @ su molti aspetti magari nemmeno troppo secondari, non vi è mai la certezza che il/la prunella modularis si sia veramente fermato/a ad una corrispondenza epistolare di amorosi sensi senza tendere la pargoletta mano ... infine c'è pure, e sticazzi aggiungo perfino, la perdita di stima e di rispetto nei confronti dell'invornito/a sicché ...


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti e la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
> sono stato io a fermarlo/a in tempo, a farlo rinsavire, o c'era già arrivato da solo?
> E questo non c'è dato saperlo...


Già ...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Perchè per nessuno c'è la prova provata ... semplice.
> Un tradimento bianco è tale solo nella testa di chi magari si è fermato in tempo ma nella testa di chi si è sentito messo da parte, dopo esser stato preso per il @ su molti aspetti magari nemmeno troppo secondari, non vi è mai la certezza che il/la prunella modolaris si sia veramente fermato/a ad una corrispondenza epistolare di amorosi sensi senza tendere la pargoletta mano ... infine c'è pure, e sticazzi aggiungo perfino, la perdita di stima e di rispetto nei confronti dell'invornito/a sicché ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Mettiamo anche che ci possa essere la prova certa del mancato rapporto fisico, la perdita di fiducia e di stima già sono sufficienti se si ama una persona per andare fortemente in crisi. I sotterfugi, i cellulari blindati, i cambi di password...variazioni di orari, scuse, cambio di look.. sono segnali ben precisi.


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Mettiamo anche che ci possa essere la prova certa del mancato rapporto fisico, la perdita di fiducia e di stima già sono sufficienti se si ama una persona per andare fortemente in crisi. I sotterfugi, i cellulari blindati, i cambi di password...variazioni di orari, scuse, cambio di look.. *sono segnali ben precisi.*


Echenonloso? :facepalm:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Echenonloso? :facepalm:


lo so anch'io purtroppo. Ribattevo a chi nei post precedenti, sosteneva che questi comportamenti non sono in fondo così gravi..


----------



## Darty (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> lo so anch'io purtroppo. Ribattevo a chi nei post precedenti, sosteneva che questi comportamenti non sono in fondo così gravi..


Esattamente Fiore, ribatto anch'io con te...buona serata


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, sono d'accordo con te in parte.
> Parliamo di tradimento bianco, ovvero di un tradimento non consumato (fisicamente). Ma perché per molti è altrettanto grave ?  Perché ci sono persone che scrivono  thread colmi di disperazione per aver scoperto relazioni simili ?
> D'accordissimo con te sul fatto che chi fa retro marcia è da ammirare, ma ho anche letto molti thread in cui queste relazioni sono state scoperte in tempo...( prima che magari potesse succedere)..
> ripeto, tradire la fiducia di una persona, non è poi un atto così perdonabile...


Se si perdona un tradimento 'full' vuoi non perdonare un tradimento 'light' ?
Insomma, un conto è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi platonicamente di un'altra persona...un altro è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi di un'altra persona e finirci a letto più o meno spesso e volentieri.
Cioè, è proprio un altro sport...

Che poi, posso capire se il tradimento è durato pochi giorni ma insomma dài...un tradimento durato mesi (o anni) che non è sfociato in un rapporto anche fisico ? Più unico che raro, davvero. 
E poi, altro poi : davvero SICURI che sia stato solo platonica la cosa ? O non siete riusciti a scoprire altro che quello che vi ha raccontato il partner ?


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se si perdona un tradimento 'full' vuoi non perdonare un tradimento 'light' ?
> Insomma, un conto è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi platonicamente di un'altra persona...un altro è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi di un'altra persona e finirci a letto più o meno spesso e volentieri.
> Cioè, è proprio un altro sport...


Quoto.Non posso darti verdi.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, come stai? Concordo con quello che scrivi...ma solo in parte. Fermo restando che in certe situazioni ci si deve trovare, credo che la persona davvero da stimare è quella che riesce a fermarsi ancora prima, quando percepisce che dal feeling si sta passando oltre...per non rischiare poi di finirci nel fosso.
> Riguardo l'ultimo tuo commento, niente da aggiungere.


Darty, se davvero la tua compagna s'è fermata prima, che dire...chapeau ! 
E' un caso più unico che raro...
Ho letto attentamente la tua storia, che aveva più di una similitudine con la mia, e pur non volendo in alcun modo contraddire certe tue convinzioni, mi riesce davvero difficile immaginare un tradimento durato mesi senza che si sia passati dalle parole ai 'fatti'. 
E certo, credo anche io che sia comunque 'grave', visto che nascondersi, cancellare messaggi e tutto l'ambaradàn dell' (im) perfetto traditore/trice sia comunque parecchio sgradevole anche senza che si sia andati più 'in là'...ma t'assicuro che è MOLTO PEGGIO se, oltre alle parole, ci sono stati anche i fatti. 
A volte la storia è stata davvero platonica, altre volte ci si è saputi coprire bene, altre ancora si è intervenuti poco prima che. Normalmente va così. A me la mia compagna mica m'ha confessato tutto (tutto ?) così come se niente fosse...


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti e la domanda che sorge spontanea è:
> sono stato io a fermarlo/a in tempo, a farlo rinsavire, o c'era già arrivato da solo?
> E questo non c'è dato saperlo...


Partiamo dal presupposto che non sapremmo mai tutto in entrambi i casi ma un conto è  parlare e invaghirsi e un altro invaghirsi e fare sesso....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se si perdona un tradimento 'full' vuoi non perdonare un tradimento 'light' ?
> Insomma, un conto è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi platonicamente di un'altra persona...un altro è farsi certe fantasie, confidarsi, chiacchierare, innamorarsi di un'altra persona e* finirci a letto più o meno spesso e volentieri.*
> Cioè, è proprio un altro sport...
> 
> ...


*neretto *: d'accordo con te.
Negli ultimi post non si parlava di perdono. ( e francamente, mi chiedo quanti qui, abbiamo *davvero* perdonato).
Si parlava e di dibatteva se definire tradimento o no un coinvolgimento platonico ( magari durato un anno, tenuto rigorosamente nascosto etc. etc.).

*2^ neretto : *giro la domanda agli altri, la mia storia è tradimento full


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che non sapremmo mai tutto in entrambi i casi ma un conto è  parlare e invaghirsi e un altro invaghirsi e fare sesso....


A me è successo che la mia compagna ha cercato più volte di allontanarlo, e ho qualche indizio che sia andata davvero così. Però io ho scoperto il tutto proprio perchè chattavano su whatsapp. Quindi delle due l'una : o cercava di allontanarlo senza successo (e SENZA PARTICOLARE CONVINZIONE), o questi tentativi non erano altro che litigi fra amanti. E come ha timidamente ammesso tempo dopo, senza il mio 'intervento' non è affatto sicuro che la storia sarebbe finita da sè...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è successo che la mia compagna ha cercato più volte di allontanarlo, e ho qualche indizio che sia andata davvero così. Però io ho scoperto il tutto proprio perchè chattavano su whatsapp. Quindi delle due l'una : o cercava di allontanarlo senza successo (e SENZA PARTICOLARE CONVINZIONE), o questi tentativi non erano altro che litigi fra amanti. E come ha timidamente ammesso tempo dopo, senza il mio 'intervento' non è affatto sicuro che la storia sarebbe finita da sè...


Eratò ha perfettamente ragione : non sapremo MAI tutto. Non sei l'unico che con la scoperta ha messo fine alla storia.
L'importante è che sia finita davvero...


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Volevo*

ricordare che stiamo parlando di esseri umani con una vita propria,le proprie debolezze e una vita sociale che comporta l'interazione sociale con altri esseri umani al di fuori dei coniugi....Per cui un intesa e una confidenza si può  stabilire e portare anche a qualche rapporto cosidetto "platonico" senza necessariamente andare oltre...Le uniche persone immuni da queste realtà  sono gli eremiti e i preti/monache (ma pure loro mica tanto )


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Eratò ha perfettamente ragione : non sapremo MAI tutto. Non sei l'unico che con la scoperta ha messo fine alla storia.
> L'importante è che sia finita davvero...


Io mi son fatta un ossessione  a lungo del "sapere tutto" eh?ma tutto tutto...finche capi  che non dovevo sapere tutto e che lui non mi avrebbe mai raccontato tutto.non sarebbe servito a niente a parte a farmi male....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi son fatta un ossessione  a lungo del "sapere tutto" eh?ma tutto tutto...finche capi  che non dovevo sapere tutto e che lui non mi avrebbe mai raccontato tutto.non sarebbe servito a niente a parte a farmi male....


Io ho preferito sapere il minimo indispensabile. L'ho fatto per me stessa, per proteggermi. troppi dettagli mi avrebbero spaccato il cuore e già bastava così.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io ho preferito sapere il minimo indispensabile. L'ho fatto per me stessa, per proteggermi. troppi dettagli mi avrebbero spaccato il cuore e già bastava così.


Eri più  lucida di me...a me si è scatenato un meccanismo di autolesionismo.


----------



## nena (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Benvenuta nena !
> Sei un buona compagnia. Non so nulla della tua storia, ma le sensazioni che descrivi sono comuni a molti di noi...
> Il tempo è effettivamente un ottimo alleato, anche se un tradimento non si dimentica. Poi ovviamente bisogna vedere quanto impegno ci sta mettendo colui che ti ha ferita..per aiutarti a recuperare fiducia..ed eventualmente a ricucire.


Ho scritto qualche mese fa ma la discussione ha preso un'altra piega e ho lasciato petdere. In breve mi ha tradita per un mese con la ragazza del suo e del mio migliore amico (ormai ex), ho scoperto tutto io. Nostro figlio aveva 5 mesi al tempo.

l'impegno c'è da parte sua, ma è dura, molto. La storia è  iniziata come relazione platonica... ovviamente non è  rimasta tale.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Io ho preferito sapere il minimo indispensabile. L'ho fatto per me stessa, per proteggermi. troppi dettagli mi avrebbero spaccato il cuore e già bastava così.



Quanta differenza di opinioni che leggo. Tutte rispettabili, ci mancherebbe altro.

Nel mio caso sono andato fino in fondo, tramite mia moglie e tramite l'amante. 

E non saprei dire cosa è meglio o cosa è peggio, la questione appartiene a chi vive realmente la propria vita, la vive in quei momenti in cui sul serio conosci te stesso, i tuoi lati migliori e anche quelli peggiori. Ci stanno tutti, valgono tutti questi lati individuali. Servono a se stessi per usarli per se stessi. 

Azioni e reazioni diverse per il sentire proprio, anche sbagliando, anche comportandosi nel migliore dei modi. 

Una cosa però che vorrei sottolineare è questa, spesso, troppo spesso si rimugina sempre sulla stessa situazione, lo si fa appositamente per sadomasochismo, perchè ci si vuole far del male, consciamente stavolta. E serve anche questo, arrivare però nel tempo a non smetterla diventa un cerchio dove ci si fa soltanto del male, a se stessi ed anche al partner. In questi casi finisce la storia del tradimento e comincia la storia dell'egoismo e del male che si compie nei confronti dell'altro/a.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Ho scritto qualche mese fa ma la discussione ha preso un'altra piega e ho lasciato petdere. In breve mi ha tradita per un mese con la ragazza del suo e del mio migliore amico (ormai ex), ho scoperto tutto io. Nostro figlio aveva 5 mesi al tempo.
> 
> l'impegno c'è da parte sua, ma è dura, molto. La storia è  iniziata come relazione platonica... ovviamente non è  rimasta tale.


Ciao Nena, mi riprometto di leggere il tuo thread, ed eventualmente scrivere là ..per non far confusione con questo thread, anche se..siamo tutti nella stessa barca.
buona giornata


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanta differenza di opinioni che leggo. Tutte rispettabili, ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Nel mio caso sono andato fino in fondo, tramite mia moglie e tramite l'amante.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Sono scelte. Inizialmente quando scoppiò la bomba il mio primo desiderio fu di andare a parlare con l'altra : volevo sapere, volevo delle conferme. Poi mi calmai un poco e realizzai che mi sarei fatta solo del male, che avrei aggiunto sofferenza alla sofferenza. Che magari quell'altra mi avrebbe detto cose non vere o che mi avrebbero ancor più ferita. Come diceva giustamente Eratò la verità non la sapremo mai..completamente.
Dunque ho ritenuto che quello che mi era stato detto era più che sufficiente. Il fatto di essere stata tradita ecco bastava già questo. Dettagli ne ho avuti si.. ma non sono andata a scavare in particolari che mi avrebbero ancor più umiliata. Quanto asserisci è verissimo, si rimugina sempre sulla stessa situazione: quanti di noi lo fanno a distanza di tempo più o meno con la stessa cadenza ed intensità... ed è vero che diventa un circolo vizioso. 
Ma quanto è difficile uscirne...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi son fatta un ossessione  a lungo del "sapere tutto" eh?ma tutto tutto...finche capi  che non dovevo sapere tutto e che lui non mi avrebbe mai raccontato tutto.non sarebbe servito a niente a parte a farmi male....


A me sono bastati una decina di messaggi su facebook. Se avessi disinstallato e reinstallato il whatsapp della mia compagna è probabile che sarebbe venuto fuori di tutto, e se leggi di tutto a volte potresti non farcela...
P.S. : in realtà volevo farlo ma per 'inguaiare' ancora di più lui con sua moglie. Il problema è che mi sarei fatto molto male anche io...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Sono scelte. Inizialmente quando scoppiò la bomba il mio primo desiderio fu di andare a parlare con l'altra : volevo sapere, volevo delle conferme. Poi mi calmai un poco e realizzai che mi sarei fatta solo del male, che avrei aggiunto sofferenza alla sofferenza. Che magari quell'altra mi avrebbe detto cose non vere o che mi avrebbero ancor più ferita. Come diceva giustamente Eratò la verità non la sapremo mai..completamente.
> Dunque ho ritenuto che quello che mi era stato detto era più che sufficiente. Il fatto di essere stata tradita ecco bastava già questo. Dettagli ne ho avuti si.. ma non sono andata a scavare in particolari che mi avrebbero ancor più umiliata. Quanto asserisci è verissimo, si rimugina sempre sulla stessa situazione: quanti di noi lo fanno a distanza di tempo più o meno con la stessa cadenza ed intensità... ed è vero che diventa un circolo vizioso.
> *Ma quanto è difficile uscirne...*



A volte nel rispondere mi trovo molto in affanno, in imbarazzo. Perchè se mi proietto nel passato do una risposta diversa da quella che è  presente. 
Però se nel presente mi faccio forte della consapevolezza cosciente di ciò che stato, di quanto ero confuso, preso dal dolore, scrivo che, ci vuole molta volontà, ci vuole dare all'obiettivo primario, cioè il proprio benessere, lo scopo fermo della decisione presa....... uscirne.


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Darty, se davvero la tua compagna s'è fermata prima, che dire...chapeau !
> E' un caso più unico che raro...
> Ho letto attentamente la tua storia, che aveva più di una similitudine con la mia, e pur non volendo in alcun modo contraddire certe tue convinzioni, mi riesce davvero difficile immaginare un tradimento durato mesi senza che si sia passati dalle parole ai 'fatti'.
> E certo, credo anche io che sia comunque 'grave', visto che nascondersi, cancellare messaggi e tutto l'ambaradàn dell' (im) perfetto traditore/trice sia comunque parecchio sgradevole anche senza che si sia andati più 'in là'...ma t'assicuro che è MOLTO PEGGIO se, oltre alle parole, ci sono stati anche i fatti.
> A volte la storia è stata davvero platonica, altre volte ci si è saputi coprire bene, altre ancora si è intervenuti poco prima che. Normalmente va così. A me la mia compagna mica m'ha confessato tutto (tutto ?) così come se niente fosse...


Ciao Jim, tranquillo, neanche mia moglie mi ha confessato tutto come se niente fosse. Siamo d'accordo che se vi fossero stati anche i fatti sarebbe stato pure peggio, non sto cercando di equiparare le cose, figurati. Come dici te si tratta di due sport diversi, certo…Cerco solo di far passare il concetto che almeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza è stata tradita la fiducia, e in modo pesante ti assicuro, e come dice giustamente Fiore questi non sono comunque comportamenti da sminuire. Il concetto di confidente, come l’ha definito qualcuno, per me è fuori luogo.
Per chiudere, a proposito della mia storia, anche a me è risultato difficile credere un anno circa di tradimento “bianco”. Ma per fortuna ne ho l’evidenza (mail) e non solo la conferma di mia moglie. Quindi almeno questo è un punto fermo, per quanto possa sembrare strano. O forse, come ho detto in precedenza, sono intervenuto giusto in tempo…



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Eratò ha perfettamente ragione : non sapremo MAI tutto. Non sei l'unico che con la scoperta ha messo fine alla storia.
> L'importante è che sia finita davvero...


Certo Fiore, sono d'accordo ancora una volta con te. E mi aggiungo alla lista di quelli che con la scoperta hanno messo fine alla storia...buona giornata!



Eratò ha detto:


> ricordare che stiamo parlando di esseri umani con una vita propria,le proprie debolezze e una vita sociale che comporta l'interazione sociale con altri esseri umani al di fuori dei coniugi....Per cui un intesa e una confidenza si può  stabilire e portare anche a qualche rapporto cosidetto "platonico" senza necessariamente andare oltre...Le uniche persone immuni da queste realtà  sono gli eremiti e i preti/monache (ma pure loro mica tanto )


No, perdonami ma su questo dissento. Certo che siamo esseri umani, certo che abbiamo interazioni con altre persone. Ci mancherebbe altro. Ma un conto è l'amicizia, l'intesa e la confidenza, un conto è andarci giù pesante tradendo completamente la fiducia del coniuge (magari per mesi, come nel mio caso), raccontare fatti privati, condividere fantasie sessuali e mettere in mano ad un altro il proprio intimo, nascondere e ingannare la persona che ti sta accanto da una vita e che ti ama. Questo è inganno, è dimenticarsi dell'altro, è prendersi gioco della persona che ti sta accanto. E' un comportamento grave e non c'entrano nulla i preti e le monache.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanta differenza di opinioni che leggo. Tutte rispettabili, ci mancherebbe altro.
> 
> Nel mio caso sono andato fino in fondo, tramite mia moglie e tramite l'amante.
> 
> ...


Complimenti per il tuo intervento. Dici cose molto vere e condivisibili. Applaudo al neretto.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> No, perdonami ma su questo dissento. Certo che siamo esseri umani, certo che abbiamo interazioni con altre persone. Ci mancherebbe altro. Ma un conto è l'amicizia, l'intesa e la confidenza, un conto è andarci giù pesante tradendo completamente la fiducia del coniuge (magari per mesi, come nel mio caso), raccontare fatti privati, condividere fantasie sessuali e mettere in mano ad un altro il proprio intimo, nascondere e ingannare la persona che ti sta accanto da una vita e che ti ama. Questo è inganno, è dimenticarsi dell'altro, è prendersi gioco della persona che ti sta accanto. E' un comportamento grave e non c'entrano nulla i preti e le monache.



Quoto, con una postilla però.  Una volta può accadere, due NO. 

A volte passare attraverso situazioni che non coinvolgono interamente la parola tradimento porta a maturare su certi comportamenti da adottare fuori casa. Amicizia si, confidenze si, ma che restino tali senza quegli atteggiamenti di comportamento fisico o di parola che potrebbero innescare meccanismi indesiderati.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Complimenti per il tuo intervento. Dici cose molto vere e condivisibili. Applaudo al neretto.



Sapessi quante volte l'ho scritto. Chi mi conosce e avrà letto si sarà detto, "che palle quest'Ultimo, scrive sempre le stesse cose". 

Eh ma io sono duro di testa. Non mi stancherò mai di scrivere le stesse cose, se queste possono servire a qualcuno. 

Sempre con umiltà però, perchè mi ritengo una di quelle persone che lo sbaglio lo fa anche respirando.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> No, perdonami ma su questo dissento. Certo che siamo esseri umani, certo che abbiamo interazioni con altre persone. Ci mancherebbe altro. Ma un conto è l'amicizia, l'intesa e la confidenza, un conto è andarci giù pesante tradendo completamente la fiducia del coniuge (magari per mesi, come nel mio caso), raccontare fatti privati, condividere fantasie sessuali e mettere in mano ad un altro il proprio intimo, nascondere e ingannare la persona che ti sta accanto da una vita e che ti ama. Questo è inganno, è dimenticarsi dell'altro, è prendersi gioco della persona che ti sta accanto. E' un comportamento grave e non c'entrano nulla i preti e le monache.


Darty ha sbagliato.Sarà  partita come amicizia e a un certo punto le è  sfuggiata di mano...Ma nonostante le fantasie sessuali,a letto non ci è  finita.Ma vorrà  dire qualcosa si?Mi dirai "certo l'ho scoperta prima che ci andasse" ma ti assicuro che scoperta o meno se avesse voluto veramente superare la linea tra fantasia e realtà,tra il dire e il fare l'avrebbe fatto lo stesso e non te ne saresti accorto di nulla...I preti e le monache erano per sdrammatizzare e scherzare e non di certo per far irritare.

P.S :se vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio inizia ridimensionando e cercando a mettere una pietra sopra.Sennò  non ne uscite.


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto, con una postilla però.  Una volta può accadere, due NO.
> 
> A volte passare attraverso situazioni che non coinvolgono interamente la parola tradimento porta a maturare su certi comportamenti da adottare fuori casa. Amicizia si, confidenze si, ma che restino tali senza quegli atteggiamenti di comportamento fisico o di parola che potrebbero innescare meccanismi indesiderati.


Esatto Ultimo. E' esattamente quello che ho detto a mia moglie. Speriamo di aver imparato entrambi da questa storia. Speriamo.


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Darty ha sbagliato.Sarà  partita come amicizia e a un certo punto le è  sfuggiata di mano...Ma nonostante le fantasie sessuali,a letto non ci è  finita.Ma vorrà  dire qualcosa si?Mi dirai "certo l'ho scoperta prima che ci andasse" ma ti assicuro che scoperta o meno se avesse voluto veramente superare la linea tra fantasia e realtà,tra il dire e il fare l'avrebbe fatto lo stesso e non te ne saresti accorto di nulla...I preti e le monache erano per sdrammatizzare e scherzare e non di certo per far irritare.
> 
> P.S :se vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio inizia ridimensionando e cercando a mettere una pietra sopra.Sennò  non ne uscite.


Ciao Eratò, grazie per il consiglio. Su questo hai perfettamente ragione. La pietra sopra ce l'ho messa, la difficoltà è riuscire a ridimensionare la cosa tenuto presente l'atteggiamento di mia moglie dopo la scoperta. Ma ce la sto mettendo tutta.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Darty ha sbagliato.Sarà  partita come amicizia e a un certo punto le è  sfuggiata di mano...Ma nonostante le fantasie sessuali,a letto non ci è  finita.Ma vorrà  dire qualcosa si?Mi dirai "certo l'ho scoperta prima che ci andasse" ma ti assicuro che scoperta o meno se avesse voluto veramente superare la linea tra fantasia e realtà,tra il dire e il fare l'avrebbe fatto lo stesso e non te ne saresti accorto di nulla...I preti e le monache erano per sdrammatizzare e scherzare e non di certo per far irritare.
> 
> P.S :se vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio inizia ridimensionando e cercando a mettere una pietra sopra.Sennò  non ne uscite.


Posso dire che a mio parere l'atto sessuale in sé è sopravvalutato, senza attirarmi gli strali del forum?
Voglio dire, qual è il limite che separa il tradimento vero, come inteso dalla maggior parte di voi, da quello "bianco"? Gli sbaciucchiamenti stanno di qua o di là?
Andare a letto con il tuo partner ufficiale e pensare/desiderare/immaginare di essere con l'altro tizio?


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Posso dire che a mio parere l'atto sessuale in sé è sopravvalutato, senza attirarmi gli strali del forum?
> Voglio dire, qual è il limite che separa il tradimento vero, come inteso dalla maggior parte di voi, da quello "bianco"? Gli sbaciucchiamenti stanno di qua o di là?
> Andare a letto con il tuo partner ufficiale e pensare/desiderare/immaginare di essere con l'altro tizio?


Se partiamo facendo il processo alle intenzioni e ai percorsi mentali non ne usciamo più  però eh?Poi se pensi che convivere con l'immagine del tuo/a compagno/a che si rotola sul letto con l'amante in mezzo a gemiti e sudore sia meno doloroso è  un 'altro discorso...Se trovi lo sbacciuchiamento un atto di tradimento,allora l'aprire le gambe o abbessare i pantaloni cosa lo trovi?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se partiamo facendo il processo alle intenzioni e ai percorsi mentali non ne usciamo più  però eh?Poi se pensi che convivere con l'immagine del tuo/a compagno/a che si rotola sul letto con l'amante in mezzo a gemiti e sudore sia meno doloroso è  un 'altro discorso...Se trovi lo sbacciuchiamento un atto di tradimento,allora l'aprire le gambe o abbessare i pantaloni cosa lo trovi?


Un atto di tradimento, né più né meno.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Posso dire che a mio parere l'atto sessuale in sé è sopravvalutato, senza attirarmi gli strali del forum?
> Voglio dire, qual è il limite che separa il tradimento vero, come inteso dalla maggior parte di voi, da quello "bianco"? Gli sbaciucchiamenti stanno di qua o di là?
> Andare a letto con il tuo partner ufficiale e pensare/desiderare/immaginare di essere con l'altro tizio?


Ti vuoi sentire veramente traditrice?
Vai a letto con un altro, scambiatici fluidi, senti la sue mani che ti scorrono su tutto il corpo, fatti penetrare da un corpo che non sia quello a cui sei abituata, leccalo, senti un sapore che non sia quello di sempre, devi perderti tra altre braccia, fisicamente in maniera totale.
Allora avrai tradito.
Col pensiero siamo bravi tutti.
Col pensiero è fantasia.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Un atto di tradimento, né più né meno.


Quindi tu al bacio lo consideri alla pari di scoparsi un'altra persona....E perché  sei rimasta solo a quello che consideri tradimento "bianco" e non sei andata oltre?


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mi pare di averlo scritto: per questioni logistiche.

E, rispondendo a Nicka (mi pare), no, non voglio sentirmi una traditrice, lo sono perché ho tradito la sua fiducia.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi pare di averlo scritto: per questioni logistiche.
> 
> E, rispondendo a Nicka (mi pare), no, non voglio sentirmi una traditrice, lo sono perché ho tradito la sua fiducia.


Il fatto che tu non l'abbia fatto per questioni logistiche non consente generalizzare  e tirare conclusioni per tutte quelle storie in cui l'atto sessuale non c'è stato...Non sono tutte le storie uguali.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Lungi da me il voler generalizzare o tirare conclusioni su storie personali.
Mi pare però che lo scopo dei fora sia quello di dare la propria opinione su vari argomenti, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Non pretendo certo che tutti la vivano come me, che peraltro non mi cospargo il capo di cenere né mi fustigo o quant'altro, ci mancherebbe.

Mi è capitato, mi sono sentita vagamente in colpa e morta lì.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte nel rispondere mi trovo molto in affanno, in imbarazzo. Perchè se mi proietto nel passato do una risposta diversa da quella che è  presente.
> Però se nel presente mi faccio forte della consapevolezza cosciente di ciò che stato, di quanto ero confuso, preso dal dolore, scrivo che, ci vuole molta volontà, ci vuole dare all'obiettivo primario, cioè il proprio benessere, lo scopo fermo della decisione presa....... uscirne.


Ciao Ultimo, probabilmente (ma non è detto) per te è passato più tempo dalla scoperta del tradimento ed il tempo gioca un ruolo fondamentale. Non da ultimo, sicuramente anche la componente caratteriale è importante, non tutti riescono ad essere coerenti e fermi nel perseguire il proprio benessere, pur desiderandolo fermamente, la strada è tortuosa, difficile, insidiosa. Un po' come scalare una montagna...quando pensi di essere ad un buon punto ecco che riscendi verso valle.. insomma il discorso che si faceva prima sul circolo vizioso.
Esiste inoltre un'altra variabile : se si decide di ricucire realmente  il rapporto, o se si opta per una convivenza "pacifica" nella quale pensiamo di stare a galla senza troppo coinvolgimento emotivo, oppure ancora chi resta per i figli etc. pur sapendo che è tutta una farsa.
Quando parli di proprio benessere, ti riferisci al fatto di ritrovare  un TUO  personale equilibrio, indipendentemente dalla tua compagna ? ( scusa se mi permetto, non conosco la tua storia)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Lungi da me il voler generalizzare o tirare conclusioni su storie personali.
> Mi pare però che lo scopo dei fora sia quello di dare la propria opinione su vari argomenti, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Non pretendo certo che tutti la vivano come me, che peraltro non mi cospargo il capo di cenere né mi fustigo o quant'altro, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Mi è capitato, mi sono sentita vagamente in colpa e morta lì.


Sono d'accordo con te Vipera gentile, ciascuno vive le situazioni a modo suo, ci si confronta anche per comprendere, capire, poi i conti con la nostra coscienza li facciamo da soli...


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Vipera gentile, ciascuno vive le situazioni a modo suo, ci si confronta anche per comprendere, capire, poi i conti con la nostra coscienza li facciamo da soli...


Ti reputerei, se sapessi come diavolo si fa con Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ricordare che stiamo parlando di esseri umani con una vita propria,le proprie debolezze e una vita sociale che comporta l'interazione sociale con altri esseri umani al di fuori dei coniugi...*.Per cui un intesa e una confidenza si può  stabilire* e portare anche a qualche rapporto cosidetto "platonico" senza necessariamente andare oltre...Le uniche persone immuni da queste realtà  sono gli eremiti e i preti/monache (ma pure loro mica tanto )



Sì, ma ciò non toglie che la cosa porti lo stesso tanto dispiacere al partner.
Quando si ama si vuole essere NOI i confidenti dell'altro/a e non ci deve essere nessun terzo incomodo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Ho scritto qualche mese fa ma la discussione ha preso un'altra piega e ho lasciato petdere. In breve mi ha tradita per un mese con la ragazza del suo e del mio migliore amico (ormai ex), ho scoperto tutto io. Nostro figlio aveva 5 mesi al tempo.
> 
> l'impegno c'è da parte sua, ma è dura, molto. La storia è  iniziata come relazione platonica... ovviamente non è  rimasta tale.


Nena ho visto che hai chiuso il tuo thread, quindi ti rispondo qui.
Come stanno andando le cose ora ? Ti sei ripresa un po' ? 




Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ti reputerei, se sapessi come diavolo si fa con Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo, probabilmente (ma non è detto) per te è passato più tempo dalla scoperta del tradimento ed il tempo gioca un ruolo fondamentale. Non da ultimo, sicuramente anche la componente caratteriale è importante, non tutti riescono ad essere coerenti e fermi nel perseguire il proprio benessere, pur desiderandolo fermamente, la strada è tortuosa, difficile, insidiosa. Un po' come scalare una montagna...quando pensi di essere ad un buon punto ecco che riscendi verso valle.. insomma il discorso che si faceva prima sul circolo vizioso.
> Esiste inoltre un'altra variabile : se si decide di ricucire realmente  il rapporto, o se si opta per una convivenza "pacifica" nella quale pensiamo di stare a galla senza troppo coinvolgimento emotivo, oppure ancora chi resta per i figli etc. pur sapendo che è tutta una farsa.
> Quando parli di proprio benessere, ti riferisci al fatto di ritrovare  un TUO  personale equilibrio, indipendentemente dalla tua compagna ? ( scusa se mi permetto, non conosco la tua storia)


Nel momento in cui io parlo di passato e presente, è perchè Vi  capisco, o almeno credo, perchè io ci sono passato, ho vissuto il tradimento come VOI e volevo farvelo sapere, tutto qua. Nel presente e qua devi scusarmi perchè posso peccare di presunzione, mi ritrovo in una condizione dove il tradimento NON ESISTE PIU', esiste il ricordo di questo e il suo percorso che mi ha cambiato e formato nella persona che leggi. Quindi di colui che avendo attraversato un baratro che conosce bene crede di comprendervi e darvi spunti su come uscirne, su come fare, e per come ho scritto inizialmente anche una spalla virtuale dove sfogarsi. E io sarò pronto o a incazzarmi, nella mia maniera che sarebbe poi quel modo che interpreto io e che secondo me potrebbe servirvi, o anche ad ascoltare e far partecipe rispondendo attraverso la mia storia. Spero di essermi spiegato.

Ti rispondo sulle due ultime righe in cui mi poni una domanda. Trovare l'equilibrio o la fiducia o tutto quello che inizialmente si perde, passa attraverso la scoperta del tradimento e le continue domande, discorsi etc che si hanno col partner, a me è durato ehmm.. tanto. Dopo questo ritrovare se stessi e la perdita subita in fiducia, in equilibrio e certezze, deve passare attraverso il convincimento di smetterla di porsi continuamente delle domande, di stare a tormentarsi continuamente, di andare a cercare quella virgola mal messa per porsi un dubbio e rimescolare sempre la solita frittata. Bisogna andare avanti, hai fatto domande? hai ricevuto risposte? AVETE deciso di darvi un'altra opportunità? Benissimo, allora FALLO.  Chi costruisce un futuro lo costruisce attraverso il presente. Se nel presente tu menti a te stesso ne pagherai le conseguenze con te stesso e con gli altri. Quindi che si cominci a maturare sul serio, che si prenda coscienza di aver fatto una scelta, e soprattutto, si prenda coscienza che bisogna rendere conto per primi sempre a se stessi, valutando se stessi e standoci bene, starai e staranno tutti bene. 
Un cosa che ho già scritto recentemente, è quella di pensare al passato, quello prima del tradimento intendo, come un periodo favoloso...! Quel periodo invece non lo è favoloso, quel periodo è la vita, vita che è dura, è difficile, è massacrante, e quello che verrà dopo il chiarimento del tradimento sarà lo stesso massacrante. Impariamo a viverla sta vita, perchè è dura, non è una favola. E dobbiamo rendere conto soltanto al nostro equilibrio come riflesso di una vita di coppia se si è scelto la coppia, altrimenti nostra soltanto. 


:matto:


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma ciò non toglie che la cosa porti lo stesso tanto dispiacere al partner.
> Quando si ama si vuole essere NOI i confidenti dell'altro/a e non ci deve essere nessun terzo incomodo.


Quoto! Brava Diletta...


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui io parlo di passato e presente, è perchè Vi  capisco, o almeno credo, perchè io ci sono passato, ho vissuto il tradimento come VOI e volevo farvelo sapere, tutto qua. Nel presente e qua devi scusarmi perchè posso peccare di presunzione, mi ritrovo in una condizione dove il tradimento NON ESISTE PIU', esiste il ricordo di questo e il suo percorso che mi ha cambiato e formato nella persona che leggi. Quindi di colui che avendo attraversato un baratro che conosce bene crede di comprendervi e darvi spunti su come uscirne, su come fare, e per come ho scritto inizialmente anche una spalla virtuale dove sfogarsi. E io sarò pronto o a incazzarmi, nella mia maniera che sarebbe poi quel modo che interpreto io e che secondo me potrebbe servirvi, o anche ad ascoltare e far partecipe rispondendo attraverso la mia storia. Spero di essermi spiegato.
> 
> Ti rispondo sulle due ultime righe in cui mi poni una domanda. Trovare l'equilibrio o la fiducia o tutto quello che inizialmente si perde, passa attraverso la scoperta del tradimento e le continue domande, discorsi etc che si hanno col partner, a me è durato ehmm.. tanto. Dopo questo ritrovare se stessi e la perdita subita in fiducia, in equilibrio e certezze, deve passare attraverso il convincimento di smetterla di porsi continuamente delle domande, di stare a tormentarsi continuamente, di andare a cercare quella virgola mal messa per porsi un dubbio e rimescolare sempre la solita frittata. Bisogna andare avanti, hai fatto domande? hai ricevuto risposte? AVETE deciso di darvi un'altra opportunità? Benissimo, allora FALLO.  Chi costruisce un futuro lo costruisce attraverso il presente. Se nel presente tu menti a te stesso ne pagherai le conseguenze con te stesso e con gli altri. Quindi che si cominci a maturare sul serio, che si prenda coscienza di aver fatto una scelta, e soprattutto, si prenda coscienza che bisogna rendere conto per primi sempre a se stessi, valutando se stessi e standoci bene, starai e staranno tutti bene.
> Un cosa che ho già scritto recentemente, è quella di pensare al passato, quello prima del tradimento intendo, come un periodo favoloso...! Quel periodo invece non lo è favoloso, quel periodo è la vita, vita che è dura, è difficile, è massacrante, e quello che verrà dopo il chiarimento del tradimento sarà lo stesso massacrante. Impariamo a viverla sta vita, perchè è dura, non è una favola. E dobbiamo rendere conto soltanto al nostro equilibrio come riflesso di una vita di coppia se si è scelto la coppia, altrimenti nostra soltanto.
> ...


Post straordinario, davvero. Grazie per la tua testimonianza.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma ciò non toglie che la cosa porti lo stesso tanto dispiacere al partner.
> Quando si ama si vuole essere NOI i confidenti dell'altro/a e non ci deve essere nessun terzo incomodo.


Allora anche gli amici/amiche possono minare un rapporto se la mettiamo così. ..mah...magari il mio ex si fosse fermato alla chiacchiera...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui io parlo di passato e presente, è perchè Vi  capisco, o almeno credo, perchè io ci sono passato, ho vissuto il tradimento come VOI e volevo farvelo sapere, tutto qua. Nel presente e qua devi scusarmi perchè posso peccare di presunzione, mi ritrovo in una condizione dove il tradimento NON ESISTE PIU', esiste il ricordo di questo e il suo percorso che mi ha cambiato e formato nella persona che leggi. Quindi di colui che avendo attraversato un baratro che conosce bene crede di comprendervi e darvi spunti su come uscirne, su come fare, e per come ho scritto inizialmente anche una spalla virtuale dove sfogarsi. E io sarò pronto o a incazzarmi, nella mia maniera che sarebbe poi quel modo che interpreto io e che secondo me potrebbe servirvi, o anche ad ascoltare e far partecipe rispondendo attraverso la mia storia. Spero di essermi spiegato.
> 
> Ti rispondo sulle due ultime righe in cui mi poni una domanda. Trovare l'equilibrio o la fiducia o tutto quello che inizialmente si perde, passa attraverso la scoperta del tradimento e le continue domande, discorsi etc che si hanno col partner, a me è durato ehmm.. tanto. Dopo questo ritrovare se stessi e la perdita subita in fiducia, in equilibrio e certezze, deve passare attraverso il convincimento di smetterla di porsi continuamente delle domande, di stare a tormentarsi continuamente, di andare a cercare quella virgola mal messa per porsi un dubbio e rimescolare sempre la solita frittata. Bisogna andare avanti, hai fatto domande? hai ricevuto risposte? AVETE deciso di darvi un'altra opportunità? Benissimo, allora FALLO.  Chi costruisce un futuro lo costruisce attraverso il presente. Se nel presente tu menti a te stesso ne pagherai le conseguenze con te stesso e con gli altri. Quindi che si cominci a maturare sul serio, che si prenda coscienza di aver fatto una scelta, e soprattutto, si prenda coscienza che bisogna rendere conto per primi sempre a se stessi, valutando se stessi e standoci bene, starai e staranno tutti bene.
> Un cosa che ho già scritto recentemente, è quella di pensare al passato, quello prima del tradimento intendo, come un periodo favoloso...! Quel periodo invece non lo è favoloso, quel periodo è la vita, vita che è dura, è difficile, è massacrante, e quello che verrà dopo il chiarimento del tradimento sarà lo stesso massacrante. Impariamo a viverla sta vita, perchè è dura, non è una favola. E dobbiamo rendere conto soltanto al nostro equilibrio come riflesso di una vita di coppia se si è scelto la coppia, altrimenti nostra soltanto.
> ...


Grazie Ultimo. sei stato chiarissimo. 
Mi sembra anche evidente che il tuo è il racconto del* tuo *percorso personale, ( che probabilmente dura già da un tot di tempo)... e pertanto comprendi gli scivoloni, le incongruenze, la disarmonia mentale che talvolta si impossessa di noi traditi.. nonostante magari i propositi siano ottimi. Quando la ferita è ancora fresca, sanguina spesso. Come spesso è stato scritto qui nel forum occorre metabolizzare il tutto, a piccoli passi. La rabbia deve uscire tutta, così come la delusione, il rancore, il dispiacere. Verissimo quello che dici sul passato prima del tradimento, lo penso anch'io.
Dobbiamo proiettarci e vivere unicamente nel presente ed essere coerenti con le nostre decisioni se pur tutto ciò comporta delle difficoltà, ma nella vita non vi è nulla di facile...
grazie ancora.



Eratò ha detto:


> Allora anche gli amici/amiche possono minare un rapporto se la mettiamo così. ..mah...magari il mio ex si fosse fermato alla chiacchiera...


Già, verrebbe da pensare così.. ed è ovvio che così non è. Siamo a contatto con persone ogni giorno: colleghi, amici, conoscenti. Ma io credo che in fondo, si possano creare dei "sodalizi puliti", basati sulla simpatia, su passioni in comune, ci si può trovare in sintonia con un'altra persona senza aver comunque altre finalità...


----------



## Darty (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo. sei stato chiarissimo.
> Mi sembra anche evidente che il tuo è il racconto del* tuo *percorso personale, ( che probabilmente dura già da un tot di tempo)... e pertanto comprendi gli scivoloni, le incongruenze, la disarmonia mentale che talvolta si impossessa di noi traditi.. nonostante magari i propositi siano ottimi. Quando la ferita è ancora fresca, sanguina spesso. Come spesso è stato scritto qui nel forum occorre metabolizzare il tutto, a piccoli passi. La rabbia deve uscire tutta, così come la delusione, il rancore, il dispiacere. Verissimo quello che dici sul passato prima del tradimento, lo penso anch'io.
> Dobbiamo proiettarci e vivere unicamente nel presente ed essere coerenti con le nostre decisioni se pur tutto ciò comporta delle difficoltà, ma nella vita non vi è nulla di facile...
> grazie ancora.
> ...


Brava Fiore, ti quoto in pieno. Passa una buona serata.


----------



## Trinità (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui io parlo di passato e presente, è perchè Vi  capisco, o almeno credo, perchè io ci sono passato, ho vissuto il tradimento come VOI e volevo farvelo sapere, tutto qua. Nel presente e qua devi scusarmi perchè posso peccare di presunzione, mi ritrovo in una condizione dove il tradimento NON ESISTE PIU', esiste il ricordo di questo e il suo percorso che mi ha cambiato e formato nella persona che leggi. Quindi di colui che avendo attraversato un baratro che conosce bene crede di comprendervi e darvi spunti su come uscirne, su come fare, e per come ho scritto inizialmente anche una spalla virtuale dove sfogarsi. E io sarò pronto o a incazzarmi, nella mia maniera che sarebbe poi quel modo che interpreto io e che secondo me potrebbe servirvi, o anche ad ascoltare e far partecipe rispondendo attraverso la mia storia. Spero di essermi spiegato.
> 
> Ti rispondo sulle due ultime righe in cui mi poni una domanda. Trovare l'equilibrio o la fiducia o tutto quello che inizialmente si perde, passa attraverso la scoperta del tradimento e le continue domande, discorsi etc che si hanno col partner, a me è durato ehmm.. tanto. Dopo questo ritrovare se stessi e la perdita subita in fiducia, in equilibrio e certezze, deve passare attraverso il convincimento di smetterla di porsi continuamente delle domande, di stare a tormentarsi continuamente, di andare a cercare quella virgola mal messa per porsi un dubbio e rimescolare sempre la solita frittata. Bisogna andare avanti, hai fatto domande? hai ricevuto risposte? AVETE deciso di darvi un'altra opportunità? Benissimo, allora FALLO.  Chi costruisce un futuro lo costruisce attraverso il presente. Se nel presente tu menti a te stesso ne pagherai le conseguenze con te stesso e con gli altri. Quindi che si cominci a maturare sul serio, che si prenda coscienza di aver fatto una scelta, e soprattutto, si prenda coscienza che bisogna rendere conto per primi sempre a se stessi, valutando se stessi e standoci bene, starai e staranno tutti bene.
> Un cosa che ho già scritto recentemente, è quella di pensare al passato, quello prima del tradimento intendo, come un periodo favoloso...! Quel periodo invece non lo è favoloso, quel periodo è la vita, vita che è dura, è difficile, è massacrante, e quello che verrà dopo il chiarimento del tradimento sarà lo stesso massacrante. Impariamo a viverla sta vita, perchè è dura, non è una favola. E dobbiamo rendere conto soltanto al nostro equilibrio come riflesso di una vita di coppia se si è scelto la coppia, altrimenti nostra soltanto.
> ...


COMPLIMENTI!


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

stavo riflettendo sul mio tradimento e di come ne sono uscita fuori. 
A dire il vero, con le ossa spezzate. Tradita per mesi come donna, persona e madre. Nel momento della scoperta, ero limpida e chiarissima nella mente e ho saputo nell'istante che, una cosa di tale portata, è impossibile riconciliare per trovare una unione ... Ma poi, ho deciso di tentare ugualmente. Ed è stata una buona decisione, perché dopo un lungo travaglio, più suo che mio, anche lui ha capito, forse più di me, che si era spinto troppo in là. La nostra separazione ci ha uniti più che mai. 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (27 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stavo riflettendo sul mio tradimento e di come ne sono uscita fuori.
> A dire il vero, con le ossa spezzate. Tradita per mesi come donna, persona e madre. Nel momento della scoperta, ero limpida e chiarissima nella mente e ho saputo nell'istante che, una cosa di tale portata, è impossibile riconciliare per trovare una unione ... Ma poi, ho deciso di tentare ugualmente. Ed è stata una buona decisione, perché dopo un lungo travaglio, più suo che mio, anche lui ha capito, forse più di me, che si era spinto troppo in là. La nostra separazione ci ha uniti più che mai.
> ...


Ciao,

complimenti pure a TE....


trinità


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti vuoi sentire veramente traditrice?
> Vai a letto con un altro, scambiatici fluidi, senti la sue mani che ti scorrono su tutto il corpo, fatti penetrare da un corpo che non sia quello a cui sei abituata, leccalo, senti un sapore che non sia quello di sempre, devi perderti tra altre braccia, fisicamente in maniera totale.
> Allora avrai tradito.
> Col pensiero siamo bravi tutti.
> Col pensiero è fantasia.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma ciò non toglie che la cosa porti lo stesso tanto dispiacere al partner.
> Quando si ama si vuole essere NOI i confidenti dell'altro/a e non ci deve essere nessun terzo incomodo.


Ma tu, povera mentecatta, hai avuto un solo uomo, già prima dello scoprire i tradimenti passati di sto fenomeno di tuo marito manco uscivi di casa a momenti e adesso, BRUTTA CAPRA che dici di esserti aperta al mondo manco un/a cazzo di confidente? Ma come cazzo fai ad essere così totalmente, perdutamente, realmente scema?


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Posso dire che a mio parere l'atto sessuale in sé è sopravvalutato, senza attirarmi gli strali del forum?
> Voglio dire, qual è il limite che separa il tradimento vero, come inteso dalla maggior parte di voi, da quello "bianco"? Gli sbaciucchiamenti stanno di qua o di là?
> Andare a letto con il tuo partner ufficiale e pensare/desiderare/immaginare di essere con l'altro tizio?


Rispetto il tuo parere ma non lo condivido. 
C'è chi riesce a fermarsi prima e massimo rispetto per chi riesce a contenersi.
Purtroppo la realtà parla di tradimenti 'completi', quelli in 'bianco' saranno davvero in percentuale talmente marginale da non fare neanche statistica...e poi, mettendosi per un attimo dalla parte dei 'traditori'...secondo me uno che ha tradito senza manco sfiorare l'amante manco si sente traditore, e il senso di colpa (già ai minimi in quelli che ne hanno combinate di cotte e di crude) è semplicemente inesistente...magari si incazza pure se lo tratti come tale...:rotfl:


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

La monogamia è innaturale.
La butto lì per vedere l'effetto che fa


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu, povera mentecatta, hai avuto un solo uomo, già prima dello scoprire i tradimenti passati di sto fenomeno di tuo marito manco uscivi di casa a momenti e adesso, BRUTTA CAPRA che dici di esserti aperta al mondo manco un/a cazzo di confidente? Ma come cazzo fai ad essere così totalmente, perdutamente, realmente scema?


mentecatta perché è una  donna che è stata fedele ad un uomo e ha amato solo lui?
a me stupisce sempre quanto questi tuoi insulti gratuiti passino nell'indifferenza totale quando magari si fanno le pulci a cazzatine.
perché deve essere normale rivolgersi alle persone in questo modo,me lo spiegate senza tirare in ballo sta schiettezza del menga.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mentecatta perché è una  donna che è stata fedele ad un uomo e ha amato solo lui?
> a me stupisce sempre quanto questi tuoi insulti gratuiti passino nell'indifferenza totale quando magari si fanno le pulci a cazzatine.
> perché deve essere normale rivolgersi alle persone in questo modo,me lo spiegate senza tirare in ballo sta schiettezza del menga.


Tipo te.

No. Mentecatta perché quando leggo quella roba a cui ho risposto penso a sta beota che per sua stessa ammissione prima di scoprire i tradimenti del coniuge viveva fuori dal mondo per lui (detto da lei), che adesso che scrive d'essersi aperta al mondo dopo i tradimenti e che, ancora, in realtà vive in un mondo di fantasia tutto suo perché altrimenti non ce la fa (sempre detto da lei), affermare che non è, non sarebbe in grado MANCO di avere un/a confidente, mi viene voglia davvero di mettere mano alla pistola, come diceva il mai troppo compianto Goebbels. Capito? Porca puttana questa non scrive di niente che non sia il tradimento non perché non le va, ma perché NON SA UN CAZZO. E dimmi tu ad una che oggi sta così dopo enne anni di forum quanto bene hai fatto TU, che non sei schietta per un cazzo e sei solo una vecchia pusillanime che si preoccupa prima di come apparirebbe scrivendo qualcosa e poi magari di scriverla. VAFFANCULO.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Tipo te.
> *
> No. Mentecatta perché quando leggo quella roba a cui ho risposto penso a sta beota che per sua stessa ammissione prima di scoprire i tradimenti del coniuge viveva fuori dal mondo per lui (detto da lei), che adesso che scrive d'essersi aperta al mondo dopo i tradimenti e che, ancora, in realtà vive in un mondo di fantasia tutto suo perché altrimenti non ce la fa (sempre detto da lei), affermare che non è, non sarebbe in grado MANCO di avere un/a confidente, mi viene voglia davvero di mettere mano alla pistola, come diceva il mai troppo compianto Goebbels. Capito? Porca puttana questa non scrive di niente che non sia il tradimento non perché non le va, ma perché NON SA UN CAZZO. E dimmi tu ad una che oggi sta così dopo enne anni di forum quanto bene hai fatto TU, che non sei schietta per un cazzo e sei solo una vecchia pusillanime che si preoccupa prima di come apparirebbe scrivendo qualcosa e poi magari di scriverla. VAFFANCULO.


la schiettezza era la tua , quella di cui parlano i tuoi fans.
poniamo che sia tutto come dici , quello che mi chiedo 
è se è normale questa tua enfasi condita da insulti davvero esagerati nel contesto.in un altro posto  la gente ti darebbe del matto , qui sei protetto come un piccolo panda.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la schiettezza era la tua , quella di cui parlano i tuoi fans.
> poniamo che sia tutto come dici , quello che mi chiedo
> è se è normale questa tua enfasi condita da insulti davvero esagerati nel contesto.in un altro posto  la gente ti darebbe del matto , qui sei protetto come un piccolo panda.


Quali altri posti? Dove? Sul forum del Messagero di S. Antonio? Tu credi veramente che quei poveri frati all'ennesima perla non t'avrebbero cacciata a calci in culo? Ovviamente a meno che tu non avessi sottoscritto l'abbonamento alla rivista. Cosa che tu non faresti perchè sei tirchia come la merda, e quindi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quali altri posti? Dove? Sul forum del Messagero di S. Antonio? Tu credi veramente che quei poveri frati all'ennesima perla non t'avrebbero cacciata a calci in culo? Ovviamente a meno che tu non avessi sottoscritto l'abbonamento alla rivista. Cosa che tu non faresti perchè sei tirchia come la merda, e quindi.


mi sei proprio mancato, 
sembra niente ma ho la pelle piùdistesa


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La monogamia è innaturale.
> La butto lì per vedere l'effetto che fa


dissento....nel senso che ho un immediato attacco di dissenteria a spruzzo


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mentecatta perché è una  donna che è stata fedele ad un uomo e ha amato solo lui?
> a me stupisce sempre quanto questi tuoi insulti gratuiti passino nell'indifferenza totale quando magari si fanno le pulci a cazzatine.
> perché deve essere normale rivolgersi alle persone in questo modo,me lo spiegate senza tirare in ballo sta schiettezza del menga.


Giusto o sbagliato passano nell'indifferenza perchè ad un certo punto ti pare di leggere un disco rotto...
E' come quando in estate ti assalgono le mosche, le scacci ma sono sempre lì...
Magari ti sei pure comprata la racchetta ammazzazanzare cinesissima, con le zanzere funziona...le elimina definitivamente, ma con le mosche no, al massimo sbruciacchiano le ali, ma quelle stanno ancora lì a ronzare a infastidire e sono pure veloci, quindi non riesci ad ammazzarle a mano nuda...
E senti sto zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz di fondo, ti irriti, scleri, dopo un po' ci fai abitudine.
E l'abitudine si sa è deleteria, non ti fa nemmeno più reagire.

Ps: l'esempio della mosca gliel'ho volutamente servito su un piatto d'argento...

Pps: per me la schiettezza non è questa. Qui è pieno di gente schietta mi pare, ma che usa terminologie di tutt'altro stampo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sei proprio mancato,
> sembra niente ma ho la pelle piùdistesa


E la seconda volta che me lo scrivi, senza contare la mia firma immortale. Tra un po' mi proporrai di fare il modello per qualche campagna promozionale di sailcazzo (probabilmente articoli per senza tetto) e con una scusa approfitterai di me dietro un tendaggio.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento....nel senso che ho un immediato attacco di dissenteria a spruzzo


Dicono ci sia un virus in giro...:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto o sbagliato passano nell'indifferenza perchè ad un certo punto ti pare di leggere un disco rotto...
> E' come quando in estate ti assalgono le mosche, le scacci ma sono sempre lì...
> Magari ti sei pure comprata la racchetta ammazzazanzare cinesissima, con le zanzere funziona...le elimina definitivamente, ma con le mosche no, al massimo sbruciacchiano le ali, ma quelle stanno ancora lì a ronzare a infastidire e sono pure veloci, quindi non riesci ad ammazzarle a mano nuda...
> E senti sto zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz di fondo, ti irriti, scleri, dopo un po' ci fai abitudine.
> ...


Ah? Interessante.


----------



## Nicka (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah? Interessante.


Sai com'è, prevenire è meglio che bla bla bla...


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento....nel senso che ho un immediato attacco di dissenteria a spruzzo


Non era quello l'effetto voluto, ma sul serio pensi che la monogamia non sia un costrutto culturale?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la seconda volta che me lo scrivi, senza contare la mia firma immortale. Tra un po' mi proporrai di fare il modello per qualche campagna promozionale di sailcazzo (probabilmente articoli per senza tetto) e con una scusa approfitterai di me dietro un tendaggio.


io non so come dirtelo....la frase della firma era ironica:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai com'è, prevenire è meglio che bla bla bla...


Ma tanto mica ci fai caso.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non era quello l'effetto voluto, ma sul serio pensi che la monogamia non sia un costrutto culturale?


ti spiace se ne parliamo in un altro momento:gabinetto:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non so come dirtelo....la frase della firma era ironica:singleeye:


Beccati questa Nonna:

8=============================================================================D

Basta che te levi la dentiera e andremo d'accordo.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E la seconda volta che me lo scrivi, senza contare la mia firma immortale. Tra un po' mi proporrai di fare il modello per qualche campagna promozionale di sailcazzo (probabilmente articoli per senza tetto) e *con una scusa approfitterai di me dietro un tendaggio.*



...non sopravvalutarti che poi pecchi di presunzione!


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allora anche gli amici/amiche possono minare un rapporto se la mettiamo così. ..mah...magari il mio ex si fosse fermato alla chiacchiera...



Secondo me è sempre questione di buon senso e misura.
Il troppo stroppia sempre.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La monogamia è innaturale.
> La butto lì per vedere l'effetto che fa


per alcuni effettivamente è così,
per altri è questione di essere completamente appagati dall'amore per una persona , *quella* persona .penso che conti soprattutto l'incontro più che l'indole
non potrei giurare che con un altro uomo non avrei potuto tradire


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per alcuni effettivamente è così,
> per altri è questione di essere completamente appagati dall'amore per una persona , *quella* persona .penso che conti *soprattutto l'incontro più che l'indole
> *non potrei giurare che con un altro uomo non avrei potuto tradire


io credo che si tratti di decisione.
si sceglie di essere fedeli a una persona. in questo senso sì che è innaturale, è una decisione ragionata, razionale.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io credo che si tratti di decisione.
> si sceglie di essere fedeli a una persona. *in questo senso sì che è innaturale, è una decisione ragionata, razionale*.


non sono in grado di parlarne in generale, può essere


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non sopravvalutarti che poi pecchi di presunzione!


Diletta cosa ne pensi dell'ISIS e di tutta la faccenda dell'immigrazione che potrebbe portare con sè potenziali cellule terroristiche?


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io credo che si tratti di decisione.
> si sceglie di essere fedeli a una persona. in questo senso sì che è innaturale, è una decisione ragionata, razionale.



Ciao

sarò molto ingenua. Ma non ci ho mai pensato prima. 
Era una cosa, che faceva parte dei film ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarò molto ingenua. Ma non ci ho mai pensato prima.
> Era una cosa, che faceva parte dei film ...
> ...


ciao sienne, buongiorno. non ho capito cosa vuoi dire quando scrivi che "faceva parte dei film". 
intendi la monogamia?


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono in grado di parlarne in generale, può essere


ah, nemmeno io, la mia è un'ipotesi.
suppongo che in un lungo matrimonio, per quanto felice eccetera, possa capitare di sentirsi attratti da qualcun'altro.
se si decide di non tradire il propro marito è perché non si vuole farlo, mettendo sul piatto della bilancia una serie di pro e contro, tra i quali vanno certamente considerati anche gli eventuali sensi di colpa, il fatto di dover mentire e via così.


----------



## drusilla (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io credo che si tratti di decisione.
> si sceglie di essere fedeli a una persona. in questo senso sì che è innaturale, è una decisione ragionata, razionale.



OT: hai visto che le vipere si sono liberate? :rock::salta::sman:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, nemmeno io, la mia è un'ipotesi.
> suppongo che in un lungo matrimonio, per quanto felice eccetera, possa capitare di sentirsi attratti da qualcun'altro.
> se si decide di non tradire il propro marito* è perché non si vuole farlo*, mettendo sul piatto della bilancia una serie di pro e contro, tra i quali vanno certamente considerati anche gli eventuali sensi di colpa, il fatto di dover mentire e via così.


Mica vero.


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> OT: hai visto che le vipere si sono liberate? :rock::salta::sman:



ayeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!
io sono già lì a stronzeggiare. 
è uno dei posti in cui non sono così seria! :festa:


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica vero.


e cos'altro?
non si sa farlo?


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao sienne, buongiorno. non ho capito cosa vuoi dire quando scrivi che "faceva parte dei film".
> intendi la monogamia?



Ciao

scusa, ho fatto un salto di pensieri ... no, stavo pensando ai tradimenti. 

Per la sopravvivenza della specie, possono valere sia le forme monogame come poligame. 
Ci sono ancora luoghi, dove è la donna che ha più uomini ... solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah, nemmeno io, la mia è un'ipotesi.
> suppongo che in un lungo matrimonio, per quanto felice eccetera, possa capitare di sentirsi attratti da qualcun'altro.
> se si decide di non tradire il propro marito è perché non si vuole farlo, mettendo sul piatto della bilancia una serie di pro e contro, tra i quali vanno certamente considerati anche gli eventuali sensi di colpa, il fatto di dover mentire e via così.


secondo me è molto più semplice e spontanea la cosa; se c'è un'attrazione momentanea e superficiale ti scivola addosso senza lasciare strascichi e al massimo puoi fare in modo di non approfondire stupidamente .
senza troppi ragionamenti e strategie


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e cos'altro?
> non si sa farlo?


Occhio e croce.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che tutto ci può stare. 
A me la scintilla che serve per farci un pensiero, non si è mai accesa. 
Certo, sono stata corteggiata ecc. ... mi faceva piacere, come no, ma niente più. 
E non perché facevo un ragionamento, ma mi veniva così ... 
Sicuramente c'è chi un ragionamento se lo fa ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

credo anche io che tutto ci possa stare.
ci sarà sicuramente qualcuno, come dice joey, che non sa gestire la cosa, quindi non si lancia neppure a organizzare ecc.
ci saranno altri a cui proprio non passa per la mente, come sienne, altri che sentono che la cosa sia molto legata al proprio partner come minerva e via così.
la questione della decisione comunque, sempre secondo me, c'entra.
sono fedele perché non voglio altri uomini, non li desidero e tutto, ma c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti dell'altro, di un comune progetto.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo anche io che tutto ci possa stare.
> ci sarà sicuramente qualcuno, come dice joey, che non sa gestire la cosa, quindi non si lancia neppure a organizzare ecc.
> ci saranno altri a cui proprio non passa per la mente, come sienne, altri che sentono che la cosa sia molto legata al proprio partner come minerva e via così.
> la questione della decisione comunque, sempre secondo me, c'entra.
> sono fedele perché non voglio altri uomini, non li desidero e tutto, ma c'è anche l'assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti dell'altro, di un comune progetto.



Ciao

credo, cha siamo un po' fregati, perché non siamo ben programmati ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La monogamia è innaturale.
> La butto lì per vedere l'effetto che fa



É da quando ha scoperto come usare il pollice opponibile che l'uomo modifica la natura...


----------



## Vipera gentile (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É da quando ha scoperto come usare il pollice opponibile che l'uomo modifica la natura...


Indubbiamente. La fame e la sete però non è riuscito a modificarli, ad esempio.
La monogamia ha avuto un discreto successo, ma non stupiamoci se esiste tradinet.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta cosa ne pensi dell'ISIS e di tutta la faccenda dell'immigrazione che* potrebbe portare *con sè *potenziali* cellule terroristiche?


O.T.
Perché poni queste ipotesi?
La minaccia non è più "in potenza" ma in atto, già, ma tu non hai capito.

E comunque per tornare al tuo colorito post dell'altra pagina...
ti ribadisco che tu non sai un cazzo di me e della mia vita.
Intanto tu pensa alla tua, mentecatto e cafone, e ti ho fatto un complimento.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

*colui che*

è responsabile e al tempo stesso trova spontaneo non desiderare nessun altro, è in una botte di ferro.
Solo ad un innamoramento non potrebbe sfuggire, ma anche qui se blocca la cosa sul nascere, come ha detto Minerva, non corre pericoli, e in questo caso interviene in aiuto anche la volontà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> O.T.
> Perché poni queste ipotesi?
> La minaccia non è più "in potenza" ma in atto, già, ma tu non hai capito.
> 
> ...



Io ci tengo a precisare che vorrei che uscissi da questo 3d perché secondo me continuare a girare attorno allo stesso perno non ti darà risposte o sollievo. Specialmente se continui a confrontarti solo con chi ha esperienze analoghe alle tue, invece di tirarvi fuori vi tenete sotto. Secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ci tengo a precisare che vorrei che uscissi da questo 3d perché secondo me continuare a girare attorno allo stesso perno non ti darà risposte o sollievo. Specialmente se continui a confrontarti solo con chi ha esperienze analoghe alle tue, invece di tirarvi fuori vi tenete sotto. Secondo me.


Quoto
mi vengono i brividi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> O.T.
> Perché poni queste ipotesi?
> La minaccia non è più "in potenza" ma in atto, già, ma tu non hai capito.
> 
> ...


Ma quale non ho capito, su. La minaccia e' che di solito quelli degli attentati, ovvero che li compiono, sono cittadini di quello stato ove poi fanno robe. Da almeno una generazione, tipo quelli di Charlie. Ti parlavo, al contrario, del rischio paventato dal solertissimo e sveglissimo Gentiloni. Solo che siccome vivi nel magico mondo di Diletta di tutto il resto che non sia tradimento non sai e non capisci nulla, ed anche col tradimento per l'amore di Cristo. Quando andrai dall'onnipotente, tu che credi, speri ti dira' brava per essere stata una tale pecora scervellata senza nerbo? Rispondi.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> è responsabile e al tempo stesso trova spontaneo non desiderare nessun altro, *è in una botte di ferro.*
> Solo ad un innamoramento non potrebbe sfuggire, ma anche qui se blocca la cosa sul nascere, come ha detto Minerva, non corre pericoli, e in questo caso interviene in aiuto anche la volontà.


Nu ... manco pe gnente ... tu sei responsabile ecc., io sono responsabile ecc ... ma mica facciamo coppia ... siamo due singoli responsabili ecc. ...


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ci tengo a precisare che vorrei che uscissi da questo 3d perché secondo me continuare a girare attorno allo stesso perno non ti darà risposte o sollievo. Specialmente se continui a confrontarti solo con chi ha esperienze analoghe alle tue, invece di tirarvi fuori vi tenete sotto. Secondo me.


quoto.

diletta, sei ovviamente padrona di scrivere ciò che vuoi e noi possiamo certo farci i fatti nostri, ma svagarti un po', anche qui su, non ti farebbe male.
un consiglio non richiesto, me ne rendo conto.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> diletta, sei ovviamente padrona di scrivere ciò che vuoi e noi possiamo certo farci i fatti nostri, *ma svagarti un po', anche qui su, non ti farebbe male*.
> un consiglio non richiesto, me ne rendo conto.




...scusa, ma chi ti dice che non lo faccia?
Davvero vi dò l'impressione di non avere altro che il forum?!
No,dai, non ci credo che lo pensiate!!!


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma chi ti dice che non lo faccia?
> Davvero vi dò l'impressione di non avere altro che il forum?!
> No,dai, non ci credo che lo pensiate!!!


io non lo penso


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma chi ti dice che non lo faccia?
> Davvero vi dò l'impressione di non avere altro che il forum?!
> No,dai, non ci credo che lo pensiate!!!


no, assolutamente, è chiaro che non so cosa tu faccia nella tua giornata.
mi limito a parlare di quello che scrivi qui in forum. 
ok che siamo su tradimento.net e si parli di tradimenti e affini, ma personalmente non ti vedo mai scrivere altrove (intendo in sezioni che non siano il confessionale) o di altri argomenti.
ovvio che tu debba fare quello che ti pare, la mia è un'impressione circoscritta a questo contesto.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non lo penso


Ma quell'avatarro che è???


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma quell'avatarro che è???


kirchner


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale non ho capito, su. La minaccia e' che di solito quelli degli attentati, ovvero che li compiono, sono cittadini di quello stato ove poi fanno robe. Da almeno una generazione, tipo quelli di Charlie. Ti parlavo, al contrario, del rischio paventato dal solertissimo e sveglissimo Gentiloni. Solo che siccome vivi nel magico mondo di Diletta di tutto il resto che non sia tradimento non sai e non capisci nulla, ed anche col tradimento per l'amore di Cristo. Quando andrai dall'onnipotente, tu che credi, speri ti dira' brava per essere stata una tale pecora scervellata senza nerbo? Rispondi.



...certo, cittadini di quello stato, ora o da una o anche più generazioni, ma ci saranno piovuti in qualche maniera no?
Avere la cittadinanza non vuole dire appartenere alla cultura e alla religione di quello stato e con certe culture non ci sarà mai una vera integrazione e ora che la minaccia si è palesata nella sua forma peggiore i governanti brancolano nel buio.
E la stimatissima, per me, Oriana Fallaci l'aveva previsto da mò...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo, cittadini di quello stato, ora o da una o anche più generazioni, ma ci saranno piovuti in qualche maniera no?
> Avere la cittadinanza non vuole dire appartenere alla cultura e alla religione di quello stato e con certe culture non ci sarà mai una vera integrazione e ora che la minaccia si è palesata nella sua forma peggiore i governanti brancolano nel buio.
> E la stimatissima, per me, Oriana Fallaci l'aveva previsto da mò...


l'hai letto il libro sul marito? poraccio


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io non lo penso


E fai bene!!
Ciao


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> kirchner


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
Magari avrà dipinto, scolpito o inciso qualcosa di meglio o no?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> Magari avrà dipinto, scolpito o inciso qualcosa di meglio o no?


se non ti piace non sei obbligato a guardarlo....il facepalm a che te serve se manco ti ci copri gli occhi?


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, assolutamente, è chiaro che non so cosa tu faccia nella tua giornata.
> mi limito a parlare di quello che scrivi qui in forum.
> ok che siamo su tradimento.net e si parli di tradimenti e affini, ma personalmente non ti vedo mai scrivere altrove (intendo in sezioni che non siano il confessionale) o di altri argomenti.
> ovvio che tu debba fare quello che ti pare, la mia è un'impressione circoscritta a questo contesto.



A me il confessionale ispira sempre molto, sarà che è stato fra i miei primi confidenti speciali. 
Si impiega già parecchio tempo stando qui che, se mi addentrassi, come qualche volta succede, anche nelle altre sezioni, sarei fritta perché ci perderei ore ed ore, che non ho!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma chi ti dice che non lo faccia?
> Davvero vi dò l'impressione di non avere altro che il forum?!
> No,dai, non ci credo che lo pensiate!!!



Dilly io non é che ti vedo fuori da qui. Ma qui ti vedo da anni. 
Il nostro cervello é capace di cose incredibili ma a volte resta imprigionato in trappole che lui stesso ha costruito e si rifugia in loop infiniti per evitare di affrontare ciò che ci é ancora più pauroso o doloroso. Così ci avvitiamo sempre sullo stesso perno appunto. Anche se è doloroso... Anzi. Il dolore può dare persino assuefazione in un certo senso quando oramai conosci bene causa e intensità. Il punto è che se tu non vedi che stai sempre girando in tondo é perché non alzi mai la testa.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...certo, cittadini di quello stato, ora o da una o anche più generazioni, ma ci saranno piovuti in qualche maniera no?
> Avere la cittadinanza non vuole dire appartenere alla cultura e alla religione di quello stato e con certe culture non ci sarà mai una vera integrazione e ora che la minaccia si è palesata nella sua forma peggiore i governanti brancolano nel buio.
> E la stimatissima, per me, Oriana Fallaci l'aveva previsto da mò...


Oriana Fallaci era una fulminata sionista e pure estremista. Tipo. La minaccia s'e' palesata nel senso che qui la minaccia siamo noialtri e non e' certo stato previsto da nessuna Fallaci di questo mondo, che anzi inconsapevolmente o meno ne oliava pure gli ingranaggi. Comunque, preso per buono che non risai un cazzo e parli per frasi di altri, ti chiedevo di rispondere se quando andrai dall'Altissimo cosa pensi succedera' quando ti buttera' in faccia l'alito di vita che ti ha infuso malamente sprecato.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> se non ti piace non sei obbligato a guardarlo....il facepalm a che te serve se manco ti ci copri gli occhi?


:culo::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

*a*

me sembra che credete di sapere un po troppo sulla vita di Diletta e siete anche arroganti e presuntuosi.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :culo::carneval:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Ludwig_Kirchner

tie' fatte una cultura va


----------



## Darty (28 Gennaio 2015)

*SìQuoto*



Diletta ha detto:


> è responsabile e al tempo stesso trova spontaneo non desiderare nessun altro, è in una botte di ferro.
> Solo ad un innamoramento non potrebbe sfuggire, ma anche qui se blocca la cosa sul nascere, come ha detto Minerva, non corre pericoli, e in questo caso interviene in aiuto anche la volontà.


Quoto


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Ludwig_Kirchner
> 
> tie' fatte una cultura va


C'è ne sono di migliori ... tiè


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> C'è ne sono di migliori ... tiè


per te, per me no. l ho anche portato alla maturita proprio con questo dipinto.
anche io preferivo l altro tuo avatar, eppure, rompo i coglioni? no, va bene a erato' va bene anche a me.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> me sembra che credete di sapere un po troppo sulla vita di Diletta e siete anche arroganti e presuntuosi.


Digerito male?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Digerito male?


e' quello che penso. e non si zittiscono nemmeno quando uno gli dice che non e' cosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> me sembra che credete di sapere un po troppo sulla vita di Diletta e siete anche arroganti e presuntuosi.



Ma non sulla vita ma sulla sua esperienza qui. Ma per lei. Per me può andare avanti cent'anni a ripetere quanto sia devastante il tradimento porci gli uomini e puttane le amanti e tutta una gran cacca senza rimedio.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. La fame e la sete però non è riuscito a modificarli, ad esempio.
> La monogamia ha avuto un discreto successo, ma non stupiamoci se esiste tradinet.



La monogamia è una forzatura per molti e mi dispiace per loro.
Sono ancora convinta che lo sia in particolare per gli uomini, cioè i maschi, anche se le femmine non se la cavano poi così bene, un po' meglio perché riescono ad essere comunque più gratificate dentro un rapporto monogamico rispetto agli uomini. 

E se volete godervi dei bei fuochi d'artificio che i signori uomini provino a dire alle proprie mogli o compagne:
"certo cara che, a pensarci bene, mi stuzzicherebbe l'idea di fare sesso con un'altra almeno una volta..."

Provate!!
Invece, siccome siamo in un mondo fatto di ipocrisia, non si possono dire certe cose e i maschietti se ne guardano bene dallo svelarsi, avrebbero tutto da perdere, in primis l'equilibrio coniugale, giù spesso precario di per sé.
Ma, stiamo pur certi che, una volta che si trovano fra di loro, fanno presto a smettere i panni del "buon fariseo"!


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per te, per me no. l ho anche portato alla maturita proprio con questo dipinto.
> anche io preferivo l altro tuo avatar, eppure, rompo i coglioni? no, va bene a erato' va bene anche a me.


Boh ... sarà che arrivo sempre a brocca piena ... basta un niente per farti inalberare ...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Boh ... sarà che arrivo sempre a brocca piena ... basta un niente per farti inalberare ...


non e' cosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> La monogamia è una forzatura per molti e mi dispiace per loro.
> Sono ancora convinta che lo sia in particolare per gli uomini, cioè i maschi, anche se le femmine non se la cavano poi così bene, un po' meglio perché riescono ad essere comunque più gratificate dentro un rapporto monogamico rispetto agli uomini.
> 
> E se volete godervi dei bei fuochi d'artificio che i signori uomini provino a dire alle proprie mogli o compagne:
> ...



Ecchellalla.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> l'hai letto il libro sul marito? poraccio



No, non l'ho letto, com'è il titolo?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É da quando ha scoperto come usare il pollice opponibile che l'uomo modifica la natura...



Madonna santa benedetta, quoto con furore. ma con furore però. Grande sbri, grande..!


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dilly io non é che ti vedo fuori da qui. *Ma qui ti vedo da anni. *
> Il nostro cervello é capace di cose incredibili ma a volte resta imprigionato in trappole che lui stesso ha costruito e si rifugia in loop infiniti per evitare di affrontare ciò che ci é ancora più pauroso o doloroso. Così ci avvitiamo sempre sullo stesso perno appunto. Anche se è doloroso... Anzi. Il dolore può dare persino assuefazione in un certo senso quando oramai conosci bene causa e intensità. Il punto è che se tu non vedi che stai sempre girando in tondo é perché non alzi mai la testa.



Come te e molti altri, i veterani no?


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> me sembra che credete di sapere un po troppo sulla vita di Diletta e siete anche arroganti e presuntuosi.


della sua vita parla praticamente solo joey, che fa così con tutti.
io, ma penso anche sbri e farfalla, le chiedevamo solo come mai insistesse così tanto sull'argomento dei tradimenti, senza mai voler parlare d'altro. almeno qui, almeno apparentemente.
perché ti arrabbi?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> kirchner



T'avevo scambiata per Minerva. Anatema.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non sulla vita ma sulla sua esperienza qui. Ma per lei. Per me può andare avanti cent'anni a ripetere* quanto sia devastante il tradimento *porci gli uomini e puttane le amanti e tutta una gran cacca senza rimedio.



...ma perché, lo dico solo io qui dentro?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, com'è il titolo?


Un uomo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dilly io non é che ti vedo fuori da qui. Ma qui ti vedo da anni.
> Il nostro cervello é capace di cose incredibili ma a volte resta imprigionato in trappole che lui stesso ha costruito e si rifugia in loop infiniti per evitare di affrontare ciò che ci é ancora più pauroso o doloroso. Così ci avvitiamo sempre sullo stesso perno appunto. Anche se è doloroso... Anzi. Il dolore può dare persino assuefazione in un certo senso quando oramai conosci bene causa e intensità. Il punto è che se tu non vedi che stai sempre girando in tondo é perché non alzi mai la testa.



Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> della sua vita parla praticamente solo joey, che fa così con tutti.
> io, ma penso anche sbri e farfalla, le chiedevamo solo come mai insistesse così tanto sull'argomento dei tradimenti, senza mai voler parlare d'altro. almeno qui, almeno apparentemente.
> perché ti arrabbi?


lasciami dire che però è un po' surreale che qui ci si chieda come mai si parli troppo di tradimento:singleeye:
ho sempre pensato di essere io , cazzeggiatrice incallita (e qualche altro), fuori posto ...un tempo la maggioranza scriveva in tema, oggi non è più così ma mica è colpa di diletta.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oriana Fallaci era una fulminata sionista e pure estremista. Tipo. La minaccia s'e' palesata nel senso che* qui la minaccia siamo noialtri* e non e' certo stato previsto da nessuna Fallaci di questo mondo, che anzi inconsapevolmente o meno ne oliava pure gli ingranaggi. Comunque, preso per buono che non risai un cazzo e parli per frasi di altri, ti chiedevo di rispondere se quando andrai dall'Altissimo cosa pensi succedera' quando ti buttera' in faccia l'alito di vita che ti ha infuso malamente sprecato.




ah sì?
Addirittura noialtri...ma ti sei bevuto tutto quanto il cervello.

E comunque, l'Altissimo lasciaLo stare.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> della sua vita parla praticamente solo joey, che fa così con tutti.
> io, ma penso anche sbri e farfalla, le chiedevamo solo come mai insistesse così tanto sull'argomento dei tradimenti, senza mai voler parlare d'altro. almeno qui, almeno apparentemente.
> perché ti arrabbi?


prima di tutto chi ti ha detto che mi sono arrabbiata?
secondo, non mi sembra tu abbia chiesto nulla, nemmeno sbri, avete fatto affermazioni sul suo stare qui e parlare sempre dello stesso argomento.
ma a me sembra che tu segua JB un po ovunque, quando capita un intervento suo poco dopo ce ne e' uno simil/identico tuo.
se Diletta tu la leggessi bene , ma bene bene e non solo quando scrive in live, capireste un sacco di cose.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Un uomo




ma sì che l'ho letto ed è uno dei primi...chiedo venia, quel mentecatto di Joey mi sta facendo confondere!!!


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciami dire che però è un po' surreale che qui ci si chieda come mai si parli troppo di tradimento:singleeye:
> ho sempre pensato di essere io , cazzeggiatrice incallita (e qualche altro), fuori posto ...un tempo la maggioranza scriveva in tema, oggi non è più così ma mica è colpa di diletta.


non trovo strano che parli di tradimento, ho anche sottolineato che siamo su un sito che si chiama tradimento.net e pertanto è ovvio e fisiologico. credo però sia una delle poche utenti così longeve che non si vede mai nelle altre sezioni. sottolineavo l'intento buono, o comunque neutro, dell'averle scritto quel post.
poi non posso che dare per buone le sue motivazioni relative al tempo a disposizione. magari anche la voglia, certo, mica deve scrivere quello che vogliono altri, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma sì che l'ho letto ed è uno dei primi...chiedo venia, quel mentecatto di Joey mi sta facendo confondere!!!


bello pesante, cioe' la storia piu che altro, non tanto il libro, lo lessi in contemporanea a Kundera, e la banalita' del male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come te e molti altri, i veterani no?



Si. Ma tu sei sempre alla ricerca di una risposta, da quel dì. Io se fossi in te mi porrei il dubbio che sia la domanda ad essere sbagliata. Guarda che sono serissima e ti parlo come farei a me stessa. Se sei ancora qui che non trovi la quadra son per forza i presupposti ad essere sbagliati. Magari solo uno. Ma ci devi provare a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva. Altrimenti il venire qui è solo un chiedere conforto confontandoti con chi ha lo stesso dolore. All'inizio é di aiuto... Poi bisogna lavorare in modo che quel dolore finisca. Ma ti ripeto : Ovviamente per me sei padrona di fare ciò che ti piace.


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> prima di tutto chi ti ha detto che mi sono arrabbiata?
> secondo, non mi sembra tu abbia chiesto nulla, nemmeno sbri, avete fatto affermazioni sul suo stare qui e parlare sempre dello stesso argomento.
> ma a me sembra che tu segua JB un po ovunque, quando capita un intervento suo poco dopo ce ne e' uno simil/identico tuo.
> se Diletta tu la leggessi bene , ma bene bene e non solo quando scrive in live, capireste un sacco di cose.


mi sembri arrabbiata, se mi sbaglio meglio.
seguire joey, perché dovrei? vado dove vedo si scrive o se l'argomento mi interessa, parlo con lui come con molti altri. 
nel caso di diletta, tempo fa le dissi che trovavo questo suo rapporto con il marito oltremodo problematico e le chiesi se aveva mai pensato di separarsi. mi rispose che sarebbe stata molto peggio al pensiero di lasciarlo.
non mi pare abbai percepito indelicatezza.
boh, ti leggo strana.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi sembri arrabbiata, se mi sbaglio meglio.
> seguire joey, perché dovrei? vado dove vedo si scrive o se l'argomento mi interessa, parlo con lui come con molti altri.
> nel caso di diletta, tempo fa le dissi che trovavo questo suo rapporto con il marito oltremodo problematico e le chiesi se aveva mai pensato di separarsi. mi rispose che sarebbe stata molto peggio al pensiero di lasciarlo.
> non mi pare abbai percepito indelicatezza.
> boh, ti leggo strana.


non ho parlato di indelicatezza, non capisco di cosa stia parlando tu sinceramente. non ho nemmeno nominato il marito di Diletta. No non sono strana, sono strana se ti dico che trovo alcuni vostri modi arroganti?
ah be, allora si sono molto strana, ma sicuramente non sono arrabbiata


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *della sua vita parla praticamente solo joey*, che fa così con tutti.
> io, ma penso anche sbri e farfalla, le chiedevamo solo come mai insistesse così tanto sull'argomento dei tradimenti, senza mai voler parlare d'altro. almeno qui, almeno apparentemente.
> perché ti arrabbi?


Adesso. Prima non era così.


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non ho parlato di indelicatezza, non capisco di cosa stia parlando tu sinceramente. non ho nemmeno nominato il marito di Diletta. No non sono strana, sono strana se ti dico che trovo alcuni vostri modi arroganti?
> ah be, allora si sono molto strana, ma sicuramente non sono arrabbiata


non credo diletta abbia percepito me o sbriciolata, al cui post mi rifacevo, in modo arrogante. 
almeno spero di no.
ma forse hai ragione tu e non avremmo dovuto dirle come dovrebbe usare il forum, sono effettivamente cose sue.
siccome mi sei sembrata arrabbiata (non è che ci sia niente di male peraltro) ti chiedevo come mai, tutto qua.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *ah sì?*
> *Addirittura noialtri.*..ma ti sei bevuto tutto quanto il cervello.
> 
> E comunque, l'Altissimo lasciaLo stare.


Già Diletta noialtri e la nostra visione offuscata o il nostro lassismo se vuoi ... sottovalutare rischi concreti ma considerati remoti fino a poco tempo fa ... che oggi diventano impellenti ... ma ci sono sempre stati dalla 2^ WW in poi (se non da prima) ... c'è chi è rimasto sempre com'è stato e c'è chi si è cullato sugli allori pensando di riuscire sempre (magari ex post) a ricucire, a ripianare ...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ah sì?
> Addirittura noialtri...ma ti sei bevuto tutto quanto il cervello.
> 
> E comunque, l'Altissimo lasciaLo stare.


Eh sì. Comunque: cosa gli dirai? Che ti sei completamente annullata per uno al punto che quando hai scoperto tradimenti passati (manco in corso: PASSATI) sei andata nel pallone più completo, al punto di affermare che gli pagheresti pure le puttane e che, ieri, è giusto avere come confidente solo e solo lui perchè solo lui può in quanto tuo compagno di vita? E quando quello ti guarderà dentro e vedrà che porca puttana la cosa non è che ti fa felice ma che ci stai malissimo e che ti sei dovuta inventare un mondo di fantasia per starci dentro invece di USCIRNE FUORI, esattamente cosa pensi che ti dirà? BRAVA? Avendo buttato TUTTA la vita appresso ad uno a cui pagheresti le puttane senza manco l'ombra di un altro confidente perchè DEVE ESSERE COSI'? Eh? BRAVA???


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

no, senzaltro





Dalida ha detto:


> n*on credo diletta abbia percepito me o sbriciolata, al cui post mi rifacevo, in modo arrogante.*
> almeno spero di no.
> ma forse hai ragione tu e non avremmo dovuto dirle come dovrebbe usare il forum, sono effettivamente cose sue.
> siccome mi sei sembrata arrabbiata (non è che ci sia niente di male peraltro) ti chiedevo come mai, tutto qua.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo diletta abbia percepito me o sbriciolata, al cui post mi rifacevo, in modo arrogante.
> almeno spero di no.
> ma forse hai ragione tu e non avremmo dovuto dirle come dovrebbe usare il forum, sono effettivamente cose sue.
> siccome mi sei sembrata arrabbiata (non è che ci sia niente di male peraltro) ti chiedevo come mai, tutto qua.


ma infatti non ho idea di come vi abbia percepita lei, io ho scritto come vi ho percepite io.
inoltre non e' ragione o meno, basta capire che a lei sta bene cosi, cioe' ho l'impressione che trattiate con una certa tracotanza chi non agisce secondo il vostro sentire.
tu, Jb, sbri, e tanti altri, quando magari basterebbe capire siamo tutti diversi e se tu hai bisogno di rompere le palle e essere quadra per vivere bene (tu generale), io magari ho bisogno di sottomettermi e dire sempre si, e Diletta magari di rovellarsi all infinito su una certa questione. Eppure Diletta e' serenissima cosi.
che poi a tipo come Jb non piaccia il suo modo di vivere di affrontare le cose etc etc , mmmmcome si dice? ah si cazzacci suoi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma infatti non ho idea di come vi abbia percepita lei, io ho scritto come vi ho percepite io.
> inoltre non e' ragione o meno, basta capire che a lei sta bene cosi, cioe' ho l'impressione che trattiate con una certa tracotanza chi non agisce secondo il vostro sentire.
> tu, Jb, sbri, e tanti altri, quando magari basterebbe capire siamo tutti diversi e se tu hai bisogno di rompere le palle e essere quadra per vivere bene (tu generale), io magari ho bisogno di sottomettermi e dire sempre si, e Diletta magari di rovellarsi all infinito su una certa questione. *Eppure Diletta e' serenissima cosi.*
> che poi a tipo come Jb non piaccia il suo modo di vivere di affrontare le cose etc etc , mmmmcome si dice? ah si cazzacci suoi


Macchè. Su, vaffanculo un po'. Era meglio l'avatar di prima.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

non penso caciottina che diletta sia serena, questo no.



caciottina ha detto:


> ma infatti non ho idea di come vi abbia percepita lei, io ho scritto come vi ho percepite io.
> inoltre non e' ragione o meno, basta capire che a lei sta bene cosi, cioe' ho l'impressione che trattiate con una certa tracotanza chi non agisce secondo il vostro sentire.
> tu, Jb, sbri, e tanti altri, quando magari basterebbe capire siamo tutti diversi e se tu hai bisogno di rompere le palle e essere quadra per vivere bene (tu generale), io magari ho bisogno di sottomettermi e dire sempre si, e Diletta magari di rovellarsi all infinito su una certa questione. Eppure Diletta e' serenissima cosi.
> che poi a tipo come Jb non piaccia il suo modo di vivere di affrontare le cose etc etc , mmmmcome si dice? ah si cazzacci suoi


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso caciottina che diletta sia serena, questo no.


perche forse tu non saresti serena in una situazione simile. ma dimmi la verita, tu la leggi irrequieta? agitata? nervosa? io non la leggo cosi, e quando affermo che e' serenissima intendo dire per come la leggo, non la conosco dal vivo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì. Comunque: cosa gli dirai? Che ti sei completamente annullata per uno al punto che quando hai scoperto tradimenti passati (manco in corso: PASSATI) sei andata nel pallone più completo, al punto di affermare che gli pagheresti pure le puttane e che, ieri, è giusto avere come confidente solo e solo lui perchè solo lui può in quanto tuo compagno di vita? E quando quello ti guarderà dentro e vedrà che porca puttana la cosa non è che ti fa felice ma che ci stai malissimo e che ti sei dovuta inventare un mondo di fantasia per starci dentro invece di USCIRNE FUORI, esattamente cosa pensi che ti dirà? BRAVA? Avendo buttato TUTTA la vita appresso ad uno a cui pagheresti le puttane senza manco l'ombra di un altro confidente perchè DEVE ESSERE COSI'? Eh? BRAVA???


Tu hai la capacità maligna d'incamerare tutto quello che gli altri scrivono, sbatterli in faccia per far soffrire. Il fatto è che, quello che sbatti in faccia fa parte di discorsi che appartengono a temi diversi in situazioni diverse. Per nulla pertinenti nei casi specifici di ora. 

Ed è per questo che sei soltanto un gran coglione che si diverte a scassare perennemente la minchia, un rinfacciatore di eventi che ti segni la notte e che il mattino presto ti ripassi. 

E fai lo stesso con tutti, vabbè a parte me che me ne dici di diverse.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Su, vaffanculo un po'. Era meglio l'avatar di prima.


non importa, non fa niente


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao Caciotta,

no, non è così. Non si è per nulla sereni, affinché sorgono domande e domande ... 
Si impara a convivere con quella scissione interna ... quello si. Ma essere sereni, è un'altra cosa. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu hai la capacità maligna d'incamerare tutto quello che gli altri scrivono, sbatterli in faccia per far soffrire. Il fatto è che, quello che sbatti in faccia fa parte di discorsi che appartengono a temi diversi in situazioni diverse. Per nulla pertinenti nei casi specifici di ora.
> 
> Ed è per questo che sei soltanto un gran coglione che si diverte a scassare perennemente la minchia, un rinfacciatore di eventi che ti segni la notte e che il mattino presto ti ripassi.
> 
> E fai lo stesso con tutti, vabbè a parte me che me ne dici di diverse.


Qualcuno gli butti le noccioline.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche forse tu non saresti serena in una situazione simile. ma dimmi la verita, tu la leggi irrequieta? agitata? nervosa? io non la leggo cosi, e quando affermo che e' serenissima intendo dire per come la leggo, non la conosco dal vivo


la leggo in cerca di pace.
e per troppo tempo si è messa da parte di lui dimenticandosi la sua.
questo però non autorizza jb ad esprimersi con giudizi tagliati con l'accetta , lui che non è certo nella posizione  di indicare la strada a qualcuno


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la leggo in cerca di pace.
> e per troppo tempo si è messa da parte di lui dimenticandosi la sua.
> questo però non autorizza jb ad esprimersi con giudizi tagliati con l'accetta , lui che non è certo nella posizione  di indicare la strada a qualcuno


Tu lo sei?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu lo sei?


lo faccio?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo faccio?


Ammazza. Lo hai appena fatto pure.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la leggo in cerca di pace.
> e per troppo tempo si è messa da parte di lui dimenticandosi la sua.
> questo però non autorizza jb ad esprimersi con giudizi tagliati con l'accetta , lui che non è certo nella posizione  di indicare la strada a qualcuno


ma in fondo, tagliati o meno con l'accetta, chi di noi puo? a me non sembra che Diletta abbia vissuti il tradimento come gli altri, anche per via della sua fede. io credo che nessuno, sbri e dalida incluse e anche JB certo, possa indicare la strada a Diletta.
forse non sara' serena , forse e' vero, ma questa sua fede le da conforto e se la coccola un po. Io direi che va bene cosi.
tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza. Lo hai appena fatto pure.


ho sbagliato


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma in fondo, tagliati o meno con l'accetta, chi di noi puo? a me non sembra che Diletta abbia vissuti il tradimento come gli altri, anche per via della sua fede. io credo che nessuno, sbri e dalida incluse e anche JB certo, possa indicare la strada a Diletta.
> forse non sara' serena , forse e' vero, ma questa sua fede le da conforto e se la coccola un po. Io direi che va bene cosi.
> tutto qui.


ma vedi che nessuno le ha indicato una strada, le ho chiesto solo come mai non scriveva nelle altre sezioni. :unhappy:


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma in fondo, tagliati o meno con l'accetta, chi di noi puo? a me non sembra che Diletta abbia vissuti il tradimento come gli altri, anche per via della sua fede. io credo che nessuno, sbri e dalida incluse e anche JB certo, possa indicare la strada a Diletta.
> forse non sara' serena , forse e' vero, ma questa sua fede le da conforto e se la coccola un po. Io direi che va bene cosi.
> tutto qui.



Ciao

lei però, ha cercato aiuto, in spiegazioni riguardo alla natura dell'uomo. 
Perché il suo credo, non è che parla apertamente che l'uomo può tradire, perché è la sua natura.  

Il conflitto che ha, è grande. E me ne dispiace tanto, perché non la fa stare bene. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma vedi che nessuno le ha indicato una strada, le ho chiesto solo come mai non scriveva nelle altre sezioni. :unhappy:


ma vedi che la mia era una considerazione in risposta a Minerva. cioe non ho scritto solo Dalida ho scritto tutti, cioe' nessuno...ho citato voi 3 perche siete gli ultimi che hanno commentato, ma ho anche scritto che nessuno puo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma vedi che nessuno le ha indicato una strada, le ho chiesto solo come mai non scriveva nelle altre sezioni. :unhappy:


indicare la strada l'ho usato in riferimento allo sbannato   perché se dici che hai sbagliato tutto nella vita un'indicazione la stai dando


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ma questo "indicare la via", sono opinioni, punti di vista ... 
Poi sta a chi legge di fare triage tra le varie idee espresse ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma infatti non ho idea di come vi abbia percepita lei, io ho scritto come vi ho percepite io.
> inoltre non e' ragione o meno, basta capire che a lei sta bene cosi, cioe' ho l'impressione che trattiate con una certa tracotanza chi non agisce secondo il vostro sentire.
> tu, Jb, sbri, e tanti altri, quando magari basterebbe capire siamo tutti diversi e se tu hai bisogno di rompere le palle e essere quadra per vivere bene (tu generale), io magari ho bisogno di sottomettermi e dire sempre si, e Diletta magari di rovellarsi all infinito su una certa questione. *Eppure Diletta e' serenissima cosi*.
> che poi a tipo come Jb non piaccia il suo modo di vivere di affrontare le cose etc etc , mmmmcome si dice? ah si cazzacci suoi


Ma davvero ne sei convinta?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche forse tu non saresti serena in una situazione simile. ma dimmi la verita, tu la leggi irrequieta? agitata? nervosa? io non la leggo cosi, e quando affermo che e' serenissima intendo dire per come la leggo, non la conosco dal vivo


io la leggo come una che si è costruita una storia e fa di tutto per crederci e di conseguenza essendo vera questa storia (per lei) deve essere serena
Io mi auguro che niente e nessuno riesca a distruggerla questa favola, perchè se capita la vedo davvero brutta per lei
e sinceramente mi spiace molto


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> indicare la strada l'ho usato in riferimento allo sbannato   perché se dici che hai sbagliato tutto nella vita un'indicazione la stai dando


lui fa così con tutti. è evidente che i suoi modi non sono i miei, neppure il linguaggio (per dire, mentecatto rimanda comunque ad una patologia mentale, quindi figurati, il termine mi dà anche fastidio. lo sottolineassi ogni volta che lo vedo da parte di chiunque non la finirei più. diletta gli ha risposto con lo stesso termine).
non a caso ho parlato per me e delle mie intenzioni.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma questo "indicare la via", sono opinioni, punti di vista ...
> Poi sta a chi legge di fare triage tra le varie idee espresse ...
> ...


quindi a te andrebbe bene un punto di vista espresso in questo modo, forse perché non lo devi subire.
oppure jb castiga solo quelle che se lo meritano; è questo il punto ?
esattamente sai cosa vuol dire mentecatta? 
non vedo perché chi se lo sente dire deve tenerselo


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma vedi che la mia era una considerazione in risposta a Minerva. cioe non ho scritto solo Dalida ho scritto tutti, cioe' nessuno...ho citato voi 3 perche siete gli ultimi che hanno commentato, ma ho anche scritto che nessuno puo.


eh, ma se mi scrivi che sono arrogante nei suoi confronti e che giudico la sua vita è ovvio che specifichi che così non è, soprattutto perché non ho confidenza con diletta e volevo stra-chiarirle il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

spesso la leggo anche io così





farfalla ha detto:


> io la leggo come una che si è costruita una storia e fa di tutto per crederci e di conseguenza essendo vera questa storia (per lei) deve essere serena
> Io mi auguro che niente e nessuno riesca a distruggerla questa favola, perchè se capita la vedo davvero brutta per lei
> e sinceramente mi spiace molto


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lui fa così con tutti. è evidente che i suoi modi non sono i miei, neppure il linguaggio (per dire, mentecatto rimanda comunque ad una patologia mentale, quindi figurati, il termine mi dà anche fastidio. lo sottolineassi ogni volta che lo vedo da parte di chiunque non la finirei più. diletta gli ha risposto con lo stesso termine).
> non a caso ho parlato per me e delle mie intenzioni.


infatti tu hai detto quello che pensavi, punto


----------



## Caciottina (28 Gennaio 2015)

va bene . avete ragione voi .  e' anche pallosso disquisire con voi certe volte.


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> va bene . avete ragione voi .  e' anche pallosso disquisire con voi certe volte.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi a te andrebbe bene un punto di vista espresso in questo modo, forse perché non lo devi subire.
> oppure jb castiga solo quelle che se lo meritano; è questo il punto ?
> esattamente sai cosa vuol dire mentecatta?
> non vedo perché chi se lo sente dire deve tenerselo



Ciao

lo leggo come un intercalare, di un certo linguaggio che fa parte dell'utente. 
Come lo era quello di Stermy, o quello di Oscuro ... ad esempio. 

Comunque, mi è stato detto di molto peggio. Tranquilla. 
Di andarmi a farmi fottere sotto pagamento. 
Che per quell'utente è farsi stuprare ... beh, capirai, è simpatico ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo leggo come un intercalare, di un certo linguaggio che fa parte dell'utente.
> Come lo era quello di Stermy, o quello di Oscuro ... ad esempio.
> ...


no, è orrendo e non ha scusanti.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Treccani - dizionario*

*mentecatto* agg. e s. m. (f. -_a_) [dal lat. _mente captus_ «preso nella mente»]. – Infermo di mente, pazzo: _io credo che gran noia sia a una bella e dilicata donna_, _come voi siete_, _aver per marito un m_. (Boccaccio). Oggi usato per lo più con senso estens. e generico (cfr. _scemo_, _insensato_, _stupido_), come titolo ingiurioso, di disprezzo o di grave rimprovero: _cosa dice quel m_._?_; _sei un m_._!_; _povera m_._!_; oppure in similitudini: _parli come un m_.; _ragionamenti da m_.; _pareva_ (_un_) _m_., e sim. 

più per sienne che vuole imparare bene la lingua.

certo è che quando gli insulti sono rivolti alla propria persona pungono, meno se riferti agli altri.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è orrendo e non ha scusanti.



Ciao

ho imparato a differenziare. Se si vuole stare qui, non hai tanta via di scampo a riguardo. Almeno io. 
Cerco di capire le motivazioni che stanno sotto quel linguaggio. E nel mio caso, è stata cattiveria gratuita. 
Mentre se fa parte di un linguaggio proprio, anche quando si dicono cose in pro, ci passo sopra. 
Solo se il diretto interessato lo legge differentemente, allora la questione cambia. Il mio sentire, non vale più.

Io me la cavo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> *mentecatto* agg. e s. m. (f. -_a_) [dal lat. _mente captus_ «preso nella mente»]. – Infermo di mente, pazzo: _io credo che gran noia sia a una bella e dilicata donna_, _come voi siete_, _aver per marito un m_. (Boccaccio). Oggi usato per lo più con senso estens. e generico (cfr. _scemo_, _insensato_, _stupido_), come titolo ingiurioso, di disprezzo o di grave rimprovero: _cosa dice quel m_._?_; _sei un m_._!_; _povera m_._!_; oppure in similitudini: _parli come un m_.; _ragionamenti da m_.; _pareva_ (_un_) _m_., e sim.
> 
> più per sienne che vuole imparare bene la lingua.
> 
> certo è che quando gli insulti sono rivolti alla propria persona pungono, meno se riferti agli altri.


  non gradisco appoggi strumentali.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2015)

*minerva*

ma infatti non lo è.

non riguarda me la cosa, questa volta, volevo solo collaborare, più che altro con chi non ne conosce il significato.


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

il termine mentecatto è stato usato in questo istante da ultimo che lo ha detto a zadig, ci ha fatto pure un thread.
ho letto questo stesso termine tante di quelle volte che non saprei contarle.


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

ho pescato a caso, eh.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il termine mentecatto è stato usato in questo istante da ultimo che lo ha detto a zadig, ci ha fatto pure un thread.
> ho letto questo stesso termine tante di quelle volte che non saprei contarle.


infatti a me a volte sembriamo quei bambini che ormai hanno imparato quel tipo di linguaggio e modi che li fanno sembrare più grandi e più fighi.
ma continuiamo così, facciamoci del male:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che ci sia l'insulto, che può essere espresso in tanti modi, non solo con un certo vocabolo, 
e c'è l'uso di un linguaggio "sporco". Che poi, se si vanno a prendere isolatamente i termini, 
certo, sono offensivi. Ma lo si capisce dal discorso se hanno valore offensivo ... o espressivo ... 
Poi, che possa non piacere, figuriamoci se non ci sta ... 

Secondo me ...


sienne


----------



## zanna (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti a me a volte sembriamo quei bambini che ormai hanno imparato quel tipo di linguaggio e modi che li fanno sembrare più grandi e più fighi.
> ma continuiamo così, facciamogli del male:singleeye:


Potremmo usare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che ne dite? 

Edit: Scusi Minerva


----------



## Dalida (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti a me a volte sembriamo quei bambini che ormai hanno imparato quel tipo di linguaggio e modi che li fanno sembrare più grandi e più fighi.
> ma continuiamo così, facciamoci del male:singleeye:


è chiaro che è un termine orribile, chiunque lo usi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Potremmo usare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sarebbe male.
comunque la multa in denaro la vedo meglio


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

cioè, solo per dire, ho fatto un salto sulla sedia, quando ho letto il titolo del thread "tutti i peli del coglione",
e leggendo giorgiocan, mi sono tranquillizzata, pensando che fosse un tema particolare e interessante ... :unhappy:

Oh, non so ... forse, mi sono troppo abituata. Può essere. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti a me a volte sembriamo quei bambini che ormai hanno imparato quel tipo di linguaggio e modi che li fanno sembrare più grandi e più fighi.
> ma continuiamo così, facciamoci del male:singleeye:


Ma tu dimmi se in quella definizione del Treccanni che ha postato quell'altro impiastro rincoglionito che voleva collaborare non ci ritrovi dentro pure Diletta e le sue paranoie. Avanti. Anzi, quando scrivo mentecatta mi trattengo pure. Spero sempre che l'altissimo sia assai meno clemente di me, che sono fin troppo buono.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu dimmi se in quella definizione del Treccanni che ha postato quell'altro impiastro rincoglionito che voleva collaborare non ci ritrovi dentro pure Diletta e le sue paranoie. Avanti. Anzi, quando scrivo mentecatta mi trattengo pure. Spero sempre che l'altissimo sia assai meno clemente di me, che sono fin troppo buono.


prima di morire devo farti diventare più rispettoso, è la mia missione , per oggi sono esausta.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima di morire devo farti diventare più rispettoso, è la mia missione , per oggi sono esausta.


Ricordati anche di succhiarmelo (il cazzo). Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ricordati anche di succhiarmelo (il cazzo). Ciao.


sono proprio vicina alla meta:rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> cioè, solo per dire, ho fatto un salto sulla sedia, quando ho letto il titolo del thread "tutti i peli del coglione",
> e leggendo giorgiocan, mi sono tranquillizzata, pensando che fosse un tema particolare e interessante ... :unhappy:
> 
> Oh, non so ... forse, mi sono troppo abituata. Può essere.


Guarda, il salto sulla sedia l'ho fatto pure io quando ho visto il thread a mio nome!
Magari anche io mi sono troppo abituato...


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda, il salto sulla sedia l'ho fatto pure io quando ho visto il thread a mio nome!
> Magari anche io mi sono troppo abituato...



Ciao

Immagino ... :rotfl:


Io mi sono abituata di sicuro. Non usando l'italiano altrove, non ho un contrappeso. 
Non è per nulla buono. Perché sto assimilando alcune espressioni piano piano ... a furia di leggerle. 

Meglio che ritorni ad inventarmele ... 




sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu dimmi se in quella definizione del Treccanni che ha postato quell'altro impiastro rincoglionito che voleva collaborare non ci ritrovi dentro pure Diletta e le sue paranoie. Avanti. Anzi, quando scrivo mentecatta mi trattengo pure. Spero sempre che l'altissimo sia assai meno clemente di me, che sono fin troppo buono.


...ma lo sai che comincio a pensare che noi due potremmo anche sedersi intorno ad un tavolo con davanti una birra e tenersi la pancia dalle risate?
Hai del talento, ma per davvero.  
Quando capito a Roma quasi quasi ti vengo a cercare...:singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è chiaro che è un termine orribile, chiunque lo usi.



Però non trovi che sia anche pittoresco al punto giusto nonché piacevole per chi lo pronuncia?
A me riempe la bocca, devo dire, e restituirlo a quel cialtrone di Jb mi dà non poca soddisfazione...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma lo sai che comincio a pensare che noi due potremmo anche sedersi intorno ad un tavolo con davanti una birra e tenersi la pancia dalle risate?
> Hai del talento, ma per davvero.
> Quando capito a Roma quasi quasi ti vengo a cercare...:singleeye:


Che mondo di merda.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io la leggo come una che si è costruita una storia e fa di tutto per crederci e di conseguenza essendo vera questa storia (per lei) *deve essere serena*
> Io mi auguro che niente e nessuno riesca a distruggerla questa favola, perchè se capita la vedo davvero brutta per lei
> e sinceramente mi spiace molto




...ma dove?
Io non lo sono affatto (purtroppo Caciottina è così) ma mi barcameno e piano piano risalgo la corrente, più o meno come tutti.


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> La monogamia è una forzatura per molti e mi dispiace per loro.
> Sono ancora convinta che lo sia in particolare per gli uomini, cioè i maschi, anche se le femmine non se la cavano poi così bene, un po' meglio perché riescono ad essere comunque più gratificate dentro un rapporto monogamico rispetto agli uomini.
> 
> E se volete godervi dei bei fuochi d'artificio che i signori uomini provino a dire alle proprie mogli o compagne:
> ...


Ma cos'è il varietà dell'ovvietà?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma dove?
> Io non lo sono affatto (purtroppo Caciottina è così) ma mi barcameno e piano piano risalgo la corrente, più o meno come tutti.


Diletta posso essere il tuo confidente?


----------



## drusilla (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta posso essere il tuo confidente?


Diletta di di si!!!!! E vada per la birretta su, jeybee!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta posso essere il tuo confidente?


Spaccaje l'ano


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Spaccaje l'ano


che meraviglia, di bene in meglio


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che meraviglia, di bene in meglio


Daje su... un inculata ha sempre il suo perchè!


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La monogamia è innaturale.
> La butto lì per vedere l'effetto che fa


D'accordissimo.
Ho sempre sostenuto che la vera perversione sia la monogamia.
Attenzione, però : tradire è uno sport per pochi, uno sport estremo, un pò come il free climbing. Se cadi ti sfracelli (tradotto : se ti scopro sono cazzi tuoi).


----------



## Vipera gentile (28 Gennaio 2015)

Non vi si sta dietro. Scrivete troppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Non vi si sta dietro. Scrivete troppo.


Tanto sono tutte cazzate. Le mie poi.


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me Diletta è  una donna molto dolce,sensibile,intelligente,la immagino minuta,con occhi grandi e sottovesti di pizzo...Ogni tanto pulisce l'argenteria e pensa,ha i suoi momenti di sconforto ma continua a sorridere,attenta a cio che dice per non ferire nessuno e intanto si guarda la sua di ferita...Mi piacerebbe vederla nelle alle sezioni non perchè sia un gran figata ma solo per vederla ogni tanto spensierata...Un bacio Diletta!


----------



## Vipera gentile (28 Gennaio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Ho sempre sostenuto che la vera perversione sia la monogamia.
> Attenzione, però : tradire è uno sport per pochi, uno sport estremo, un pò come il free climbing. Se cadi ti sfracelli (tradotto : se ti scopro sono cazzi tuoi).


Bisogna esserci portati, senza dubbio.
O avere necessità di costanti conferme della propria capacità di seduzione, come capita a un mio carissimo amico di cui sono confidente (e basta).

Al netto di tutto, però, passata la fase dell'Innamoramento con la I maiuscola, siamo tutti più o meno a rischio. Senza contare i passaggi cruciali della vita (aka troppi genetliaci).


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me Diletta è  una donna molto dolce,sensibile,intelligente,la immagino minuta,con occhi grandi e sottovesti di pizzo...Ogni tanto pulisce l'argenteria e pensa,ha i suoi momenti di sconforto ma continua a sorridere*,attenta a cio che dice per non ferire nessuno* e intanto si guarda la sua di ferita...Mi piacerebbe vederla nelle alle sezioni non perchè sia un gran figata ma solo per vederla ogni tanto spensierata...Un bacio Diletta!



Grazie e ricambio il bacio!
Sul neretto sorrido: in realtà dalla mia bocca possono uscire cose che tagliano come rasoi, a volte non ci credo neanch'io...


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta posso essere il tuo confidente?



Hai voglia...però devi metterti in fila!!


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai voglia...però devi metterti in fila!!


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è chiaro che è un termine orribile, chiunque lo usi.



Mi spieghi una cosa, per piacere?

Sto passandomi il tempo leggendo, e che vedo scritto? "Ultimo sta usando proprio adesso il termine mentecatto nei confronti di Zadig e bla bla bla.... 

Ma tu Dalida, leggi soltanto me per citarmi a quale scopo?
Dico, eventualmente cita jb, con il quale spesso dialoghi amabilmente. "Devo ricordarti quali termini Jb usa per caso? 

E' una domanda per capire eh.. Cioè prendere me ad esempio quando hai migliori attori da prendere in considerazione mi pare proprio un paradosso, visto anche quanto leggi jb e ci interagisci. 

PS ho scritto JB soltanto perchè oltre il fatto che usa parecchie parolacce ci dialoghi spesso, quindi lo leggi, ma i nick a cui potevi riferirti sono una miriade oltre quello mio.


----------



## Dalida (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi una cosa, per piacere?
> 
> Sto passandomi il tempo leggendo, e che vedo scritto? "Ultimo sta usando proprio adesso il termine mentecatto nei confronti di Zadig e bla bla bla....
> 
> ...


ultimo, secondo me non hai letto niente ed è per questo che non hai capito perché ti ho riportato come esempio. ho anche chiarito che ho pescato a caso, non c'è niente di personale.
si disquisiva proprio dell'uso del termine mentecatto, e ho fatto notare che è un termine orribile che usano in tanti.
parlo anche con te come parlo con tutti, anzi con te mi sono lanciata in più di un'occasione a cercare di spiegarti un punto di vista poiché a volte mi sembri ragionevole, altre volte te ne esci completamente a caso come adesso.
infine, hai assistito anche ad un'altra discussione dove feci presente che mi dava fastidio quel termine a tubarao (ti sarà passato di mente, può capitare, figurati, ma adesso che te l'ho ricordato non puoi non ricordartene).


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, secondo me non hai letto niente ed è per questo che non hai capito perché ti ho riportato come esempio. ho anche chiarito che ho pescato a caso, non c'è niente di personale.
> si disquisiva proprio dell'uso del termine mentecatto, e ho fatto notare che è un termine orribile che usano in tanti.
> parlo anche con te come parlo con tutti, anzi con te mi sono lanciata in più di un'occasione a cercare di spiegarti un punto di vista poiché a volte mi sembri ragionevole, altre volte te ne esci completamente a caso come adesso.
> infine, hai assistito anche ad un'altra discussione dove feci presente che mi dava fastidio quel termine a tubarao (ti sarà passato di mente, può capitare, figurati, ma adesso che te l'ho ricordato non puoi non ricordartene).



Ma ti pare che non ti ho capito, o che non abbia letto?

Mi è solo sembrato strano visto il tuo assiduo interlocutore, jb, che da SEMPRE, espressione di quanto un vocabolario sia ampio nelle parolacce, a te non ti sia venuto in mente giusto lui. 

Era una domanda, non era una chiarificazione degli eventi. Cioè lo avevi la, onnipresente, onnisciente. de gustibus. 

Il 30 ferma a stazione napoli.


----------



## Dalida (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che non ti ho capito, o che non abbia letto?
> 
> Mi è solo sembrato strano visto il tuo assiduo interlocutore, jb, che da SEMPRE, espressione di quanto un vocabolario sia ampio nelle parolacce, a te non ti sia venuto in mente giusto lui.
> 
> ...


io chiesi specificatamente a joey di non utilizzare quel termine, in un thread che non ricordo, molti mesi fa.
tu eri cancellato.
sai cosa mi rispose? non è difficile immaginarlo, mi rispose di no.
joey non è un mio assiduo interlocutore, per me è come gli altri. certo che se apro un thread sui litigi con il mio fidanzato e lui mi risponde e mi chiede cose, come peraltro fanno tutti gli altri cui rispondo sempre, non vedo perché dovrei evitarlo. d'altronde evito per caso te? no.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io chiesi specificatamente a joey di non utilizzare quel termine, in un thread che non ricordo, molti mesi fa.
> tu eri cancellato.
> sai cosa mi rispose? non è difficile immaginarlo, mi rispose di no.
> joey non è un mio assiduo interlocutore, per me è come gli altri. certo che se apro un thread sui litigi con il mio fidanzato e lui mi risponde e mi chiede cose, come peraltro fanno tutti gli altri cui rispondo sempre, non vedo perché dovrei evitarlo. d'altronde evito per caso te? no.


No, non mi eviti, però trovo strano trovarmi in mezzo a situazioni, presE così a caso, soprattutto quando per molto tempo mi sto tranquillo e nessuno dice nulla sulla rottura di scatole perenne che si nota nei miei confronti. Mentre invece per andarmi a citare, così una tantum mettendomi in mezzo e relazionandomi con una bella parola, si. OK VA BENE.


----------



## Dalida (29 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non mi eviti, però trovo strano trovarmi in mezzo a situazioni, presE così a caso, soprattutto quando per molto tempo mi sto tranquillo e nessuno dice nulla sulla rottura di scatole perenne che si nota nei miei confronti. Mentre invece per andarmi a citare, così una tantum mettendomi in mezzo e relazionandomi con una bella parola, si. OK VA BENE.



è stato un caso, ultimo.
si parlava del termine mentecatto e proprio in quel momento tu (mica io, tu) hai aperto un thread contro zadig, con cui siete andati avanti a litigare per ore, in cui gli davi del mentecatto.
io non ti rompo le scatole, in nessun modo, anzi ho dialogato con te e ho chiuso la discussione quando la cosa diventava sterile per evitare flame infiniti, che tu invece alimenti o apri.
sei libero e padrone, per carità.


----------

